# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  That dumb antifa bitch who got socked in the face is guilty of cultural appropriation

## ELOrocks17

I thought the lame idiots over at BLM take offense when "whitey" wears dreadlocks. And yet it didnt stop this soul less whore from doing it.

----------

Quark (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?

----------

jet57 (05-01-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

Some people find it absolutely SHOCKING that they might get hit, while involved in a gang fight......

(In other news, if you jump in the pool, you are likely to get wet....)

----------

Big Dummy (04-18-2017),JustPassinThru (04-18-2017),MrMike (04-19-2017),MrogersNhood (04-19-2017),Quark (04-18-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017),Sled Dog (04-18-2017),Virgil Jones (04-18-2017)

----------


## Quark

Looks like you she got a good one.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?


He is just following the left's instructions by not assuming gender. She may very well have identified as a man that day.  This guy should be a hero of the left, gender equality/neutrality obviously means a lot to him.  Oh wait, that's different right? LOL. 

If you go looking for a fight, you will probably find one, just be ready for the consequences.

----------

MrogersNhood (04-19-2017),Quark (04-18-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

Why is it when women attack a guy like a dude they are suprised when they get hit like a dude?

----------

MrMike (04-19-2017),NORAD (04-18-2017),Quark (04-18-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Some people find it absolutely SHOCKING that they might get hit, while involved in a gang fight......
> 
> (In other news, if you jump in the pool, you are likely to get wet....)


There ought to be a law.................

----------


## Old Tex

Men hitting or slapping women. I'm an old guy & yet I have conflicting thoughts on the matter. They are:

First off, not hitting women has a long history. In the 1800's for example they were looked on as weak flowers & they probably were. After all food wasn't that great back then. Humans in general were a lot smaller. Men did most of the "heavy" work so they of course got more food which would tend to build up much bigger muscles than women had at the time. So basically women at that time were probably very weak compared to men & not even close to an equal match. Fast forward to today & a lot of women are close to the same size as men are & much stronger than the women of old.

I was raised that you never hit a woman. I still "kind of" believe that. I say kind of because I was also raised that you had the right to defend yourself. With todays attitude of women it has come about that women are often the attackers in a physical fight. What's more they rely on 2 things. One, the guy generally goes to jail (so they are empowered to do whatever they want) & two, men generally won't hit women. So basically nothing BAD happens to them if they start a physical fight. Heck if a woman starts attacking a man & the man tries to defend himself other men present will almost always pull the guy away or attack him thus letting the women get in more "free" shots. 

So I'm kind of conflicted over the whole issue. I've always said that no guy has the right to hit a woman because I never hit my ex (who gave me a lot of reasons, trust me). Yet I've seen videos of women on U-Tube that clearly were attacking men & often going out of their way to do so. I guess that my bottom line would be that if a woman were to try to attack me I would try to subdue her without hitting her. On the other hand if I wasn't expecting it & she slapped or hit me my reactions would take over & she would probably be on the floor within 2 seconds. And I guess that I would probably be feel guilty. I'm glad that I've never been exposed to a situation like that.

----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2017),Deno (04-18-2017),GreenEyedLady (04-18-2017),MrMike (04-19-2017),MrogersNhood (04-19-2017),NORAD (04-18-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Sensible ^^^^

----------

MrMike (04-19-2017),NORAD (04-18-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> Men hitting or slapping women. I'm an old guy & yet I have conflicting thoughts on the matter. They are:
> 
> First off, not hitting women has a long history. In the 1800's for example they were looked on as weak flowers & they probably were. After all food wasn't that great back then. Humans in general were a lot smaller. Men did most of the "heavy" work so they of course got more food which would tend to build up much bigger muscles than women had at the time. So basically women at that time were probably very weak compared to men & not even close to an equal match. Fast forward to today & a lot of women are close to the same size as men are & much stronger than the women of old.
> 
> I was raised that you never hit a woman. I still "kind of" believe that. I say kind of because I was also raised that you had the right to defend yourself. With todays attitude of women it has come about that women are often the attackers in a physical fight. What's more they rely on 2 things. One, the guy generally goes to jail (so they are empowered to do whatever they want) & two, men generally won't hit women. So basically nothing BAD happens to them if they start a physical fight. Heck if a woman starts attacking a man & the man tries to defend himself other men present will almost always pull the guy away or attack him thus letting the women get in more "free" shots. 
> 
> So I'm kind of conflicted over the whole issue. I've always said that no guy has the right to hit a woman because I never hit my ex (who gave me a lot of reasons, trust me). Yet I've seen videos of women on U-Tube that clearly were attacking men & often going out of their way to do so. I guess that my bottom line would be that if a woman were to try to attack me I would try to subdue her without hitting her. On the other hand if I wasn't expecting it & she slapped or hit me my reactions would take over & she would probably be on the floor within 2 seconds. And I guess that I would probably be feel guilty. I'm glad that I've never been exposed to a situation like that.


Noone has the right to hit anyone. If someone attacks you, you have the right to protect yourself. I don't care what you have between your legs, if you attack me I'm not going to be a punching bag. And by the way, age has nothing to do with it. I'm 53yo. My wife is an exception but she also knows if she comes at me like a dude she will be hit like a dude. I definitely would never hit her first. There's no need to.

----------

Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?


whats gender have to do with it?

----------

NORAD (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

I don't think the guy even knew he was hitting a girl. For one thing, she had her face covered. For another, she attacked the guy and had ahold of his shirt when he clocked her. No doubt she was going kick him in the nuts in a move she learned at her feminist self-defense class. And last, they were in the middle of a melee with fists flying. She took her chances and got on the ride.

----------

MrogersNhood (04-19-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Big Dummy (04-18-2017),MrogersNhood (04-19-2017),Retiredat50 (04-18-2017),tiny1 (04-18-2017)

----------


## SamAdams

> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?


That guy is not punching her, he's dispensing eqaulity. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

----------


## jet57

> I thought the lame idiots over at BLM take offense when "whitey" wears dreadlocks. And yet it didnt stop this soul less whore from doing it.


What's the source of your pictures?

----------


## memesofine

She wants to get in there and act like a man. She got taken down like one. Maybe the dumb broad will learn a lesson instead of whining like little baby girl.

----------


## Old Tex

*she comes at me like a dude she will be hit like a dude.*

Great point Don29palms. Wouldn't a female sort of give up her rights of "womanhood" (for want of a better word) if she acts like a man by attacking a guy? My ex always gave me the impression that she wanted to find out how far she could push me before I would hit her. That didn't seem logical at the time & really still doesn't. Yet during arguments she would get me enraged & then when I walked away to get control of my temper she would follow nipping on my heals. She had to know that she wasn't a match for my physically, so then why would she keep pushing? That will always be a mystery to me because I just don't understand why someone would do that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I would like to see some live action footage on the epic event.

----------

Sled Dog (04-18-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Now i'd like slow mo.

----------

MrogersNhood (04-19-2017),NORAD (04-18-2017),Sled Dog (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

:Smile:

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017),GreenEyedLady (04-18-2017),MrogersNhood (04-19-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Oh girl>>>thank you!!!  Lololol

----------

Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Now...video on:   women if you want equality or whatever it is you call it...then expect the consequences of that and that is.....when you punch..you get punched back.

----------

Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?


Either woman are equal to men, period.  Or they are a wallflower.  Pick one.

----------


## 2cent

> *she comes at me like a dude she will be hit like a dude.*
> 
> Great point Don29palms. Wouldn't a female sort of give up her rights of "womanhood" (for want of a better word) if she acts like a man by attacking a guy? My ex always gave me the impression that she wanted to find out how far she could push me before I would hit her. That didn't seem logical at the time & really still doesn't. Yet during arguments she would get me enraged & then when I walked away to get control of my temper she would follow nipping on my heals. She had to know that she wasn't a match for my physically, so then why would she keep pushing? That will always be a mystery to me because I just don't understand why someone would do that.


 @Old Tex, she was trying to get you arrested.

----------


## 2cent

Ain't feminism grand?

----------


## Retiredat50

So the left is outraged over this and social media is blowing up...

"Court records describe the merciless and brutal assault by both Montano  and Sanchez, who allegedly raped the young girl multiple times,  vaginally, orally and sodomized her, as they spoke to each other in  Spanish."

New details emerge in alleged school rape of teen by illegal immigrants | Fox News

Funny how they didn't seem to worried about this, they just shrugged it of as something that happens.

They call this woman getting punched "Trumps new world"

What about the 14 year old being raped by illegals and violently sodomized? Obama's new world.

----------

Sled Dog (04-18-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> @Old Tex, she was trying to get you arrested.


Yep. Words don't hurt physically. You can say whatever you want but get physical and it's time to rock.

----------


## Don29palms

> So the left is outraged over this and social media is blowing up...
> 
> "Court records describe the merciless and brutal assault by both Montano  and Sanchez, who allegedly raped the young girl multiple times,  vaginally, orally and sodomized her, as they spoke to each other in  Spanish."
> 
> New details emerge in alleged school rape of teen by illegal immigrants | Fox News
> 
> Funny how they didn't seem to worried about this, they just shrugged it of as something that happens.
> 
> They call this woman getting punched "Trumps new world"
> ...


Remember Blazing Saddles?
"What's your specialty? "
"Rape, pillage, plunder and rape."
"You said rape twice."
"Yeah I like that one!"

----------

Retiredat50 (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> 


what a guy. whatever happened to just walking away?

----------


## Rita Marley

> what a guy. whatever happened to just walking away?


That the lesson you learned through this episode, Taylor?

----------

NORAD (04-18-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> what a guy. whatever happened to just walking away?



If he turned his back on her it was possible she would stab him or worse.  It was best to neutralize the threat before walking away.  You are either deliberately ignoring the fact that she attacked him first or you are retarded.  Which is it?

----------


## Taylor

> That the lesson you learned through this episode, Taylor?


What I've learned is that guy much bigger than her sucker punches her while being backed up by guys who are wearing Jesus saves shirts.

----------


## Taylor

> If he turned his back on her it was possible she would stab him or worse.  It was best to neutralize the threat before walking away.  You are either deliberately ignoring the fact that she attacked him first or you are retarded.  Which is it?


Oh please based on what I see on that video is that she was not a danger to him and he came after her

----------


## Rita Marley

> What I've learned is that guy much bigger than her sucker punches her while being backed up by guys who are wearing Jesus saves shirts.


That it?

----------


## Taylor

> That it?


Nope. trump supporters are fucked up, fake christians are fucked up, and people defending this guy sucker punching a girl half his size are fucked up. How's that?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Oh please based on what I see on that video is that she was not a danger to him and he came after her


After she grabbed him by the throat.  Are you overlooking that part on purpose or are you blind?  It was a melee and she jumped into it as well.  She got clocked for trying to pretend she was Laura Croft.  And there is no way you can tell from  the video what she might have done next.  Its already apparent she is willing to use violence to shut people up so how can you know what she might do if he just walked away?  Or are you saying he did not have the right to have his opinion heard and they were in the right to attack him to shut him up?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Nope. trump supporters are fucked up, fake christians are fucked up, and people defending this guy sucker punching a girl half his size are fucked up. How's that?


What I have learned from this is that you are even dumber than I thought.

----------

Sled Dog (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> After she grabbed him by the throat.  Are you overlooking that part on purpose or are you blind?  It was a melee and she jumped into it as well.  She got clocked for trying to pretend she was Laura Croft.  And there is no way you can tell from  the video what she might have done next.  Its already apparent she is willing to use violence to shut people up so how can you know what she might do if he just walked away?  Or are you saying he did not have the right to have his opinion heard and they were in the right to attack him to shut him up?


he can say what he wants but there may be consequences especially if it's spreading hate. and I'd worry more about his violent tendencies than hers. he's already shown that he is violent enough to viciously attack someone half his size.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Nope. trump supporters are fucked up, fake christians are fucked up, and people defending this guy sucker punching a girl half his size are fucked up. How's that?


About what I expected. She kicked a guy (gray sweatsuit) right before she got rocked. Change anything at all for you?

https://www.facebook.com/lauren.sout...5505532367661/

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> he can say what he wants but there may be consequences especially if it's spreading hate. and I'd worry more about his violent tendencies than hers. he's already shown that he is violent enough to viciously attack someone half his size.


He is defending himself from her attack.  Should he have simply allowed her to continue attacking him or others at the rally?  Should the Trump supporters simply not be at any rally at all?  Is that what free speech all about in your mind?

----------


## Taylor

> About what I expected. She kicked a guy (gray sweatsuit) right before she got rocked. Change anything at all for you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lauren.sout...5505532367661/


no it doesn't. There will be far more people that will condem the guys violent actions over hers. He's a coward to me.

----------


## Taylor

> He is defending himself from her attack.  Should he have simply allowed her to continue attacking him or others at the rally?  Should the Trump supporters simply not be at any rally at all?  Is that what free speech all about in your mind?


he should have left

----------


## Rita Marley

> no it doesn't. There will be far more people that will condem the guys violent actions over hers. He's a coward to me.


Do you think she was wise to put herself into that situation and act as she did?

----------


## tiny1

> *she comes at me like a dude she will be hit like a dude.*
> 
> Great point Don29palms. Wouldn't a female sort of give up her rights of "womanhood" (for want of a better word) if she acts like a man by attacking a guy? My ex always gave me the impression that she wanted to find out how far she could push me before I would hit her. That didn't seem logical at the time & really still doesn't. Yet during arguments she would get me enraged & then when I walked away to get control of my temper she would follow nipping on my heals. She had to know that she wasn't a match for my physically, so then why would she keep pushing? That will always be a mystery to me because I just don't understand why someone would do that.


Having been a bodyguard for 12 years, and working crowd control for as many or more, maybe I can help with that.
I call it "Little Dog Syndrome".  
Have you ever been out and about, and all of a sudden, a yapping little beanie baby charges a much bigger dog, and engages in a barking match?  Seldom will the little guy get truly physical, but will bark incessantly until the big dog has exited, stage left.  
It can be the same with people.  They feel it necessary to do verbal battle with someone of obviously superior firepower, to PROVE they are not scared.  Their sole intent is to convince everyone, especially themselves, that they are formidable.  
The way I have always dealt with that, is laughter.  In fact, laughter is the natural reaction of someone who outguns the other, when, not feeling any threat whatsoever, in a state of contention.  Plus, it is sorta fun, to exploit the little dog's weakness, without speaking to it, at all.
Once, I had a guy trying to get into back stage, from  an alley.  I stopped him at the door, and insisted he enter the front.  He argued something about a pregnant woman needing her husband, but the rules remained, so I directed him to go to the front.  
So, he hit me on the jaw.  Didn't hurt, and no one saw, so I broke out laughing.  He was humiliated, and went to the front.  Later, I encountered him inside the concert, and all he wanted to know, was why I laughed at him.  
I explained that the fact that he assumed he could hurt me with that punch, was extremely humorous to me.  I patted him on the back, and said, "Yep, that was funny as Hell."  He left, and I never saw him, again.
Just laugh when she does it.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

It is apparent that Taylor promotes women are weaker than men.  

If she can take it, don't dish it.  The woman deserves what ever she dishes out.  She knows that men are naturally stronger.  If she decides to challenge that, then she chose to learn that lesson the hard way.  Who are you to interject?

----------

2cent (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Do you think she was wise to put herself into that situation and act as she did?


she was in the right by supporting what she was supporting. she confronted bad people and while she was atttacked for it she was still on the right side

----------


## Rita Marley

> she was in the right by supporting what she was supporting. she confronted bad people and while she was atttacked for it she was still ok the right side


Here's what I learned from that video:

My predictions of what would emerge from the left-wing anti-Trump violence are coming true.

----------

usfan (04-18-2017)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> she was in the right by supporting what she was supporting. she confronted bad people and while she was atttacked for it she was still on the right side


 She can VERBALLY support whatever she wants, but when she takes physical action like kicking someone or trying to punch someone in the throat, she deserves what she gets.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> what a guy. whatever happened to just walking away?


That woman had that same opportunity.  She could have just walked away.  Why did she choose to attack?

----------

Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Oh please based on what I see on that video is that she was not a danger to him and he came after her


I had to take a guy out of a club.  He was annoying waitresses and female patrons.  
He was 5 foot 4 or 5, and about 170-180.  I was 6'3 and 270.  I easily took him by the elbow, and walked him out to the parking lot.  I explained that he was banned for 30 days, and that when he returned, I'd buy his first drink.  No threat, so I turned to go back in the club, and he shot me in the back.
EVERYONE is a danger.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> It is apparent that Taylor promotes women are weaker than men.  
> 
> If she can take it, don't dish it.  The woman deserves what ever she dishes out.  She knows that men are naturally stronger.  If she decides to challenge that, then she chose to learn that lesson the hard way.  Who are you to interject?


so I guess like with rape how a guy isn't expected to control himself and so it's the girls fault if she's raped, a guy is too empty headed and macho to walk away and so they must embrace their inner caveman and punch a girl half their size to prove their masculinity

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> That woman had that same opportunity.  She could have just walked away.  Why did she choose to attack?


 because her thought she could get away with it being a libtard! I'd say "lesson earned and learned".  Maybe just maybe, she figured out that the sexes are unequal too, though I doubt it.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> She can VERBALLY support whatever she wants, but when she takes physical action like kicking someone or trying to punch someone in the throat, she deserves what she gets.


And what instigated it? a group of right wing trump fascist and hate mongers. she was taking a stand against hatred and was sucker punched for her efforts by a "real man" surrounded by people in Jesus saves shirts

----------


## Taylor

> I had to take a guy out of a club.  He was annoying waitresses and female patrons.  
> He was 5 foot 4 or 5, and about 170-180.  I was 6'3 and 270.  I easily took him by the elbow, and walked him out to the parking lot.  I explained that he was banned for 30 days, and that when he returned, I'd buy his first drink.  No threat, so I turned to go back in the club, and he shot me in the back.
> EVERYONE is a danger.


Including the guy in the video, right?

----------


## Rita Marley

> so I guess like with rape how a guy isn't expected to control himself and so it's the girls fault if she's raped, a guy is too empty headed and macho to walk away and so they must embrace their inner caveman and punch a girl half their size to prove their masculinity


Wah he hit a girl is your argument? Come on, Taylor.

----------


## Taylor

> That woman had that same opportunity.  She could have just walked away.  Why did she choose to attack?


she was standing her ground from what i saw

----------


## Rita Marley

> And what instigated it? a group of right wing trump fascist and hate mongers. she was taking a stand against hatred and was sucker punched for her efforts by a "real man" surrounded by people in Jesus saves shirts


The Patriots had a permit. The chumps tried to crash their party and were not prepared for the answer they got.

----------

usfan (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> The Patriots had a permit. The chumps tried to crash their party and were not prepared for the answer they got.


lol patriots my ass

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> so I guess like with rape how a guy isn't expected to control himself and so it's the girls fault if she's raped, a guy is too empty headed and macho to walk away and so they must embrace their inner caveman and punch a girl half their size to prove their masculinity


Not even the same ballpark Taylor.  Rape is completely different.  Everyone has the right to say no to sex.

No one has the right to attack another person.  

However, everyone has the right to defend themselves.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),Joe (04-19-2017),usfan (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> lol patriots my ass


Free Speechers. They had a permit. The chumps tried to break up the party and expected to pelt rocks and bottles and the opposition would cower like good little victims. Because the chumps are doing what they think is right.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> And what instigated it? a group of right wing trump fascist and hate mongers. she was taking a stand against hatred and was sucker punched for her efforts by a "real man" surrounded by people in Jesus saves shirts


Wrong.  Instigated by leftist media, calling Trump a Fascist.  You've been had, by those that programmed you.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> she was standing her ground from what i saw


She should have walked away.  
She, instead, launched her hands at the man, which is an act of aggression.  He defended himself, which is lawful.  

Whether you like it or not, she was in the wrong, and paid the price.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),GreenEyedLady (04-18-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> That woman had that same opportunity.  She could have just walked away.  Why did she choose to attack?


Because stopping Trump Supporters from speaking out was the "right thing" and she should have been allowed to disrupt the Trump Supporters without interference!    Don't you know for nothing?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017),Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Including the guy in the video, right?


Well, of course.  I said EVERYONE.
That said, when you adopt the mantra of equality, and then, you confront someone, you MUST be ready for the backlash.  She put herself in the position of a man.  She should have expected to be treated....Like a Man.
I, personally would never have lifted a hand against her, but would have been in a defensive position to prevent injury.  I am trained to do just that.
Other people, not having my experience, would likely "react".  THAT is what happened.
But, think, Tay.  If she had a gun, and he turned his back to her to walk away, he might be dead now.
Are you willing to give up your life just so people will say you acted appropriately?  Would you rather be deemed a bully, or praised when you are dead?
Your decision.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-18-2017),Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

Leave it up to reddit. They have pics of the girl before this vicious male attack. Only in this pic she's holding a wine bottle like a weapon. The comments also have a bunch of links and videos from different angles:

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

This is interesting from Canada...

----------

Old Tex (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

Oops  https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/..._girl_who_was/

----------


## Taylor

> Leave it up to reddit. They have pics of the girl before this vicious male attack. Only in this pic she's holding a wine bottle like a weapon. The comments also have a bunch of links and videos from different angles:


Yeah I'd have a wine bottle to defend myself too if that guy was coming after me

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Leave it up to reddit. They have pics of the girl before this vicious male attack. Only in this pic she's holding a wine bottle like a weapon. The comments also have a bunch of links and videos from different angles:



And it looks like she is trying to break the bottle so she can use it like a knife.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Yeah I'd have a wine bottle to defend myself too if that guy was coming after me


Her Facebook page prior to the incident, said she planned on scalping people.  This porn star was planning on causing grievous bodily harm.  She deserved the beating she got.

----------

usfan (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Her Facebook page prior to the incident, said she planned on scalping people.  This porn star was planning on causing grievous bodily harm.  She deserved the beating she got.


right because she was actually going to scalp people

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Yeah I'd have a wine bottle to defend myself too if that guy was coming after me


You have it ass backwards dearie.  She is coming after him.  Does one simply find wine bottles convienently lying about the streets of Berkeley to be used as instruments of self defense or did she bring it with her?  Her FB page insinuates she is going to Berkeley to inflict violence on those she disagrees with.


Face it, this woman(?) took it upon herself to attack someone who was not doing anything illegal and she paid the price for it.

You are like those pro Palestinians who claim the Israelis are such evil people because they are defending themselves against the murders committed by the Arabs.

----------

usfan (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Yeah I'd have a wine bottle to defend myself too if that guy was coming after me


It would do you about as much good as it did her. It's on now, Taylor. They're not putting the lid back on that bottle.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> right because she was actually going to scalp people



and you know she wasn't?  She had a wine bottle she was trying to break.  Someone says they are going to come down and cause me harm I will take them at their word.

----------


## Midgardian

> You are like those pro Palestinians who claim the Israelis are such evil people because they are defending themselves against the murders committed by the Arabs.


You have it backwards - it is the occupied Palestinians defending themselves against the brutality and atrocities of the Israelis.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> right because she was actually going to scalp people


Hey, I am not the one who's supporting Fascism.  You are.  You support the silencing of opinion when they don't suit you.  She by her own admission was there to violently silence Trump supporters.  You support that.  Makes you a Fascist.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-18-2017),Joe (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Hey, I am not the one who's supporting Fascism.  You are.  You support the silencing of opinion when they don't suit you.  She by her own admission was there to violently silence Trump supporters.  You support that.  Makes you a Fascist.


trump lovers can go say whatever they want but forgive me if i don't shed a tear for them when their hate and ignorance is shouted down and confronted.

----------


## Midgardian

> trump lovers can go say whatever they want but forgive me if i don't shed a tear for them when their hate and ignorance is shouted down and confronted.


Spoken like a true fascist.

----------


## Rita Marley

> trump lovers can go say whatever they want but forgive me if i don't shed a tear for them when their hate and ignorance is shouted down and confronted.


Maybe some young girl, somewhere, will think twice when her friend suggests they dress up like Antifa and carry weapons to go disrupt a lawful rally.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> trump lovers can go say whatever they want but forgive me if i don't shed a tear for them when their hate and ignorance is shouted down and confronted.


What hatred?  Name one thing Trump said that is about hatred?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Hate???

Ignorance??????


I am so sick of you little fucking snowflakes spouting off about things you know nothing about.  When you can't rationally discuss the issues you turn to name calling and your little "holier than thou" stance.  

I am putting you back on ignore because all you do is raise my blood pressure and add nothing to the conversation except stupidity.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> What hatred?  Name one thing Trump said that is about hatred?


One? Ok. through his words and actions and through his supporters and surrogates words and actions he's made Hispanics and Muslims the scapegoats of this country's problems.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Maybe some young girl, somewhere, will think twice when her friend suggests they dress up like Antifa and carry weapons to go disrupt a lawful rally.


And whats even worse-that dumb antifa bitch set up a gofundme page to ask people to pay for her medical bills/ More like demanding people pay for her stupidity

----------

Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> One? Ok. through his words and actions and through his supporters and surrogates words and actions he's made Hispanics and Muslims the scapegoats of this country's problems.


Ah, I see.

You think that every illegal alien is a Hispanic and every terrorist is a Muslim.

Got it.

----------


## Taylor

> Hate???
> 
> Ignorance??????
> 
> 
> I am so sick of you little fucking snowflakes spouting off about things you know nothing about.  When you can't rationally discuss the issues you turn to name calling and your little "holier than thou" stance.  
> 
> I am putting you back on ignore because all you do is raise my blood pressure and add nothing to the conversation except stupidity.


kindof a snowflake reaction don't you think? Can't handle an opposing point of view?

----------


## Taylor

> Ah, I see.
> 
> You think that every illegal alien is a Hispanic and every terrorist is a Muslim.
> 
> Got it.


uh no that would be more of ur side

----------


## Rita Marley

> And whats even worse-that dumb antifa bitch set up a gofundme page to ask people to pay for her medical bills/ More like demanding people pay for her stupidity


**FREE Harry Beaver shot included with all contributions over $10.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> uh no that would be more of ur side


My side? 

I know that there are non-Hispanic illegal aliens.

Do you?

----------


## ELOrocks17

> **FREE Harry Beaver shot included with all contributions over $10.


From her brothers private collection...lol

----------

Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> My side? 
> 
> I know that there are non-Hispanic illegal aliens.
> 
> Do you?


obviously there are but that's not what most trump supporters would have you believe

----------


## Midgardian

> obviously there are but that's not what most trump supporters would have you believe


Do you support illegal immigration?

----------


## Taylor

> Do you support illegal immigration?


im ok with it. if they can make it in then I'm good with them staying

----------


## Midgardian

> im ok with it. if they can make it in then I'm good with them staying


I see, you believe that supporting the enforcement of a nation's laws to be hate.

----------


## Taylor

> I see, you believe that supporting the enforcement of a nation's laws to be hate.


Funny how it's the southern border that's the focus. All those brown people.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Funny how it's the southern border that's the focus. All those brown people.


perhaps we should focus on our eastern border with Russia. crossing the bearing strait to illegally invade Alaska..

----------


## Midgardian

> Funny how it's the southern border that's the focus. All those brown people.


What do you care - you are the one who doesn't think that our country's laws ought to be enforced. 

Do you think that we don't have a border patrol up north?

Did you know that Canadians are deported too?

----------


## Taylor

> perhaps we should focus on our eastern border with Russia. crossing the bearing strait to illegally invade Alaska..


that would be the western border

----------


## Taylor

> What do you care - you are the one who doesn't think that our country's laws ought to be enforced. 
> 
> Do you think that we don't have a border patrol up north?
> 
> Did you know that Canadians are deported too?


do you think people currently living in this country who are undocumented should be given amnesty and allowed to live their lives without fear?

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> One? Ok. through his words and actions and through his supporters and surrogates words and actions he's made Hispanics and Muslims the scapegoats of this country's problems.


No, they did that.  Trump is simply doing his job, by protecting the USA.  That's his job.  Not providing access to the country by those that will do the country or its citizens harm.

So, you didn't provide what I asked for.  Try again.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> do you think people currently living in this country who are undocumented should be given amnesty and allowed to live their lives without fear?


They broke the law, they need to leave.  Period.

----------

Kodiak (04-18-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> do you think people currently living in this country who are undocumented should be given amnesty and allowed to live their lives without fear?


No.

They are here illegally which is why they don't have documents.

If they want to live here, they can go back across the border and wait in line like normal naturalized citizens do when trying to immigrate.

Fear? Fear of what?

If they weren't breaking the law they would have nothing to fear, would they?

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),GreenEyedLady (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

little boys learn at an early age that if they pick a fight with someone twice their size they are in for a ass whooping..

little girls should take more science classes...physics would be a good place to start...

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017),FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

Taylor, since you like illegal immigration, would you support Swedish and Irish illegal immigrants to come into the U.S.?

Do you support amnesty for the Irish immigrants living illegally now in Boston, New York, San Francisco, Los Angeles, and San Diego?

Or is just the "brown people" (your words, not mine) with whom you are concerned?

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> little boys learn at an early age that if they pick a fight with someone twice their size they are in for a ass whooping..
> 
> little girls should take more science classes...physics would be a good place to start...


Common sense first.

----------

Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Taylor, since you like illegal immigration, would you support Swedish and Irish illegal immigrants to come into the U.S.?
> 
> Do you support amnesty for the Irish immigrants living illegally now in Boston, New York, San Francisco, Los Angeles, and San Diego?
> 
> Or is just the "brown" people (your words, not mine) whom you are concerned with?


I'd support amnesty for all of them.

----------


## Midgardian

> that would be the western border


Thank you Little Miss Geography.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> And what instigated it? a group of right wing trump fascist and hate mongers. she was taking a stand against hatred and was sucker punched for her efforts by a "real man" surrounded by people in Jesus saves shirts


 She instigated it. She put hands on first. It doesn't matter what she thinks she's standing for, you don't kick someone or put your hands on them. She got what she deserved.

----------


## Midgardian

> I'd support amnesty for all of them.


Why? 

Do you think that Mexico should enforce its border with Guatemala?

They do, you know.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I'd support amnesty for all of them.


So then by your logic there's no such thing as rape.  It's just undocumented penises.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),Kodiak (04-18-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Why? 
> 
> Do you think that Mexico should enforce its border with Guatemala?
> 
> They do, you know.


good for them. i don't live in mexico. I'd personally rather no borders but I can't control what they do

----------


## Midgardian

> I'd personally rather no borders


Ah, this is interesting. 

If there were no borders, there would be no nation-states.

is that your issue, you don't like nation-states?

Should the U.S.A. dissolve, and all the 200+ other countries on this rock dissolve, and we all become one big globalist government?

----------


## Taylor

> Ah, this is interesting. 
> 
> If there were no borders, there would be no nation-states.
> 
> is that your issue, you don't like nation-states?
> 
> Should the U.S.A. dissolve, and all the 200+ other countries on this rock dissolve, and we all become one big globalist government?


it would never happen but yeh i think that would solve a lot of the world problems

----------


## Midgardian

> it would never happen but yeh i think that would solve a lot of the world problems


You think that it will never happen, yet you are willing to undermine U.S. sovereignty by promoting an open border and declaring a blanket amnesty for all illegal aliens?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Why? 
> 
> Do you think that Mexico should enforce its border with Guatemala?
> 
> They do, you know.

----------

Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> You think that it will never happen, yet you are willing to undermine U.S. sovereignty by promoting an open border and declaring a blanket amnesty for all illegal aliens?


have to start somewhere

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> have to start somewhere


It did in Europe, and it hasn't fixed shit.  Wow, you are trained.

----------

Joe (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017),Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

Mexico also enforces its northern border.

Americans can't just walk into Mexico and demand they be citizens.

----------


## Rutabaga

> have to start somewhere


when you go to these peaceful demonstrations, do you make sure to have the proper makeup?
selfie stick?

males to protect you?

or do you just leave that for others to do?

----------

Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> have to start somewhere


I give you, as exhibit A, a product of the globalist agenda oriented liberal indoctrination centers of America, ladies and gentlemen.

Your taxpayer dollars at work, actively seeking to destroy the republic.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017),Kodiak (04-18-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> what a guy. whatever happened to just walking away?


Why are you assuming his gender? Maybe he, I mean they (gotta stay crazy correct here) is a woman not a man.  So, it might be a case of a woman attacked another woman and one of them got punched, nothing wrong with that.

Boy, this gender stuff sure is fun! Oops, I said boy, maybe I should have said girl, or maybe they?? Fun, but confusing.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I give you, as exhibit A, a product of the globalist agenda oriented liberal indoctrination centers of America, ladies and gentlemen.


just a talker,,not a do'er...

----------

Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> Why are you assuming his gender? Maybe he, I mean they (gotta stay crazy correct here) is a woman not a man.  So, it might be a case of a woman attacked another woman and one of them got punched, nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Boy, this gender stuff sure is fun! Oops, I said boy, maybe I should have said girl, or maybe they?? Fun, but confusing.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-18-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> trump lovers can go say whatever they want but forgive me if i don't shed a tear for them when their hate and ignorance is shouted down and confronted.


You have been reading my words for some time, now.
Do you truly think I am hateful?  Do you truly think I am ignorant?  Be honest.
I am a Trump supporter.  I am not hateful, nor ignorant, though liberal leftists may SAY I am, because I don't coddle minorities.  What d'ya think?

You have recently found out that this "snowflake" you defended was in fact, the instigator.  Did you change your opinion?  Did you change your position?  No.  Why?
For the same reason liberals like you NEVER admit they were wrong.  You need your faux outrage.  Without your outrage, you have no argument.  You need the outrage to convince others that something is wrong, and that you know what that something, is.
What a crock.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> it would never happen but yeh i think that would solve a lot of the world problems


You think having no countries would solve problems? Why do you think countries form?

Ok, you have no countries then you have no citizens, no citizens no taxes, no taxes no government, no government no law, no law, no rights, no rights and life becomes survival of the strongest and most vicious.

How long do you think all your protected groups stay alive in a situation like that?  how long do you and your wine bottle stay alive, as anything other than a slave? 
Sure, nuclear weapons would have never been invented, but in that sick fantasy world a lot would never come to be.

P.S. You never answered the question of what has Trump said that was hateful...

----------

Kodiak (04-18-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> You think having no countries would solve problems? Why do you think countries form?
> 
> Ok, you have no countries then you have no citizens, no citizens no taxes, no taxes no government, no government no law, no law, no rights, no rights and life becomes survival of the strongest and most vicious.
> 
> How long do you think all your protected groups stay alive in a situation like that?  how long do you and your wine bottle stay alive, as anything other than a slave? 
> Sure, nuclear weapons would have never been invented, but in that sick fantasy world a lot would never come to be.
> 
> P.S. You never answered the question of what has Trump said that was hateful...


Maybe she has been watching _Naked and Afraid_ and thinks that it would be cool if the entire world could go back to Eden.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Maybe she has been watching _Naked and Afraid_ and thinks that it would be cool if the entire world could go back to Eden.


I think she spends too much time using drugs and not enough living in the real world.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?


lol - remember Jesus and the money changers?  :Wink: 

Just because you're a Christian doesnt mean you're a doormat.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017),Northern Rivers (04-18-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> One? Ok. through his words and actions and through his supporters and surrogates words and actions he's made Hispanics and Muslims the scapegoats of this country's problems.


Hispanics and Muslims have made their own bed.  Trump just spoke truth, and that is venom to a liberal.  
He's also dealing with trade deals, Obozocare, foreign threats to your security, opioid addiction, border security, the economy, etc., etc., and so on.
He sees what we hard working Americans see, as we have been screwed royally by our gooberment, and those who share your opinions, and that illegal immigration is hurting America not only in jobs, but healthcare, entitlements, crime, etc.  They are ILLEGAL.  Plain and simple.  Our Laws, are meant to be enforced, contrary to what your leftist heroes envision.  Just because no decent presidents in your lifetime have done their jobs properly, doesn't mean that Trump and his followers are doing anything but helping America/Americans.

----------

Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

@Taylor here's a question for you. If you came home from the grocery store and there was a family you never saw before sitting in your livingroom watching tv and eating a meal they made with your food what would you do? If you walk in and they say hello are you hungry? We made dinner. We like your place so much we're going to stay here from now on. What would you do?

----------

Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> @Taylor here's a question for you. If you came home from the grocery store and there was a family you never saw before sitting in your livingroom watching tv and eating a meal they made with your food what would you do? If you walk in and they say hello are you hungry? We made dinner. We like your place so much we're going to stay here from now on. What would you do?


the height district in sf was much like that back in the middle 60's..

then the hippies grew up...

----------


## hoytmonger

> You think having no countries would solve problems? Why do you think countries form?
> 
> Ok, you have no countries then you have no citizens, no citizens no taxes, no taxes no government, no government no law, no law, no rights, no rights and life becomes survival of the strongest and most vicious.
> 
> How long do you think all your protected groups stay alive in a situation like that?  how long do you and your wine bottle stay alive, as anything other than a slave? 
> Sure, nuclear weapons would have never been invented, but in that sick fantasy world a lot would never come to be.
> 
> P.S. You never answered the question of what has Trump said that was hateful...



Elizabeth Warren said the same thing in her "You didn't build that" speech.

What you're saying is that having a government is a known "strongest and most vicious" as opposed to an unknown, _imaginary_, "strongest and most vicious." 

Being a slave to the government is preferable to you than freedom. Being forced to pay the government's bills, fighting the government's wars, submission and obedience because they claim the right to infringe on people's natural rights and enforce it with aggression.

The logical fallacy of the marauding hordes when government breaks down becomes evident when economics is considered. War costs money and men. While governments can steal the wealth of their "citizens" to pay for their marauding, without the backing of a government, individuals cannot. The same goes for new marauders to replace casualties, government can use "patriotism" to induce their "citizens" to kill and die for their policies, mercenaries cost money.


Belief in government is just another religion.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-18-2017)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> the height district in sf was much like that back in the middle 60's..
> 
> then the hippies grew up...


 No they didn't. They now squat in our countries colleges indoctrinated the uneducated.

----------

Rutabaga (04-18-2017),Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> elizabeth warren said the same thing in her "you didn't build that" speech.
> 
> What you're saying is that having a government is a known "strongest and most vicious" as opposed to an unknown, _imaginary_, "strongest and most vicious." 
> 
> being a slave to the government is preferable to you than freedom. Being forced to pay the government's bills, fighting the government's wars, submission and obedience because they claim the right to infringe on people's natural rights and enforce it with aggression.
> 
> The logical fallacy of the marauding hordes when government breaks down becomes evident when economics is considered. War costs money and men. While governments can steal the wealth of their "citizens" to pay for their marauding, without the backing of a government, individuals cannot. The same goes for new marauders to replace casualties, government can use "patriotism" to induce their "citizens" to kill and die for their policies, mercenaries cost money.
> 
> 
> Belief in government is just another religion.


lmao!

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Elizabeth Warren said the same thing in her "You didn't build that" speech.
> 
> What you're saying is that having a government is a known "strongest and most vicious" as opposed to an unknown, _imaginary_, "strongest and most vicious." 
> 
> Being a slave to the government is preferable to you than freedom. Being forced to pay the government's bills, fighting the government's wars, submission and obedience because they claim the right to infringe on people's natural rights and enforce it with aggression.
> 
> The logical fallacy of the marauding hordes when government breaks down becomes evident when economics is considered. War costs money and men. While governments can steal the wealth of their "citizens" to pay for their marauding, without the backing of a government, individuals cannot. The same goes for new marauders to replace casualties, government can use "patriotism" to induce their "citizens" to kill and die for their policies, mercenaries cost money.
> 
> 
> Belief in government is just another religion.


I had a feeling you were about to jump in here  :Smile: 

Ok, so what place on earth has no government? Not a little 100 person tribe in the middle of the rain forest, but an actual community of some size that has no police, no laws, no taxes and so forth.

You say it is the best option so there must be quite a few places that operate that way.

As for being a slave... If being a slave means living the way I want, spending my days doing as I please, but having to pay my 680 dollars a year in property tax, then yes, I am very happy being a slave.  If you showed a real slave a video of a day out of my life and told that slave that i was also a slave, he would either laugh himself to death or cry to death  :Smile:

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> No they didn't. They now squat in our countries colleges indoctrinated the uneducated.


my bad...you are correct...

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> @Taylor here's a question for you. If you came home from the grocery store and there was a family you never saw before sitting in your livingroom watching tv and eating a meal they made with your food what would you do? If you walk in and they say hello are you hungry? We made dinner. We like your place so much we're going to stay here from now on. What would you do?


id probably run out and call the police if i didn't know them. what gives you the impression that I'm good with people breaking into someone else's house?

----------


## Swedgin

Attacking someone BIGGER than you, is always a good place to start!

----------


## Don29palms

> id probably run out and call the police if i didn't know them. what gives you the impression that I'm good with people breaking into someone else's house?


So then you really aren't ok with open borders. I didn't say they broke in. Undocumented immigrants (criminal aliens) are doing the same thing.

And just so you know every single undocumented immigrant is a criminal by definition.  All muslims are terrorists . All muslims want all non muslims to either convert or die. 

You liberals are the biggest hypocrites.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017),FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017),Joe (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## ELOrocks17

> id probably run out and call the police if i didn't know them. what gives you the impression that I'm good with people breaking into someone else's house?


How is that any different from people breaking into our country?

----------

Joe (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## JMWinPR

I thought antifa was Queen Latifa's aunt???

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> How is that any different from people breaking into our country?


She's ok with people trespassing  as long as it's not on her property.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017),Joe (04-19-2017),Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> So then you really aren't ok with open borders. I didn't say they broke in. Undocumented immigrants (criminal aliens) are doing the same thing.
> 
> And just so you know every single undocumented immigrant is a criminal by definition.  All muslims are terrorists . All muslims want all non muslims to either convert or die. 
> 
> You liberals are the biggest hypocrites.


it is not at all the same thing

----------


## Taylor

> How is that any different from people breaking into our country?


seriously? What's the difference between crossing an imaginary line and trying to make a living vs breaking into someone's physical property?

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> seriously? What's the difference between crossing an imaginary line and trying to make a living vs breaking into someone's physical property?


Nothing, they are both against the law.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Nothing, they are both against the law.


so is speeding but i bet you do it daily and hope you don't get caught. So is jay walking but I bet you don't always use crosswalks. So are a lot of things.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> so is speeding but i bet you do it daily and hope you don't get caught. So is jay walking but I bet you don't always use crosswalks. So are a lot of things.


No, I don't speed.  Nor do I jaywalk.  I obey the law.  Why?  Because if I speed, I put everyone in danger.  If I jaywalk, I put myself in danger.  

I am not an idiot.  There is more than just me on this planet.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> No, I don't speed.  Nor do I jaywalk.  I obey the law.  Why?  Because if I speed, I put everyone in danger.  If I jaywalk, I put myself in danger.  
> 
> I am not an idiot.  There is more than just me on this planet.


lol ok boyscout. You know ur lying

----------


## Don29palms

> it is not at all the same thing


It is exactly the same thing. It's called TRESSPASSING. It is illegal. Do you even understand what laws are? How old are you?

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),ELOrocks17 (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

More is coming out about this innocent angel. Turns out she was putting M-80s into wine bottles and throwing them at the Free Speechers. Little glass shrapnel bombs.

Also, her hairy porn site was a secret from mom and dad. Until now.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),usfan (04-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> It is exactly the same thing. It's called TRESSPASSING. It is illegal. Do you even understand what laws are? How old are you?


it would be breaking and entering if they were in our house

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> lol ok boyscout. You know ur lying


Prove me wrong.  Prove I speed.  Prove I jaywalk.

Again, you support illegal activities, just because the law doesn't suit almighty Taylor.  Gimme a break.

----------


## Taylor

> Prove me wrong.  Prove I speed.  Prove I jaywalk.
> 
> Again, you support illegal activities, just because the law doesn't suit almighty Taylor.  Gimme a break.


Im sure you'll get caught one day

----------


## Don29palms

> it would be breaking and entering if they were in our house


Not if they didn't break in. The whole point is you are good with other places being invaded as long as it's not your place. What if they just pitched a tent in your front yard and stayed there? Let me guess, you don't have a yard?

----------


## Midgardian

> id probably run out and call the police if i didn't know them. what gives you the impression that I'm good with people breaking into someone else's house?


You are good with people breaking into the republic.

----------


## Midgardian

> it is not at all the same thing


Explain, please.

----------


## Midgardian

> it would be breaking and entering if they were in our house


They are in our country uninvited.

They can be invited by going thorough proper procedure, and they know what that entails.

They would rather trespass and you support them trespassing.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> More is coming out about this innocent angel. Turns out she was putting M-80s into wine bottles and throwing them at the Free Speechers. Little glass shrapnel bombs.
> 
> Also, her hairy porn site was a secret from mom and dad. Until now.


As if her parents were not already disgusted with this bitch. I hope they disown the little monster.

----------

Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Im sure you'll get caught one day





> A well conceived lie, is easier to believe than the truth.

----------


## Retiredat50

> so is speeding but i bet you do it daily and hope you don't get caught. So is jay walking but I bet you don't always use crosswalks. So are a lot of things.


See, this does not support what you are saying. Do you ever actually think about what you are posting? 

Here is the problem with your comparison, if I speed or jaywalk and get caught I have to face the consequences. Your argument is that when illegal aliens break the law by entering this country illegal, they do not have to face any consequences, if they succeed in the initial crime. 

A much better comparison is that if a person robs a bank and gets away, then 2 weeks later they catch him, he should not be arrested.  And that is really what you are asking for, that if a criminal is not caught in the act, then they should not be responsible for the crime.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017),Joe (04-19-2017),usfan (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> so is speeding but i bet you do it daily and hope you don't get caught. So is jay walking but I bet you don't always use crosswalks. So are a lot of things.


you are correct...

i have broken many, many laws...some that might have put me in prison for an eternity...i understood it then, as i do now...i understood the risks, and took calculated action...thats what people do...weight the risk involved vs the reward, be it monetary or personal..

but i never whined about it, i never blamed anyone else for what were my, and mine alone decisions and actions...

laws dont protect people, they only deter some of the people..
when the law fails, it gets personal, when it gets personal, it gets deadly...

thats life,,REAL life..people die for their beliefs, others kill for theirs..killings easy, living, not so much..

if you are not willing to die or kill for what you hold dear, your family, your friends, your very way of life,,then you have no life,,only a short existence...void of purpose. just another ant on the mound...
be careful what you expect from others, who you interact with, and what values you think are good..bad people use people just like you every single day.
and they dont give a god damn if you live or die.

its not a game.

----------

2cent (04-18-2017),FirstGenCanadian (04-18-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> See, this does not support what you are saying. Do you ever actually think about what you are posting? 
> 
> Here is the problem with your comparison, if I speed or jaywalk and get caught I have to face the consequences. Your argument is that when illegal aliens break the law by entering this country illegal, they do not have to face any consequences, if they succeed in the initial crime. 
> 
> A much better comparison is that if a person robs a bank and gets away, then 2 weeks later they catch him, he should not be arrested.  And that is really what you are asking for, that if a criminal is not caught in the act, then they should not be responsible for the crime.


entering the country illegally is a misdemeanor, robbing a bank is felony. so yeh its fine.

----------


## Rita Marley

> entering the country illegally is a misdemeanor, robbing a bank is felony. so yeh its fine.


2nd time is a felony.

----------


## Virgil Jones

Are the Neo Nazis the only ones with balls to stand up to these liberal fascist turds?

----------


## Rita Marley

> Are the Neo Nazis the only ones with balls to stand up to these liberal fascist turds?


Interesting labels. These neo-nazis are the free speech advocates.

----------


## Virgil Jones

We are creeping more and more towards the turd world me thinks

----------


## Rutabaga

"the next fascist will come under the label of anti-fascist"...

italian ex-fascist..said after ww2..

----------


## Retiredat50

> entering the country illegally is a misdemeanor, robbing a bank is felony. so yeh its fine.


You are wrong, your example was the opposite of what you were saying.  You are just deflecting because you know I was not trying to argue that illegally entering the country is the same in severity as committing a bank robbery.  I could have used shoplifting as an example. The point is that just because someone initially gets away with a crime does excuse them from the consequences of the crime, if that were the case their would be a hell of a lot more crime and that is not something most people want.

Either way, illegal aliens have had a serious wake up call, and it is only going to get worse for them.

Nevada Secretary Of State Says She Has Evidence Of Voter Fraud In Presidential Election

As more of this sort of thing comes out, the pressure on getting them out of the country is going to keep increasing, and Canada doesn't want them.

----------


## Roadmaster

She went there looking for a fight and got one. Punch a Nazi in the throat is what they yell to get them mad and they love to use women to do it hoping our side won't hit back and one guy gets to sucker punch him while concentrating on her. It's not working anymore they will now hit these women.

----------


## Rutabaga

> She went there looking for a fight and got one. Punch a Nazi in the throat is what they yell to get them mad and they love to use women to do it hoping our side won't hit back and one guy gets to sucker punch him while concentrating on her. It's not working anymore they will now hit these women.


they are neither male nor female,,girly girls or gay dudes...they are just the target.

gender, sexual identity is not some magical safe space that will protect you in a riot...it just makes you easier to deal with and move on to the next...

----------

Roadmaster (04-18-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

@Taylor I would strongly suggest you don't attack anyone in the real world. I don't mean to burst your bubble but this is not now and never will be the utopian kumbaya society you live in in your demented mind.

----------

Rita Marley (04-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> they are neither male nor female,,girly girls or gay dudes...they are just the target.
> 
> gender, sexual identity is not some magical safe space that will protect you in a riot...it just makes you easier to deal with and move on to the next...


If he had called her a female she would have called him a bigot. They don't want to be recognized as a gender only if one of them gets hit.

----------

Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> If he had called her a female she would have called him a bigot. They don't want to be recognized as a gender only if one of them gets hit.


sticks and stones will fuck you up...

words mean nothing...words are for those afraid to engage...

----------


## Roadmaster

It's also a pattern they put their females on the front line with them to distract, hoping that the men won't hit them. If you go back and watch the old videos you will see this pattern. That way they can throw rocks and have women blocking you. I was always thinking why don't ours send women to stop these viper women. Yes it looks bad for a man to have to hit these but for their safety they need to.

----------

Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> It's also a pattern they put their females on the front line with them to distract, hoping that the men won't hit them. If you go back and watch the old videos you will see this pattern. That way they can throw rocks and have women blocking you. I was always thinking why don't ours send women to stop these viper women. Yes it looks bad for a man to have to hit these but for their safety they need to.



its necessary to detach them from gender..a woman can kill you as quickly as a man...

----------


## Roadmaster

> its necessary to detach them from gender..a woman can kill you as quickly as a man...


 I know but laws sometimes are against men. She may hit you and not leave a mark but you probably will and get arrested. If the camera had not gotten this footage she could have claimed assault as if she didn't do anything. Our side are men and go to the front while theirs are cowards and puts women on the line with them to distract and could really care less if they are hurt.

----------

Rutabaga (04-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I know but laws sometimes are against men. She may hit you and not leave a mark but you probably will and get arrested. If the camera had not gotten this footage she could have claimed assault as if she didn't do anything. Our side are men and go to the front while theirs are cowards and puts women on the line with them to distract and could really care less if they are hurt.


they are ALWAYS against men. [laws] females receive less than a third of prison time for comparable crimes with comparable backgrounds/history compared to males.

from criminal court, through the entire court system, females are held to a much lower standard..

btw,,female crime is skyrocketing when compared to male crime which has been declining for decades...

----------

Roadmaster (04-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't know if this one has been put here yet but this one boiled my blood going after the vet. Notice the women on the line.

----------


## Sled Dog

The bitch is a fascist.    Those people are the exact opposite of anti-fasist, so stop giving them credibility.  Call them what they are.

Dumb ass fascist brownshirts.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?


Is there some reason a female creature engaged in starting a riot should not be punched in the face, or any other convenient body part?

It's TOTALLY feminazi of you to be playing the sexist card, isn't it @Taylor?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Men hitting or slapping women. I'm an old guy & yet I have conflicting thoughts on the matter. They are:
> 
> First off, not hitting women has a long history. In the 1800's for example they were looked on as weak flowers & they probably were. After all food wasn't that great back then. Humans in general were a lot smaller. Men did most of the "heavy" work so they of course got more food which would tend to build up much bigger muscles than women had at the time. So basically women at that time were probably very weak compared to men & not even close to an equal match. Fast forward to today & a lot of women are close to the same size as men are & much stronger than the women of old.
> 
> I was raised that you never hit a woman. I still "kind of" believe that. I say kind of because I was also raised that you had the right to defend yourself. With todays attitude of women it has come about that women are often the attackers in a physical fight. What's more they rely on 2 things. One, the guy generally goes to jail (so they are empowered to do whatever they want) & two, men generally won't hit women. So basically nothing BAD happens to them if they start a physical fight. Heck if a woman starts attacking a man & the man tries to defend himself other men present will almost always pull the guy away or attack him thus letting the women get in more "free" shots. 
> 
> So I'm kind of conflicted over the whole issue. I've always said that no guy has the right to hit a woman because I never hit my ex (who gave me a lot of reasons, trust me). Yet I've seen videos of women on U-Tube that clearly were attacking men & often going out of their way to do so. I guess that my bottom line would be that if a woman were to try to attack me I would try to subdue her without hitting her. On the other hand if I wasn't expecting it & she slapped or hit me my reactions would take over & she would probably be on the floor within 2 seconds. And I guess that I would probably be feel guilty. I'm glad that I've never been exposed to a situation like that.



That's very quaint.

All that chivalry shit was defenestrated when the feminazis castrated their liberal guy-pays.

----------


## Sled Dog

> whats gender have to do with it?


Nothing at all.

After all, humans come in three sexes, male, female, and seriously deranged.

They don't come in genders.  "Gender" is applied to words, not people.

The usage of "gender" is used because the clowns in the media can't say "harassment", it has "ass" in it.  They started saying "hair-ess-ment", whatever that it.  They've edited "funky shit going down in the city" to "funky kicks..." in Steve Miller's Jet Airliner, they've edited out the verse with "look at the faggot with the earrings and the make-up" from Dire Strait's "Money for nothing", they've eliminated the word "shit" from Pink Floyd's "Money".....

....they certainly ain't gonna let anyone connect the idea of "sex" with the perverts that want to bring their three-inch clitorises into the little girls rooms at Target.  The public might get the wrong idea, that maybe there's something wrong with those people.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yep. Words don't hurt physically. You can say whatever you want but get physical and it's time to rock.


Oh, come on.  Words do to hurt physically.

Walk up to a college stupent busy protesting whatever it is he's been told to protest that day.

Watch his/her/it's face when you say just two words "President Trump".

Those things are in PAIN!

Then laugh.

btw these

bd
pq 

are all the same letter...

----------


## Sled Dog

> what a guy. whatever happened to just walking away?


Whatever happened to the cunt keeping her hands to herself?

You don't like equal treatment for women and men and dykes and obamas?

----------


## Sled Dog

> What I've learned is that guy much bigger than her sucker punches her while being backed up by guys who are wearing Jesus saves shirts.


You haven't answered the question:

Why should the man ignore his attacker?

If he had been attacked by some ninety-pound fairy boy with the same useless ineffective improper throat punch, should he have ignored the attack and moved on?

If so, why?

If not, why?

The ONLY thing to do when attacked physically is to expend the energy and force needed to neutralize the attacker in an effective way to preclude the possibility of future attacks.   Death is one way to accomplish this, but this is not yet the time for that.  So too is maiming frowned on.  For now.   So he knocked the bitch on her ass.  

It's what happens when someone attacks someone twice their size.  They lose unless they know what they're doing.

The stupid broad did not.  She didn't even have her balance correct going in.  

She fought ..like a girl.

She's luck he didn't "accidentally" step on her knee.   I would most likely have done just that and claimed in court I tripped.

A 200 pound load to the lower ribs can end someone's fight, too.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Nope. trump supporters are fucked up, fake christians are fucked up, and people defending this guy sucker punching a girl half his size are fucked up. How's that?


Outside of the following facts you are demonstrating about yourself, are you going to present anything resembling an argument?

You've proven you don't know what a "sucker punch" is.   You've used it repeatedly to describe a self-defensive strike in retaliation to a potentially lethal attack to a man's throat.

You are trying to use emotion in an argument when no one it interested in that overused and overrated failure to use logic.

You are violating YOUR presumption of female equality to present an emotional argument, when emotions aren't arguments.

You are assuming WE believe women are the equal of men.  WE do not believe women are the equals of men in all circumstances.   500,000 years of human evolution and 5,000 years of human civilization have demonstrated at least one level of inequality between males and females:   Men are bigger and men evolved on steroids.  Men FIGHT because those natural steroids make them bigger and more muscular and more aggressive.  Men have balls for a reason.  The video shows why quite clearly.

----------


## Sled Dog

> he can say what he wants but there may be consequences especially if it's spreading hate. and I'd worry more about his violent tendencies than hers. he's already shown that he is violent enough to viciously attack someone half his size.



Rodent hypocrisy.

People can say what they want.

But if they say something the Rodents don't like, or appear to be about to say something to Rodents don't like, then it's okay to punch them in the throat, and the guy getting attacked is a big meany and a bully for knocking the poor little Rodent on her little dyky tush.

It's "Citizens United", with dumb ass broads in black.

----------


## Sled Dog

> no it doesn't. There will be far more people that will condem the guys violent actions over hers. He's a coward to me.



Because you like hiding behind your sex when you can't support your argument with facts.

In fact....that avatar of yours....

taylor_hiding_behind_kitty.jpg

...I MUST say this, @Taylor....is that you, hiding behind your pussy?

Or did you borrow the cat from a neighbor?

----------


## Sled Dog

> he should have left


You mean turn his back on a vicious rabid cunt that's already attacked his throat?

Don't fight much, huh?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Having been a bodyguard for 12 years, and working crowd control for as many or more, maybe I can help with that.
> I call it "Little Dog Syndrome".  
> Have you ever been out and about, and all of a sudden, a yapping little beanie baby charges a much bigger dog, and engages in a barking match?  Seldom will the little guy get truly physical, but will bark incessantly until the big dog has exited, stage left.


Ah....I've had a kid run up to me with a small dog on a leash running up to bite my grey husky.

I looked desperately at traffic to try to cross the street, but not a chance.

By the time I looked back, there he was, this little retarded kid, with his little red dog that had run up to another of my dogs once to attack.   This time he ran up to the dominant husky.   She thought it was great fun for the snack to bite her ankles.   Just the right place to grab him by the back of the neck and start bearing down.

Took a couple whacks to the head to get her to put him down.  He was trying to bark, but couldn't.  It was so funny.  But I couldn't laugh, the kid wouldn't understand...I felt so sorry for him.  All he wanted was to pet the fluffy husky.




> The way I have always dealt with that, is laughter.  In fact, laughter is the natural reaction of someone who outguns the other, when, not feeling any threat whatsoever, in a state of contention.  Plus, it is sorta fun, to exploit the little dog's weakness, without speaking to it, at all.


I didn't do it on purpose, I tried to get away, I really did.   Didn't want anyone telling me my dog had to be destroyed.




> Just laugh when she does it.


I don't think its the same when the attackee is in a crowded melee in which the attacker could attract reinforcements at any time.

----------


## Sled Dog

> she was in the right by supporting what she was supporting. she confronted bad people and while she was atttacked for it she was still on the right side



No, she was retarded for supporting fascism.

But she has the right to be retarded and she can support fascism if she's stupid enough to want to.

What the bitch did not have was the right to assault others or to attempt to deny them their own right to support freedom because they wanted to.

She was in the wrong when she attacked that man, and you're not man enough to admit that the bitch acted out of turn.

FASCISTS are the bad people.   So-called "anti-fa" is the pro-est pro-fa organization since the Sturmabteilung marched in Munich.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> She can VERBALLY support whatever she wants, but when she takes physical action like kicking someone or trying to punch someone in the throat, she deserves what she gets.



Actually, she deserved more than what she got.

A broken mandible would have been just the thing for a shrieking fascist bitch.   Six weeks with the jaws wired shut would have been a wonderful thing to witness.  Her victim was kind to her.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> he should have left


He should have used a LEFT hook. That bitch is a nasty porn whore-god knows what diseases she is carrying

----------


## Sled Dog

> so I guess like with rape how a guy isn't expected to control himself and so it's the girls fault if she's raped, a guy is too empty headed and macho to walk away and so they must embrace their inner caveman and punch a girl half their size to prove their masculinity



Oh.

The "SEXIST" card failed utterly, so the loser is now playing the RAPE! card.

What a troll.

it wasn't rape, and she attacked him, so by definition, his actions were self-defense.

Rodents are so predictable.

If we put a quarter in you, would you be able to play the can-can?

----------


## Midgardian

> If we put a quarter in you, would you be able to play the can-can?


Apologies if this is TMI, but I once swallowed a nickel. 

I won't give you the details about what happened on the other end, except that everything was fine.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The Patriots had a permit. The chumps tried to crash their party and were not prepared for the answer they got.



Yes they were.

The "patriots" came with batons disguised as sign poles and with shields disguised as signs, and the black-clad masked cowardly fascists came with similar gear.

They looked very well prepared, both sides, for what they expected and planned to happen.

Almost as if George Soros was paying for both sides of the kabuki tournament.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Apologies if this is TMI, but I once swallowed a nickel. 
> 
> I won't give you the details about what happened on the other end, except that everything was fine.


Actually, you swallowed a monel.   Those five-cent pieces are 30% copper, are the hardest coins in US currency, and are quite non-magnetic.   Pretty harmless.

Monel - Wikipedia

close enough, anyway.  Actual US nickels are 25/75 Cu/Ni.

----------


## Sled Dog

> And it looks like she is trying to break the bottle so she can use it like a knife.


Actually, it looks like the whore is trying to not fall on her ass.  Would have been funny shit if she'd fallen on her own bottle and nicked her femoral artery....

----------


## Sled Dog

> You have it ass backwards dearie.  She is coming after him.  Does one simply find wine bottles convienently lying about the streets of Berkeley to be used as instruments of self defense or did she bring it with her?  Her FB page insinuates she is going to Berkeley to inflict violence on those she disagrees with.
> 
> 
> Face it, this woman(?) took it upon herself to attack someone who was not doing anything illegal and she paid the price for it.
> 
> You are like those pro Palestinians who claim the Israelis are such evil people because they are defending themselves against the murders committed by the Arabs.




er....she IS one of those pro-Palestinian weirdos.

----------


## Midgardian

> er....she IS one of those pro-Palestinian weirdos.


Not one of those with a weird Muslim fixation?

----------


## Sled Dog

> trump lovers can go say whatever they want but forgive me if i don't shed a tear for them when their hate and ignorance is shouted down and confronted.


What was the SA?

Who used it, and why?

----------


## Sled Dog

> One? Ok. through his words and actions and through his supporters and surrogates words and actions he's made Hispanics and Muslims the scapegoats of this country's problems.


Yeah, because as we all know, illegal aliens have a RIGHT to be here and Americans have NO RIGHT to object, and as we all also know, the World Trade Center was demolished by secret angels wearing "Jesus Saves" shirts who were caught on video squibbing the buildings, and not by the Islamic mainstream terrorists hijacking commercial jet airliners and using them as weapons.

Do tell, when are you people going to return my friends to me who I lost when those nice moose limbs bombed Pan Am Flight 103?  They've just been hiding some where these last 29 years, right?

YOU don't have a fucking clue what's at stake.  NOTHING.   You don't even have the decency to join the military to pay your debt to society and do your fair share.  So, excuse those of us who HAVE done that if we don't have any respect for the useless little backstabbing terrorists who won't stop betraying what we did for them.

Since we didn't actually do it for those useless fucks, we don't consider our sacrifices wasted.

The lives of people who sit and whine about shit they don't understand, and you are one of those, are wasted lives indeed.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Funny how it's the southern border that's the focus. All those brown people.


Yeah, it's funny how the Northern Border connects us with a literate country ruled by law, not MS-13.

Just a coincidence, of course.

----------


## Sled Dog

> do you think people currently living in this country who are undocumented should be given amnesty and allowed to live their lives without fear?



Yes.

In order to get amnesty they'll have to stop breaking the law.

Which means they'll have to leave.

Then we can forgive them.  

So when they go to the US consulate in the country they came from, they can freely declare that they had entered the US illegally, but will not do so again, and we shall forgive them their trespass (quite literally) when THEIR TURN comes up, if it ever does, as they WAIT IN LINE IN THEIR OWN COUNTRY waiting for us to call them.

Oh.

Shit.

You didn't know old white people who are patriotic Americans knew what the word "amnesty" really meant.

Too bad for you.

Have you finished searching out what a Sturmabteilung is yet?

Know what the advantage to being older than you are is?  We've lived through the history you were improperly taught and we had the chance to learn our parents history properly.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Pepe thinks she's funny.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
antifadread.jpg

----------


## Sled Dog

> it would never happen but yeh i think that would solve a lot of the world problems


Outside of completely ending the concepts of "illegal aliens" and "invasion", what would a borderless polyglot planet accomplish?

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> it is not at all the same thing


Of course it is.

But you can't admit that, because hypocrites never admit it when they find they've been caught.

You people just lie some more.

----------


## Sled Dog

> seriously? What's the difference between crossing an imaginary line and trying to make a living vs breaking into someone's physical property?


Oh.

So what you're saying, then, is that since they crossed a fence, not an "imaginary line", but a REAL and PHYSICAL fence, they're criminals and should be sent back.

Damn, I did not think that you had the least shred of honesty or decency in you, and yet here you are saying that if they violated a real barrier they're criminals and we can send them away.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Pepe thinks she's funny. 
> antifadread.jpg

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> she was in the right by supporting what she was supporting. she confronted bad people and while she was atttacked for it she was still on the right side


"bad people?"

She attacked him first Taylor, wouldn't that make her the "bad people"?

Don't try to spin this please because it is against the law to put your hands on anyone. That so called "bad people" had every right to defend himself. 

Well he is much bigger you might say. Didn't that woman see that he was much bigger before she laid her hands on him? I am not going to scrape your wounds anymore than they already are Taylor. You have absolutely lost this argument and like Cultsmasher, you are trying to weasel out of defeat. 

Accept it as such and admit she was wrong and the guy had every right to defend himself. Don't embarrass yourself further.

----------


## Taylor

> You mean turn his back on a vicious rabid cunt that's already attacked his throat?
> 
> Don't fight much, huh?


you people are blind. she reached for his throat as a defense. his arm was already going forward towards her face when she was reaching up. its in fucking slow motion a few pages back.

----------


## Taylor

> "bad people?"
> 
> She attacked him first Taylor, wouldn't that make her the "bad people"?
> 
> Don't try to spin this please because it is against the law to put your hands on anyone. That so called "bad people" had every right to defend himself. 
> 
> Well he is much bigger you might say. Didn't that woman see that he was much bigger before she laid her hands on him? I am not going to scrape your wounds anymore than they already are Taylor. You have absolutely lost this argument and like Cultsmasher, you are trying to weasel out of defeat. 
> 
> Accept it as such and admit she was wrong and the guy had every right to defend himself. Don't embarrass yourself further.


when i watch the video of her being punched her hands went up towards him as he was already going forward with the punch. she was defending herself.

----------


## Taylor

> Because you like hiding behind your sex when you can't support your argument with facts.
> 
> In fact....that avatar of yours....
> 
> Attachment 21335
> 
> ...I MUST say this, @Taylor....is that you, hiding behind your pussy?
> 
> Or did you borrow the cat from a neighbor?


oh fuck off. you always have to make it personal with me.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> when i watch the video of her being punched her hands went up towards him as he was already going forward with the punch. she was defending herself.


So then why didn't she reach for his hand or arm to stop his punch? She grabbed his throat.

----------


## memesofine

> What I've learned is that guy much bigger than her sucker punches her while being backed up by guys who are wearing Jesus saves shirts.


He didn't sucker punch her. She was facing him and getting ready to hit another person. She wants to stand up like a man she gets treated like one or she should stay the hell home how about that?

----------


## memesofine

> Funny how it's the southern border that's the focus. All those brown people.


wow, that's racist to call them "brown people" and are you ready to give them a place to stay at your house? support them and their brood of children?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Jeffrey

> I thought the lame idiots over at BLM take offense when "whitey" wears dreadlocks. And yet it didnt stop this soul less whore from doing it.


I think it is crude and inappropriate to refer to a female in such words.  What if the person were a male, what would he be called.

Given the things that many women put up with from a deadbeat husband I think they deserve better than being called a bitch. Looks may be deceiving but she was interviewed and was shown on an internet news service. She is a nice looking woman.  Maybe she should have kicked the sob in the groin?

----------


## Taylor

> So then why didn't she reach for his hand or arm to stop his punch? She grabbed his throat.


because she's not a ninja and it's not a movie. she did what she could to react to the punch

----------


## memesofine

> I think it is crude and inappropriate to refer to a female in such words.  What if the person were a male, what would he be called.
> 
>  Given the things that many women put up with from a deadbeat husband I think they deserve better than being called a bitch. Looks may be deceiving but she was interviewed and was shown on an internet news service. She is a nice looking woman.  Maybe she should have kicked the sob in the groin?


holy smokes, have you seen what they've been calling the man in this?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> because she's not a ninja and it's not a movie. she did what she could to react to the punch


let me get out my small violin.

----------


## Jeffrey

> Pepe thinks she's funny. 
> Attachment 21337


This is not a porn site and our post should be deleted by forum management.

----------


## Jeffrey

> when i watch the video of her being punched her hands went up towards him as he was already going forward with the punch. she was defending herself.


There are better ways to respond to such an attack, such as grabbing the woman, getting behind her so as not to get scratched, and hold her tightly until she settles down.

Once my ex threatened me after I hid her Valium, and I pinned her up against a wall but did not strike her.  Sure, I might hit a woman but in general that is not cool given the premise that men in general are larger and stronger than women are. 

In my years of dancing with divorcees at the Honky Tonks of Dallas I developed a caring attitude towards those
who had been abused by a former husband. How can a man respect himself if he cannot respect a woman?

----------


## ELOrocks17

> because she's not a ninja and it's not a movie. she did what she could to react to the punch


Hmmm.what she "should" have done was not brag beforehand on twitter that she was going to collect "nazi scalps" and then go there and act like a fanatical faccist trying to silence someone who disagrees with her. No surprise this greedy bitch set up a gofundme page asking for tens of thousands of dollars. Getting hit in the face was to garner sympathy for her. Total scamming America hating. dredlock wearing, Cultural appropriating whore.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-19-2017),Rita Marley (04-19-2017),Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Hmmm.what she "should" have done was not brag beforehand on twitter that she was going to collect "nazi scalps" and then go there and act like a fanatical faccist trying to silence someone who disagrees with her. No surprise this greedy bitch set up a gofundme page asking for tens of thousands of dollars. Getting hit in the face was to garner sympathy for her. Total scamming America hating. dredlock wearing, Cultural appropriating whore.


None of that matters

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> One? Ok. through his words and actions and through his supporters and surrogates words and actions he's made Hispanics and Muslims the scapegoats of this country's problems.



What words, what actions?  What scapegoated problems are you talking about?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> kindof a snowflake reaction don't you think? Can't handle an opposing point of view?


Opposing point of view???????????????????????

Now that is the joke of the day.

You are like a three stooges comedy act.  All stupidity and slapstick.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> do you think people currently living in this country who are undocumented should be given amnesty and allowed to live their lives without fear?


No of course not.  What's the point of immigration laws if we don't enforce them.  How about granting amnesty for bank robbers who get away from the bank without being arrested?  The law is and should be the law.  Don't like the law?  Lobby to change it.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> good for them. i don't live in mexico. I'd personally rather no borders but I can't control what they do


No borders?  Which laws apply to which country when there are no borders?  Or should there be laws at all?  Turn it into total anarchy and no government controls (except those that suppress business of course)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> id probably run out and call the police if i didn't know them. what gives you the impression that I'm good with people breaking into someone else's house?


You don't seem to mind them breaking into your country which is nothing more than an extension of your house.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

What is the difference between Atilla the Hun and Jose the Gardener?

----------


## usfan

Let me see if i can get this straight...
a conservative group got a permit for a rally.Some violent left wing activists began to attack the conservative group.Some were throwing wine bottles with m80s into the crowd.. like grenades, to injure or kill the conservatives.Some of the conservatives fought back, resisting the violence done against them.Leftists are condemning the conservatives for fighting back, not the instigators of the violence.
How does this make any sense?  How can a thinking, rational person support the anti-trumpers?  Some woman is throwing home made bombs into a crowd, & gets punched, & you attack the puncher?  Seriously?

I must say i thought more of you, Tay.  I know you are an indoctrinated product of the leftist systems, but this is a bit much, even for groupthink loyalists.  You embrace hypocrisy.  You justify madness & crime, in your hatred of freedom, equality, & the American experiment.  You are promoting sedition & revolution, & if the consequences of that promotion come back at you, you whine & complain.

I have little hope that we can return to a time of reason, common sense, & enlightenment values of freedom, equality, & due process.  This is a tragic time in the history of man.. i am glad my days are numbered, & hope i will not be around to see the end of the Greatest Experiment in human freedom.  The madness & folly of our youth, indoctrinated by progressive lies, filled with hate, & manipulated by the progressive elites to destroy the only hope for their own future is beyond belief.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017),ELOrocks17 (04-19-2017),FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017),GreenEyedLady (04-19-2017),Joe (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> No of course not.  What's the point of immigration laws if we don't enforce them.  How about granting amnesty for bank robbers who get away from the bank without being arrested?  The law is and should be the law.  Don't like the law?  Lobby to change it.


it's impossible and inmoral to deport millions of people who are living peacefully in this country and contributing to its success and for their family's success.

----------


## Taylor

> You don't seem to mind them breaking into your country which is nothing more than an extension of your house.


its not an extension of my house and they came here for a better life and the vast majority are good people and are trying to do the best they can. it doesn't bother me.

----------


## Don29palms

> its not an extension of my house and they came here for a better life and the vast majority are good people and are trying to do the best they can. it doesn't bother me.


So if they came and lived with you because it is a better life you wouldn't have a problem with it? It wouldn't bother you?
If they are coming here illegally  they are not good people. They are criminals.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017),FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> it's impossible and inmoral to deport millions of people who are living peacefully in this country and contributing to its success and for their family's success.


Since when is enforcing the law immoral?  They are the immoral ones for being criminals to begin with. It's not impossible to deport 11 million criminals.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> So if they came and lived with you because it is a better life you wouldn't have a problem with it? It wouldn't bother you?
> If they are coming here illegally  they are not good people. They are criminals.


if I got to know them and we agreed to let them stay with us then ok it would be a possibility but ur trying to create a hypothetical that isn't realistic. As for them being criminals that's bullshit. Most people that come here across the border do it either out f desperation or for the possibility of a better life. ur privilege and the privilege of millions of others here along with what we take for granted everyday we don't undertake the struggles that many of these immigrants are facing and the life and death decisions that go into that effort. I applaud the efforts of many of them to try for a better life.

----------


## Taylor

> Since when is enforcing the law immoral?  They are the immoral ones for being criminals to begin with. It's not impossible to deport 11 million criminals.


there's nothing immortal about crossing an imaginary line to try and make a better life for ur family

----------


## Don29palms

> if I got to know them and we agreed to let them stay with us then ok it would be a possibility but ur trying to create a hypothetical that isn't realistic. As for them being criminals that's bullshit. Most people that come here across the border do it either out f desperation or for the possibility of a better life. ur privilege and the privilege of millions of others here along with what we take for granted everyday we don't undertake the struggles that many of these immigrants are facing and the life and death decisions that go into that effort. I applaud the efforts of many of them to try for a better life.


Are you really that stupid? Of course every single undocumented immigrant, other wise known as an ILLEGAL ALIEN, is a criminal. They broke the law coming here ILLEGALY. That us the definition of what a criminal is.  You say you would have to get to know them before you let them move in. That's the difference between legal and illegal immigration. We need to know who we are letting come here just like you need to know who is living in your home. Face it you're a fucking bold face hypocrite.

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> there's nothing immortal about crossing an imaginary line to try and make a better life for ur family


Again you are showing your stupidity. The border is not an imaginary line just like  your property line is not an imaginary line.

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

(Channeling my inner Dim):

"HA HA!  The jokes on you losers!  That courageous transgenderite MEANT to bruise that fascists' fist with her face!"

"You guys better be afraid!  VERY afraid!  Because we Antifa's are going to use our thick skulls as bludgeoning weapons.  Our Superior Intellects and high education make our skulls very thick."

"Fuck the Deplorables, Allahu Ackbar!"

----------

usfan (04-19-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> if I got to know them and we agreed to let them stay with us then ok it would be a possibility but ur trying to create a hypothetical that isn't realistic. As for them being criminals that's bullshit. Most people that come here across the border do it either out f desperation or for the possibility of a better life. ur privilege and the privilege of millions of others here along with what we take for granted everyday we don't undertake the struggles that many of these immigrants are facing and the life and death decisions that go into that effort. I applaud the efforts of many of them to try for a better life.


They make themselves criminals by intentionally entering the US illegally.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017),Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> there's nothing immortal about crossing an imaginary line to try and make a better life for ur family


The walls of your home are just imaginary lines. Unless you are saying you want a wall on the border?

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> They make themselves criminals by intentionally entering the US illegally.


most people who are desperate will risk a misdemeanor to hopefully have a better life. I don't blame them for trying.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> None of that matters


Lineral  bus line. ALL ABOARD!

----------

Rita Marley (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taxcutter

When she goes out into public acting like a man (fighting) she should expect to be treated like a man (getting punched).

A whole bunch of her male fellow thugs got beaten down.   Should she be any different?

----------


## Rita Marley

> most people who are desperate will risk a misdemeanor to hopefully have a better life. I don't blame them for trying.


But you blame the US for trying to get rid of them, because they're lawbreakers.

And if they get sent home and come back illegally it's a felony.

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Are you really that stupid? Of course every single undocumented immigrant, other wise known as an ILLEGAL ALIEN, is a criminal. They broke the law coming here ILLEGALY. That us the definition of what a criminal is.  You say you would have to get to know them before you let them move in. That's the difference between legal and illegal immigration. We need to know who we are letting come here just like you need to know who is living in your home. Face it you're a fucking bold face hypocrite.


Gteat reply to the "i have to get to know them better" answer from @Taylor. 

She just self defeated herself. I gave up arguing any point with her.

----------


## 2cent

> there's nothing *immortal* about crossing an imaginary line to try and make a better life for ur family


You can say that again!   :Rofl:

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-19-2017),Rita Marley (04-19-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> if I got to know them and we agreed to let them stay with us then ok it would be a possibility but ur trying to create a hypothetical that isn't realistic. As for them being criminals that's bullshit. Most people that come here across the border do it either out f desperation or for the possibility of a better life. ur privilege and the privilege of millions of others here along with what we take for granted everyday we don't undertake the struggles that many of these immigrants are facing and the life and death decisions that go into that effort. I applaud the efforts of many of them to try for a better life.


My grandparents came to this country from Sicily in the late 1890's.  They came here for a better life but they came here through Ellis Island and studied to become Americans.  They worked hard (my grandfather was a shrimper in Louisiana)  They taught their children to be Americans and learn the English language and assimilate.  They grew up poor, with no government housing, no government schools (my mother and aunts and uncles all went to Catholic school, paid for by my grandparents), no welfare.  Just hard work.  The point is they did it LEGALLY.  No one who is not a citizen of this country has the right to simply come here and then voila, they are citizens with all the rights and privileges of those born here or who went through the legal steps.  

We had a young woman working for us who came here from Brazil.  She spoke better English than did half of the ghetto youth although she didn't speak of a word of it when she first came here.  She became an American citizen and we threw a big party for her.  Most of us here are not against immigrants coming to this country.  99.9 percent of us are from immigrant families at some point.  Come here legally, come here to become an American and not to change us into North Mexico then you are more than welcome by the vast majority of us.  

However, what you want is the destruction of the American culture and what is essentially America in order to look "fair and kind and loving"

----------

Joe (04-19-2017),Kodiak (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-19-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-19-2017),usfan (04-19-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> most people who are desperate will risk a misdemeanor to hopefully have a better life. I don't blame them for trying.



I don't blame them for trying, I blame idiots like you for encouraging them

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017),Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> My grandparents came to this country from Sicily in the late 1890's.  They came here for a better life but they came here through Ellis Island and studied to become Americans.  They worked hard (my grandfather was a shrimper in Louisiana)  They taught their children to be Americans and learn the English language and assimilate.  They grew up poor, with no government housing, no government schools (my mother and aunts and uncles all went to Catholic school, paid for by my grandparents), no welfare.  Just hard work.  The point is they did it LEGALLY.  No one who is not a citizen of this country has the right to simply come here and then voila, they are citizens with all the rights and privileges of those born here or who went through the legal steps.  
> 
> We had a young woman working for us who came here from Brazil.  She spoke better English than did half of the ghetto youth although she didn't speak of a word of it when she first came here.  She became an American citizen and we threw a big party for her.  Most of us here are not against immigrants coming to this country.  99.9 percent of us are from immigrant families at some point.  Come here legally, come here to become an American and not to change us into North Mexico then you are more than welcome by the vast majority of us.  
> 
> However, what you want is the destruction of the American culture and what is essentially America in order to look "fair and kind and loving"


AMEN! If someone wants to come here LEGALLY because they want to be an American I'm all for it. If they are criminals that come here the fuck them. We have enough american criminals without importing more.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> if I got to know them and we agreed to let them stay with us then ok it would be a possibility


Oh, so when it comes to your home, vetting is required.  

So you do understand what we are trying to say.

Gotcha!  You lose.

----------

Joe (04-19-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> when i watch the video of her being punched her hands went up towards him as he was already going forward with the punch. she was defending herself.


Yeah, that it. Turn the aggressor into the victim.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-19-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> you always have to make it personal with me.


I notice the cat is gone.

----------


## Midgardian

> oh fuck off.


My, my - what course language for a young lady.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> My, my - what course language for a young lady.


sorry, I guess I'll return to the knitting room and sit quietly like a good young lady

----------


## Taylor

> I notice the cat is gone.


a moment of weakness. it will be back soon.

----------


## Taylor

> Oh, so when it comes to your home, vetting is required.  
> 
> So you do understand what we are trying to say.
> 
> Gotcha!  You lose.


i don't vet any immigrant legal or not so it doesn't matter. they live where they live and I live where I live

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> i don't vet any immigrant legal or not so it doesn't matter. they live where they live and I live where I live



So, its TA TE DA then right?

I don't arrest bank robbers, nor do I go to banks they rob (at least not yet) so I don't have anything to say about them and should just let them go about their business of robbing banks.

I understand now,  I truly do.

----------

Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> it's impossible and inmoral to deport millions of people who are living peacefully in this country and contributing to its success and for their family's success.


I will address the "morality" part and your hyperbole later. 

Lets take this one at a time.

How is it "impossible" to deport the illegal aliens who are here?

----------


## hoytmonger

> The walls of your home are just imaginary lines. Unless you are saying you want a wall on the border?


Private property has boundaries that are a natural right for the owner.

State boundaries are imaginary lines indicating an area ruled by a government. The government doesn't own the land and has no natural rights to it.

----------


## Midgardian

> sorry, I guess I'll return to the knitting room and sit quietly like a good young lady


If you wish. 

Its not ladylike to use that sort of language.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Oh, so when it comes to your home, vetting is required.  
> 
> So you do understand what we are trying to say.
> 
> Gotcha!  You lose.



Your argument is illogical.

You lose!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Your signature line reminds me of this

*my pretty mouth will frame the phrases 
that will disprove your faith in man*

----------

Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> If you wish. 
> 
> Its not ladylike to use that sort of language.


do you say that to calypso Jones??? she uses the same language 

the gender stereotype that women aren't supposed to use the same words as men because we are expected to be all pretty and virtuous both in appearance and voice is stupid.

----------


## Rita Marley

> i don't vet any immigrant legal or not so it doesn't matter. they live where they live and I live where I live


Not for long.

----------


## Midgardian

> its not an extension of my house and they came here for a better life and the vast majority are good people and are trying to do the best they can. it doesn't bother me.


Of course it is an extension of your house. 

I will demonstrate right now how.

You are a U.S. citizen, correct, and you are one because you were born here?

OK, rescind your U.S, citizenship, right now.

You think that it is worthless anyway.

While you are at it, give me all your jewelry inside your house.

Which is more precious Tay, your citizenship or the jewelry?

----------


## Rita Marley

> do you say that to calypso Jones??? she uses the same language 
> 
> the gender stereotype that women aren't supposed to use the same words as men because we are expected to be all pretty and virtuous both in appearance and voice is stupid.


Burn your bra. Don't take on a man in a fight.

----------


## Taylor

> Of course it is an extension of your house. 
> 
> I will demonstrate right now how.
> 
> You are a U.S. citizen, correct, and you are one because you were born here.
> 
> OK, rescind your U.S, citizenship, right now.
> 
> You think that it is worthless anyway.
> ...


what's more important to you? ur family or ur citizenship?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> do you say that to calypso Jones??? she uses the same language 
> 
> the gender stereotype that women aren't supposed to use the same words as men because we are expected to be all pretty and virtuous both in appearance and voice is stupid.


You have that right in today's world.  Today, young women are expected to put out to any and all and look like sluts and aborigines from Borneo.

----------


## Taylor

> Burn your bra. Don't take on a man in a fight.


i don't plan on fighting any guys anytime soon

----------


## Taylor

> You have that right in today's world.  Today, young women are expected to put out to any and all and look like sluts and aborigines from Borneo.


a persons word choice and what they do in their bedroom aren't related

----------


## Rita Marley

> i don't plan on fighting any guys anytime soon


Do you think smash face girl did?

----------


## Midgardian

> do you say that to calypso Jones??? she uses the same language 
> 
> the gender stereotype that women aren't supposed to use the same words as men because we are expected to be all pretty and virtuous both in appearance and voice is stupid.


I don't notice CJ doing that, and this is not about her.

You ought to only be concerned about the image that you put out, and I am telling you that it is not good.

----------


## Taylor

> Do you think smash face girl did?


probably not which is why she was defending herself by putting her hands up to him when that guy attacked her

----------


## Midgardian

> what's more important to you? ur family or ur citizenship?


Family, which is why I oppose illegal immigration.

You didn't answer my question, and it is not proper for a young lady to answer a question with another.

----------


## Taylor

> I don't notice CJ doing that, and this is not about her.
> 
> You ought to only be concerned about the image that you put out, and I am telling you that it is not good.


you don't notice because you agree with her politics. and my image is fine

----------


## Midgardian

Taylor makes me feel old.

I was once barely twenty and thought that I knew it all too.

----------


## Taylor

> Family, which is why I oppose illegal immigration.
> 
> You didn't answer my question, and it is not proper for a young lady to answer a question with another.


i don't see either as super important and i don't see them as equal either. It's a ridiculous question.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> a persons word choice and what they do in their bedroom aren't related


Both speak to character.  I understand that today's generation has no moral character so I don't expect anything you say and do to reflect your true feelings about anything.

----------


## Midgardian

> you don't notice because you agree with her politics. and my image is fine


Actually, I don't notice it because she rarely does it. 

You, on the other hand do it often.

And, no - your image is not good.

No one appreciates a young lady who curses - and if they think they do because of "feminism", they are only deceiving themselves.

Men ought to not curse either, but especially not in front of women, which makes it even more shocking when a lady engages in that behavior.

I am trying to help you here. 

If you regularly curse in public with your own mouth (as opposed to with your fingers) then a lot of doors will be closed to you.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> probably not which is why she was defending herself by putting her hands up to him when that guy attacked her


Maybe you will get punched in the face by a man soon.

Of course I'm advocating no such thing. Merely an observation.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Maybe you will get punched in the face by a man soon.
> 
> Of course I'm advocating no such thing. Merely an observation.



Probably by her boy friend who considers her his equal in every way.

----------


## Midgardian

> i don't see either as super important and i don't see them as equal either. It's a ridiculous question.


Wow.

You don't see your status as a U.S. citizen as being important.

That is a mind blowing statement.

----------


## Midgardian

> it's impossible and inmoral to deport millions of people who are living peacefully in this country and contributing to its success and for their family's success.


Do you think that it is moral if someone cuts in front of you in line at the grocery store?

----------


## Rita Marley

> Probably by her boy friend who considers her his equal in every way.


The smash face girl drove six hours, had a backpack full of wine bottles, was wielding one in her hand, wore those cage fighting gloves...and Taylor doesn't believe she thought about it.

----------


## Taylor

> Both speak to character.  I understand that today's generation has no moral character so I don't expect anything you say and do to reflect your true feelings about anything.


do you think what i do in my bedroom effects my ability to know right from wrong or my ability to do good things for people? if I have one night of fun and have sex with a guy that i just met and then the very next morning and for two full days after that do volunteer work with an organization to help repaint and repair a persons house, which act is more indicative of my moral character?

----------


## Swedgin

I don't blame them for sneaking across the border, even though, it is against the law.

Just as I do not blame a rich person for trying to hide his assets from the Tax Gestapo, even though, that, too, is against the law.....

----------


## Midgardian

> there's nothing immortal about crossing an imaginary line to try and make a better life for ur family


Your right - it is not an immortal act. 

Perhaps we should start shooting on sight.

It will only take a few to die to send the message, then the flow will decrease to a trickle.

----------


## Taylor

> Do you think that it is moral if someone cuts in front of you in line at the grocery store?


thats more manners than morals

----------


## Rita Marley

> do you think what i do in my bedroom effects my ability to know right from wrong or my ability to do good things for people? if I have one night of fun and have sex with a guy that i just met and then the very next morning and for two full days after that do volunteer work with an organization to help repaint and repair a persons house, which act is more indicative of my moral character?


Whore.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-19-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Maybe you will get punched in the face by a man soon.
> 
> Of course I'm advocating no such thing. Merely an observation.


yeh I'm sure you'd love to see me get punched out like that girl did

----------


## Taylor

> Whore.


well ok then

FYI sex is natural

----------


## Taylor

> Probably by her boy friend who considers her his equal in every way.


my boyfriend would never touch me like that

----------


## Rita Marley

> yeh I'm sure you'd love to see me get punched out like that girl did


She went well out of her way to get her smash face.

----------


## Rita Marley

> well ok then
> 
> FYI sex is natural


I tried it once. It was OK.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> if I got to know them and we agreed to let them stay with us then ok it would be a possibility but ur trying to create a hypothetical that isn't realistic. As for them being criminals that's bullshit.


OK Taylor.

You agree to allow these immigrants to stay with you and your boyfriend and you can sponsor as many as you would like to shelter.

As for illegal aliens not being criminal - do you know what "breaking the law" means?

Do you understand that we have immigration laws on the books?

Anyone who comes here without going through the legal process is by definition a criminal the moment they cross the border.

----------


## Don29palms

> do you think what i do in my bedroom effects my ability to know right from wrong or my ability to do good things for people? if I have one night of fun and have sex with a guy that i just met and then the very next morning and for two full days after that do volunteer work with an organization to help repaint and repair a persons house, which act is more indicative of my moral character?


I would believe the fact that you're a slut but I don't believe you have any idea what work is.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> do you think what i do in my bedroom effects my ability to know right from wrong or my ability to do good things for people? if I have one night of fun and have sex with a guy that i just met and then the very next morning and for two full days after that do volunteer work with an organization to help repaint and repair a persons house, which act is more indicative of my moral character?


The picking up someone you just met and sleeping with him.  Did your boyfriend know about this?

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> do you think what i do in my bedroom effects my ability to know right from wrong or my ability to do good things for people? if I have one night of fun and have sex with a guy that i just met and then the very next morning and for two full days after that do volunteer work with an organization to help repaint and repair a persons house, which act is more indicative of my moral character?


By the same token you judge me on my approval of Donald Trump, yet I support Habitat for Humanity and give money to various support groups like Livestrong.  I also support The Salvation Army because of the work they did with my brother in law.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> yeh I'm sure you'd love to see me get punched out like that girl did


I doubt anyone would relish anyone getting beaten up but at the same time there are situations that warrant such a beating.  This was one.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> well ok then
> 
> FYI sex is natural


So are STD's

----------


## Midgardian

> i don't vet any immigrant legal or not so it doesn't matter. they live where they live and I live where I live


Illegal aliens currently are living where you live. 

You are not being consistent here, Taylor.

----------


## Don29palms

> The picking up someone you just met and sleeping with him.  Did your boyfriend know about this?


Her boyfriend is probably named Bob. Battery Operated Boyfriend

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> i don't vet any immigrant legal or not so it doesn't matter. they live where they live and I live where I live


You do if they are eating your food, or coming into your home.  Then it matters who comes in.  Now bring that to a national level, the boarder is your front door.



> Your argument is illogical.
> 
> You lose!


Just because you can't connect the dots, isn't a problem with my logic.  Smarten up.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> my boyfriend would never touch me like that


Everyone is capable of smacking someone else if the situation pushes it.  My ex wife was a pacifist and would never harm a fly but tried to stab me with a screwdriver once.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Her boyfriend is probably named Bob. Battery Operated Boyfriend


I'd go with Sue

----------


## hoytmonger

> Just because you can't connect the dots, isn't a problem with my logic.  Smarten up.


There are no dots to connect. Private property isn't the same as a government's claim to territory.

If you don't understand this simple concept, you may as well be a communist.

----------


## Midgardian

> do you think what i do in my bedroom effects my ability to know right from wrong or my ability to do good things for people? if I have one night of fun and have sex with a guy that i just met and then the very next morning and for two full days after that do volunteer work with an organization to help repaint and repair a persons house, which act is more indicative of my moral character?


The fact that you would even consider having sex with a guy you had just met speaks volumes about your moral character. 

I'm not even talking about waiting for marriage, what you are describing is not only indicative of loose standards (and a woman who doesn't value herself as much as she ought), but it is dangerous.

Some women who go off on one-night stands don't come back.

----------


## Midgardian

> thats more manners than morals


So you don't believe manners are important?

----------


## Midgardian

> So are STD


STD's are living things who come in uninvited looking for a better life.

----------


## Midgardian

It is possible to prevent STD's by building a wall and making their source pay for it.

Don't sleep around.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> There are no dots to connect. Private property isn't the same as a government's claim to territory.
> 
> If you don't understand this simple concept, you may as well be a communist.


Umm you live in the USA, which belongs to the Americans, not the government.  Or did you miss that?  It was American people who have always fought for that nation.  Just because you won't hold the constitution as a weapon against the government, isn't my fault either.  

Learn reality for a change, Anarchist.  

I love how you will fight for no government, and not use the very tools to force the government to submit to the people as per the constitution.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> The fact that you would even consider having sex with a guy you had just met speaks volumes about your moral character. 
> 
> I'm not even talking about waiting for marriage, what you are describing is not only indicative of loose standards (and a woman who doesn't value herself as much as she ought), but it is dangerous.
> 
> Some women who go off on one-night stands don't come back.


Excellent, and if they do come back it could be with an unwanted child or some sexually transmitted disease.

But keep in mind for today's "modern woman" having sex with anyone, anytime is a holy sacrament, along with abortion

----------


## GreenEyedLady

She was throwing glass bottles.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-19-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> But keep in mind for today's "modern woman" having sex with anyone, anytime is a holy sacrament, along with abortion


I think that in feminist circles it is called "life planning."

They marry a man just to have a kid so that they can abort it.

Then they turn lesbian and find another carpetmuncher so as to get in touch with their inner "womyn".

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> She was throwing glass bottles.



Didn't you read her earlier explanation.  She was only throwing the bottle (which she just happened to find lurking in her backpack because they behemoth of a Trump supporter was trying to rape her and punch her in the face.  She was only protecting herself in advance.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Umm you live in the USA, which belongs to the Americans, not the government.  Or did you miss that?  It was American people who have always fought for that nation.  Just because you won't hold the constitution as a weapon against the government, isn't my fault either.  
> 
> Learn reality for a change, Anarchist.  
> 
> I love how you will fight for no government, and not use the very tools to force the government to submit to the people as per the constitution.


So, you don't understand the concept of private property and rather support the state's claim of territory. You exhibit the characteristics of a socialist.

You also don't understand the Constitution, which allows the US government unlimited authority. It's interesting to see people supporting a document of which they have little understanding. They just parrot what they're told without thinking for themselves.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> So, you don't understand the concept of private property and rather support the state's claim of territory. You exhibit the characteristics of a socialist.
> 
> You also don't understand the Constitution, which allows the US government unlimited authority. It's interesting to see people supporting a document of which they have little understanding. They just parrot what they're told without thinking for themselves.




LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

It just doesn't get any funnier than that.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-19-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> So, you don't understand the concept of private property and rather support the state's claim of territory. You exhibit the characteristics of a socialist.
> 
> You also don't understand the Constitution, which allows the US government unlimited authority. It's interesting to see people supporting a document of which they have little understanding. They just parrot what they're told without thinking for themselves.


Really?  That's interesting. 

Lemme know when you've calmed down from you temper tantrum, and are interested in actual dialog.  Name calling and stuff.  

I have better things to do than talk to a person who won't fight for something that's real, as opposed to a failed ideology, that has never worked in the history of human beings.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Really?  That's interesting. 
> 
> Lemme know when you've calmed down from you temper tantrum, and are interested in actual dialog.  Name calling and stuff.  
> 
> I have better things to do than talk to a person who won't fight for something that's real, as opposed to a failed ideology, that has never worked in the history of human beings.


Lol! Government is the most "failed ideology" in the history of human civilization.

You seem to enjoy collectivism, keep running with the herd.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Lol! Government is the most "failed ideology" in the history of human civilization.
> 
> You seem to enjoy collectivism, keep running with the herd.


 :Tap:

----------


## Don29palms

> 


You understand you're having a battle of wits with an unarmed person right?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017),Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You understand you're having a battle of wits with an unarmed person right?


No, not really, despite my not seeing eye to eye with Hoytmonger, I have come to respect some of the things he posts.  When you get past his anger and rage against the system.  He does post some very good information.  Which over the years has earned some of my respect.  Not that it matters to him.  Nor should it.  I still read what he posts.

----------

hoytmonger (04-19-2017),Retiredat50 (04-19-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> You understand you're having a battle of wits with an unarmed person right?


Lol! You're one to talk. I've never read a post of yours that's made even a slight contribution to a discussion.




> No, not really, despite my not seeing eye to eye with Hoytmonger, I have come to respect some of the things he posts.  When you get past his anger and rage against the system.  He does post some very good information.  Which over the years has earned some of my respect.  Not that it matters to him.  Nor should it.  I still read what he posts.


Thanks for reading my posts, but, I'm not angry, I'm passionate about individual liberties.

----------


## Midgardian

> You understand you're having a battle of wits with an unarmed person right?


Never engage in a battle of wits with a Sicilian when death is on the line.

----------


## Taylor

> I would believe the fact that you're a slut but I don't believe you have any idea what work is.


i was admitttedly slutty before i met my current boyfriend and I'm not ashamed of that fact since it doesn't change me either way. And actually i have volunteered to help repaint and fix up houses for people in need, and i also have a job

----------


## Taylor

> The picking up someone you just met and sleeping with him.  Did your boyfriend know about this?


it was an example of before I met my boyfriend

----------


## Rita Marley

> i was admitttedly slutty before i met my current boyfriend and I'm not ashamed of that fact since it doesn't change me either way. And actually i have volunteered to help repaint and fix up houses for people in need, and i also have a job


Whore with a heart of gold. Oldest story in the book.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> it was an example of before I met my boyfriend


The loose morals part still applies.  The second part of the post was just posted for the halibut.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Thanks for reading my posts, but, I'm not angry, I'm passionate about individual liberties.


So am I, which is why I am against any government who attempts to micro manage the people.  Their job is to do the will of the people.  It's why their career field is called, civil servant.  It is the people's responsibility to keep them on task, and keep them in their place.  The problem is when people forget their responsibilities.  Enter the media, and Democrat mis-information, about living in a democracy, when clearly it is a republic.  I support the idea of the republic since it's designed to keep the government away from infringing rights, or even individual liberties of the people.  Anarchy isn't the answer since historically it has always led to an oligarchy, and most times, one oligarchy to another.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> i was admitttedly slutty before i met my current boyfriend and I'm not ashamed of that fact since it doesn't change me either way. And actually i have volunteered to help repaint and fix up houses for people in need, and i also have a job


So, you still believe it would be ok to pick up some total stranger and have sex with him?

----------


## Taylor

> So, you still believe it would be ok to pick up some total stranger and have sex with him?


if i were single it would be a possibility. I'd be lying if i said absolutely not.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> So, you still believe it would be ok to pick up some total stranger and have sex with him?


I think this tactic was covered in a book, called "How to win friends, and influence people".   By Dale Carnegie, in 1936.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> So, you don't understand the concept of private property and rather support the state's claim of territory. You exhibit the characteristics of a socialist.
> 
> You also don't understand the Constitution, which allows the US government unlimited authority. It's interesting to see people supporting a document of which they have little understanding. They just parrot what they're told without thinking for themselves.


Human beings band together into groups or societies, not unlike herds or packs.  They ban together for mutual protection from outside threats.  Unlike herds banding together under the concept of safety in numbers, any one individual is more unlikely to get eaten the more members of the herd there may be humans band together to actually neutralize the threat.  Those groups, in order to work effectively, establish rules and laws for the more complex societies.  Those laws, established for mutual protection, are administered by governments.  There is no society, including packs of wolves, that operates without some sort of government, perhaps in the case of wolves, its the alpha male or in the case of Americans its the voting booth but no society can exist without devolving into chaos and destruction without some form of leadership and by extension, government.  

So, Hoytmonger, you can spout all you want about how we are just sheep for believing in government but you wouldn't last a week without it.

----------


## hoytmonger

> So am I, which is why I am against any government who attempts to micro manage the people.  Their job is to do the will of the people.  It's why their career field is called, civil servant.  It is the people's responsibility to keep them on task, and keep them in their place.  The problem is when people forget their responsibilities.  Enter the media, and Democrat mis-information, about living in a democracy, when clearly it is a republic.  I support the idea of the republic since it's designed to keep the government away from infringing rights, or even individual liberties of the people.  Anarchy isn't the answer since historically it has always led to an oligarchy, and most times, one oligarchy to another.


All government exists through stealing the wealth of those it rules... no exceptions. Theft is immoral, no?

The idea that the government works for the people is a myth, the people work for the government. Government began as slavery, and still is.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Human beings band together into groups or societies, not unlike herds or packs.  They ban together for mutual protection from outside threats.  Unlike herds banding together under the concept of safety in numbers, any one individual is more unlikely to get eaten the more members of the herd there may be humans band together to actually neutralize the threat.  Those groups, in order to work effectively, establish rules and laws for the more complex societies.  Those laws, established for mutual protection, are administered by governments.  There is no society, including packs of wolves, that operates without some sort of government, perhaps in the case of wolves, its the alpha male or in the case of Americans its the voting booth but no society can exist without devolving into chaos and destruction without some form of leadership and by extension, government.  
> 
> So, Hoytmonger, you can spout all you want about how we are just sheep for believing in government but you wouldn't last a week without it.


Speaking of parroting the things you've been told without thinking for yourself.

Your post is a prime example.

You have no clue as to the origins and evolution of the state and I wont waste my time trying to explain it.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> if i were single it would be a possibility. I'd be lying if i said absolutely not.


Well, I was going to go easier on you because I thought you had seen the error of your ways and were trying to change your life but I see that is not the case.  

I understand now why you are estranged from your parents.

One last question, would you consider it acceptable for either you or your boyfriend to pick up some random stranger and have sex with them at this point of being together?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I think this tactic was covered in a book, called "How to win friends, and influence people".   By Dale Carnegie, in 1936.


I've known sales women who thought that was a winning tactic!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Speaking of parroting the things you've been told without thinking for yourself.
> 
> Your post is a prime example.
> 
> You have no clue as to the origins and evolution of the state and I wont waste my time trying to explain it.


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 

You are a moron you know that.

----------


## Taylor

> Well, I was going to go easier on you because I thought you had seen the error of your ways and were trying to change your life but I see that is not the case.  
> 
> I understand now why you are estranged from your parents.
> 
> One last question, would you consider it acceptable for either you or your boyfriend to pick up some random stranger and have sex with them at this point of being together?


I'm not estranged from my parents anymore. i actually spent easter with my mom. And as for ur question, i wouldn't cheat on my boyfriend.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> All government exists through stealing the wealth of those it rules... no exceptions. Theft is immoral, no?
> 
> The idea that the government works for the people is a myth, the people work for the government. Government began as slavery, and still is.


No it's not a myth.  When the people enforce it.  In your country, you have not only the right to enforce it, but really an obligation, to yourself, to enforce the constitution.

Let me put this another way.  

Why can't the Dems for all the years they have tried, remove the 2nd Amendment?  

I'll tell you why, they can't without the leave of, you, the people.  

So that silly piece of paper does work.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

@Taylor
I know this is trite but its true.  Those who stand for nothing fall for anything and I think most of us here see you as standing for nothing.  If you are the future (and truthfully, I don't think you are since I don't think you will ever be in position of authority for anything) then I am glad I won't be around for another 20 years.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I'm not estranged from my parents anymore. i actually spent easter with my mom. And as for ur question, i wouldn't cheat on my boyfriend.


Why not?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> if i were single it would be a possibility. I'd be lying if i said absolutely not.


was it you or someone else that told us they were bisexual. I apologize if it was not you.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I've known sales women who thought that was a winning tactic!


You mean, all those times I sent those Avon ladies away... I...could have....


DAMN!

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-19-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> was it you or someone else that told us they were bisexual. I apologize if it was not you.


No, you're correct.

----------


## Taylor

> was it you or someone else that told us they were bisexual. I apologize if it was not you.


no it was me. i do consider myself to be bisexual.

----------


## Taylor

> Why not?


because if I'm in a relationship with someone I'm loyal to that person

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> no it was me. i do consider myself to be bisexual.



and the hole just gets deeper.

----------


## Taylor

> and the hole just gets deeper.


I've been upfront about that since i joined this place

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I've been upfront about that since i joined this place


No wonder you are such a flake.

You have no idea what or who you are.   You think you do, but you are not rooted in reality.

I should quit picking on you because you are operating at a disadvantage.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> No wonder you are such a flake.
> 
> You have no idea what or who you are.   You think you do, but you are not rooted in reality.
> 
> I should quit picking on you because you are operating at a disadvantage.


Yeah, I gotta say, it's not entirely Taylor's fault.  Her generation has been raised on instant gratification for most of their life.

----------


## Taylor

> No wonder you are such a flake.
> 
> You have no idea what or who you are.   You think you do, but you are not rooted in reality.
> 
> I should quit picking on you because you are operating at a disadvantage.


is there a reason ur going out of ur way to be a dick to me right now?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Yeah, I gotta say, it's not entirely Taylor's fault.  Her generation has been raised on instant gratification for most of their life.


In a way you are correct.  I heard the other day the lead in to a song has gotten much shorter in the last 20 years because today's kids can't wait around 10 or 15 seconds for the song to start.  They have no morals, no standards, no concept of right and wrong and that does come from their parents who were raised on "if it feels good, do it"

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> is there a reason ur going out of ur way to be a dick to me right now?


I am not being a dick, I am being honest and not pulling my punches.  Well, I am a little, I am not saying what I really think of you.

----------


## hoytmonger

> No it's not a myth.  When the people enforce it.  In your country, you have not only the right to enforce it, but really an obligation, to yourself, to enforce the constitution.
> 
> Let me put this another way.  
> 
> Why can't the Dems for all the years they have tried, remove the 2nd Amendment?  
> 
> I'll tell you why, they can't without the leave of, you, the people.  
> 
> So that silly piece of paper does work.


The second amendment (which "shall not be infringed") has been largely diluted, as have all the amendments that form the "Bill of Rights" (which was unanimously rejected by all the states at the Philadelphia Convention and was added two years after the Constitution was ratified). It's far more disturbing that the fourth amendment has been, for all practical purposes, eliminated.

The simple fact that the government exists through strong arm robbery is an indication that it isn't working for the people. The fact that the government can force it's civilians to go and kill and die for it's policies would be another.

How would civilians "enforce" the Constitution? Take the government to court? The courts belong to the government. It would take an outright revolution, which only reinforces the fact that the Constitution doesn't limit government nor does it protect individual liberties.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Private property has boundaries that are a natural right for the owner.
> 
> State boundaries are imaginary lines indicating an area ruled by a government. The government doesn't own the land and has no natural rights to it.


Private property boundaries are no different then State/Federal boundaries. ALL of them are just numbers on paper.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Your argument is illogical.
> 
> You lose!


ehhhhh, not illogical at all. It makes perfect sense. I think you and Tay are in cahoots.

----------


## Taylor

> I am not being a dick, I am being honest and not pulling my punches.  Well, I am a little, I am not saying what I really think of you.


well i obviously care so much about what people think of me

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> The second amendment (which "shall not be infringed") has been largely diluted, as have all the amendments that form the "Bill of Rights" (which was unanimously rejected by all the states at the Philadelphia Convention and was added two years after the Constitution was ratified). It's far more disturbing that the fourth amendment has been, for all practical purposes, eliminated.
> 
> The simple fact that the government exists through strong arm robbery is an indication that it isn't working for the people. The fact that the government can force it's civilians to go and kill and die for it's policies would be another.
> 
> How would civilians "enforce" the Constitution? Take the government to court? The courts belong to the government. It would take an outright revolution, which only reinforces the fact that the Constitution doesn't limit government nor does it protect individual liberties.


But it is your (the royal your) to enforce the constitution, as per the Immortal words of Benjamin Franklin 




> A Republic, if *you* can keep it.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> well i obviously care so much about what people think of me


And yet...



> is there a reason ur going out of ur way to be a dick to me right now?





> oh fuck off. you always have to make it personal with me.


Seems to me you care... Just saying....

----------


## Toefoot

Sorry Dr, not all can or will be like you. I was a whore from 18 until I hit 24 when I met my future wife. I enjoyed it, all types of women short, tall, older and in some cases did not care what they looked like because I was attracted to other traits to include strangers for one night stands and even married women.

Yes, I did grow up and created a foundation and have been married for 29 years now, no cheating and to this day I get women flirting with me. 

I can not say Tay is or will be a good person but what business is it of yours? Do not understand your line of questioning or concern with a person you have never met?






> No wonder you are such a flake.
> 
> You have no idea what or who you are.   You think you do, but you are not rooted in reality.
> 
> I should quit picking on you because you are operating at a disadvantage.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

This would only be a two three page thread under normal circumstances. However, there is one, perhaps two people here who with their thinking and logic, have made this a marathon thread. 

That is okay. I like the fact that we can delve deep into the liberal mind(s).

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> well i obviously care so much about what people think of me


I don't think you care much about anybody, including yourself.

----------


## hoytmonger

> But it is your (the royal your) to enforce the constitution, as per the Immortal words of Benjamin Franklin


Why would anyone want to enforce a document that allows the government unlimited authority? The government makes the law, enforces the law and adjudicates the law. The current US government is a product of the US Constitution. 

Trump just recently bombed a sovereign foreign country without the consent of Congress, which is illegal according to the Constitution. Many of those sworn to uphold the Constitution haven't done so and rather support his unilateral decision. How would one "enforce" the Constitution in this case?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> This would only be a two three page thread under normal circumstances. However, there is one, perhaps two people here who with their thinking and logic, have made this a marathon thread. 
> 
> That is okay. I like the fact that we can delve deep into the liberal mind(s).


Is there one?

Actually, its interesting that the original premise of the thread hasn't been touched on in maybe 100 post!!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> sorry dr, not all can or will be like you. I was a whore from 18 until i hit 24 when i met my future wife. I enjoyed it, all types of women short, tall, older and in some cases did not care what they looked like because i was attracted to other traits to include strangers for one night stands and even married women.
> 
> Yes, i did grow up and created a foundation and have been married for 29 years now, no cheating and to this day i get women flirting with me. 
> 
> I can not say tay is or will be a good person but what business is it of yours? Do not understand your line of questioning or concern with a person you have never met?


dilligaf

----------

Don29palms (04-19-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Why would anyone want to enforce a document that allows the government unlimited authority? The government makes the law, enforces the law and adjudicates the law. The current US government is a product of the US Constitution. 
> 
> Trump just recently bombed a sovereign foreign country without the consent of Congress, which is illegal according to the Constitution. Many of those sworn to uphold the Constitution haven't done so and rather support his unilateral decision. How would one "enforce" the Constitution in this case?


Was a war started?

----------


## Midgardian

> Whore with a heart of gold. Oldest story in the book.


Robert Ludlum's book T_he Road to Gandolfo h_as a character who was a prostitute and becomes a nun.

----------


## Midgardian

> You mean, all those times I sent those Avon ladies away... I...could have....
> 
> DAMN!


Just don't be like the serial killer who had sex with the encyclopedia saleswoman _after_ she was dead.

He saved her foot and threw the rest of her into a river.

----------


## Toefoot

> dilligaf


Yup, You ask personal questions and she replied honestly, don't get so butt hurt and then insult her in return. I do not approve of the bisexual lifestyle but then again I do not run around asking strangers questions on private matters. She made it clear when she joined here that she was bisexual, my beef with her then was she wasn't going to school at the time.

Kids will not grow up if we beat them down at every corner, well she is not a kid and some hard choices are soon to come. Some learn, some do not.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Was a war started?


Someone should tell him the Constitution does not say a President cannot attack another nation.  It says only Congress can declare war.  Would it have been unconstitutional for FDR to order troops to defend Pearl Harbor?

----------


## Midgardian

> no it was me. i do consider myself to be bisexual.


I will pray for you.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Ignoring all the spin, the deflections and diversions, here's the whole thing as it should be reported:

*Filthy Antifa Whore Lies*






 We’ve all seen the pictures. That horrible, fascist white guy beating on that poor, defenseless protester. Right?


 Well, hold onto your hat. This blogger really tears into her and provides the backstory the LSM isn’t giving you.


_Normally, I wouldn’t call someone a Filthy Antifa Whore (FAW). However, since Moldylocks, who was shown getting punched out at this weekend’s Berkeley protests by some dude everyone claims is a fascist/racist/neo-nazi/somethingorother, is a nasty, unwashed, slovenly sow, and since she did, in fact, demonstrate riot, throw bottles, and assault people at a rally for a President whom she apparently does not like, and since there are photos of said skank on the Internet baring her unshaven, unwashed, beaver and sprocket, that probably reek of week-old garbage and decaying pork, wide for the world – and presumably her parents – to see, I think FAW is appropriate._


 Think he’s a bit on the angry side?






 She’s attacking him.






 And he’s supposed to stand there and take it?






 What’s that in her hand? A bottle? Think that’d do a bit of damage to someone? She doesn’t seem to give a damn.


 The rest of this factual rant is @ https://thelibertyzone.us/2017/04/18...fa-whore-lies/

----------

usfan (04-19-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

The left doesn't care.  As long as they can spin this as Trump supporters attacking some poor defenseless little slip of a girl the truth doesn't matter.  She could now come out and admit she attacked her "attacker" and actually meant to kill him if possible and the left would continue to portray her as an innocent victim who was forced by the use of cattle prods and a scrub brush to make that statement.

----------

usfan (04-19-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Sorry Dr, not all can or will be like you. I was a whore from 18 until I hit 24 when I met my future wife. I enjoyed it, all types of women short, tall, older and in some cases did not care what they looked like because I was attracted to other traits to include strangers for one night stands and even married women.
> 
> Yes, I did grow up and created a foundation and have been married for 29 years now, no cheating and to this day I get women flirting with me. 
> 
> I can not say Tay is or will be a good person but what business is it of yours? Do not understand your line of questioning or concern with a person you have never met?


Let's fuck some whores!

----------


## Roadmaster

You know those gloves she is wearing has metal in them near the knuckle. Don't be fooled these girls want to hurt someone.

----------

Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> You know those gloves she is wearing has metal in them near the knuckle. Don't be fooled these girls want to hurt someone.


"Hurt me baby, make me write bad checks!" 

- Rick Dees

----------


## Rita Marley

The guy gets up after being gang stomped and he's all bloody and broken, blood streaming down his face, and everyone runs to the poor girl who doesn't have a mark on her. haha.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Was a war started?


That's irrelevant. Trump's actions were illegal, he unilaterally attacked a sovereign foreign nation that was not attacking nor posed an imminent threat to the US.




> Someone should tell him the Constitution does not say a President cannot attack another nation.  It says only Congress can declare war.  Would it have been unconstitutional for FDR to order troops to defend Pearl Harbor?


You should read Article 1, Section 8 and Article 2, Section 2.

----------


## Midgardian

> You should read Article 1, Section 8 and Article 2, Section 2.


Doc has as far as I can tell. 

If you see something there that we haven't, by all means share it with us.

Meanwhile, I suggest that you read Article II, Section 2 (the very first sentence).

----------


## hoytmonger

> Doc has as far as I can tell. 
> 
> If you see something there that we haven't, by all means share it with us.
> 
> Meanwhile, I suggest that you read Article II, Section 2 (the very first sentence).



Exactly my point...

"The President shall be commander in chief of the Army and Navy of the  United States, and of the militia of the several states, *when called  into the actual service of the United States;"


*Now, only Congress can declare war, as stated in Article 1, Section 8, so the military hasn't been called into the actual service of the US, has it?

Trump committed an at of war, without Congress declaring war or calling the military into actual service to the US. Trump is a war criminal.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Exactly my point...
> 
> "The President shall be commander in chief of the Army and Navy of the  United States, and of the militia of the several states, *when called  into the actual service of the United States;"
> 
> 
> *Now, only Congress can declare war, as stated in Article 1, Section 8, so the military hasn't been called into the actual service of the US, has it?
> 
> Trump committed an at of war, without Congress declaring war or calling the military into actual service to the US. Trump is a war criminal.


Obama droned people all over the ME, and sent US boots on the ground into Iraq, Yemen, and Syria. No war declared.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Obama droned people all over the ME, and sent US boots on the ground into Iraq, Yemen, and Syria. No war declared.


Obama at least tried to get the approval of Congress to attack Syria in 2013... after the last false flag chemical attack..., and they refused, so he didn't attack (but then ISIS suddenly appeared on the scene in force, coincidence?). In Iraq and Yemen, while I oppose US involvement in all these countries, the governments of these countries gave permission. Sending troops into Syria is an invasion and an act of war, which would make Obama a war criminal as well.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> That's irrelevant. Trump's actions were illegal, he unilaterally attacked a sovereign foreign nation that was not attacking nor posed an imminent threat to the US.
> 
> You should read Article 1, Section 8 and Article 2, Section 2.





> The Congress shall have power to lay and collect taxes, duties, imposts and excises, to pay the debts and provide for the common defense and general welfare of the United States; but all duties, imposts and excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;
> ....
> To declare war, grant letters of marque and reprisal, and make rules concerning captures on land and water;
> Article II | Constitution | US Law | LII / Legal Information Institute


So, I am a little fuzzy here.  There's a word that missing that would support your claim, however, it's not there.  So I will insert it here...



> The Congress shall have *exclusive* power to lay and collect taxes, duties, imposts and excises, to pay the debts and provide for the common defense and general welfare of the United States; but all duties, imposts and excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;
> ....
> To declare war, grant letters of marque and reprisal, and make rules concerning captures on land and water;


Are you maybe confused by Article 50 U.S. Code § 1541 a.k.a. the War Powers Resolution?

Seems to be this game was played before in Regan's presidency.




> 1981: President Reagan deployed a number of U.S. military advisors to El Salvador but submitted no report to Congress. Members of Congress filed a federal lawsuit in an attempt to force compliance with the Resolution, but the U.S. District Court hearing the suit declined to become involved in what the judge saw as a political question, namely whether U.S. forces were indeed involved in hostilities.
> War Powers  | Law Library of Congress | Library of Congress


No matter what you think, or have heard about Trump.  He's gonna have lawyers look at something first, before putting his neck out to the chopping block.  That's just good business.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017),Sled Dog (04-19-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Obama at least tried to get the approval of Congress to attack Syria in 2013... after the last false flag chemical attack..., and they refused, so he didn't attack (but then ISIS suddenly appeared on the scene in force, coincidence?). In Iraq and Yemen, while I oppose US involvement in all these countries, the governments of these countries gave permission. Sending troops into Syria is an invasion and an act of war, which would make Obama a war criminal as well.


They call them conflicts, and the soldiers are non-combatant advisors. Drones are unmanned remote projectiles.

----------


## Midgardian

> Trump is a war criminal.


You don't even know what that means.

----------


## Sled Dog

> you people are blind. she reached for his throat as a defense. his arm was already going forward towards her face when she was reaching up. its in fucking slow motion a few pages back.



Rodents are the most ignorant animals on the planet.

We ain't blind.

We've been in fights before.  Many of us have been trained.

Sticking your arms out is not a "defensive" maneuver and it's completely violates instinctive reflexive patterns.

IF the porno-broad thought itwas "being attacked", it would have used it's arms to cover those parts of it's body it felt were most vulnerable.  face, head and neck, possibly the body.

THRUSTING it's arms out was an ATTACK.

----------

ELOrocks17 (04-19-2017),FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> when i watch the video of her being punched her hands went up towards him as he was already going forward with the punch. she was defending herself.


So ignorant.

I see you're not hiding behind your kitty any more.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-19-2017),Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> So, I am a little fuzzy here.  There's a word that missing that would support your claim, however, it's not there.  So I will insert it here...
> 
> 
> Are you maybe confused by Article 50 U.S. Code § 1541 a.k.a. the War Powers Resolution?
> 
> Seems to be this game was played before in Regan's presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what you think, or have heard about Trump.  He's gonna have lawyers look at something first, before putting his neck out to the chopping block.  That's just good business.


Trump didn't even get an intelligence report before he attacked, as is evidenced by Dr. Theodore Postol's analysis...

http://www.washingtonsblog.com/wp-co...Optimized_.pdf

It wasn't too difficult to see the photos of the alleged chemical attack were phony. The above analysis proves it.

----------


## Sled Dog

> oh fuck off. you always have to make it personal with me.


Some people can dish it out, but damn if they ain't hysterical on the flip-flop.

----------


## hoytmonger

> They call them conflicts, and the soldiers are non-combatant advisors. Drones are unmanned remote projectiles.


Call it what you want, it's an act of war, it's illegal under both national and international law.

----------


## Sled Dog

> because she's not a ninja and it's not a movie. she did what she could to react to the punch



No, porno-whore did not react defensively.    It made itself wide open to a simple punch and push, by sticking it's arms out aggressively.

----------


## hoytmonger

> You don't even know what that means.


Okay.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Trump didn't even get an intelligence report before he attacked, as is evidenced by Dr. Theodore Postol's analysis...
> 
> http://www.washingtonsblog.com/wp-co...Optimized_.pdf
> 
> It wasn't too difficult to see the photos of the alleged chemical attack were phony. The above analysis proves it.


The link doesn't work...

----------


## Sled Dog

> None of that matters


Buy a dictionary.

Look up the word "intent".

How much money was wasted on your education, K-12 and college?

----------


## hoytmonger

> The link doesn't work...


It works fine for me. I'd post the whole thing but it's 13 pages long.

Try this... MIT Scientist FURTHER Debunks False Flag:   | Zero Hedge

----------


## memesofine

SNIP: SOME STRONG LANGUAGE IN VIDEO
*Published on Apr 18, 2017*
The Young Turks ONCE AGAIN show us how terrible they are at analyzing ANYTHING, this time being the Berkeley riot and the punching of the Antifa girl ( known popularly now as "Moldylocks" ), and how they seem to shield anyone they perceive to be left wing from the same criticisms they give right wingers for doing very similar things.

Watch as the Young Turks battle their own inconsistency and lack of research, as they desperately try and convince their viewers that the evil right wingers hold the blame for everything.

----------


## Sled Dog

> it's impossible and inmoral to deport millions of people who are living peacefully in this country and contributing to its success and for their family's success.


It's not impossible.

It's a simple logistics problem.

It's not immoral to enforce our laws, protect our citizens and OUR children and punish criminals.

You REALLY need that dictionary, child.

----------

memesofine (04-19-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> It's not impossible.
> 
>  It's a simple logistics problem.
> 
>  It's not immoral to enforce our laws, protect our citizens and OUR children and punish criminals.
> 
>  You REALLY need that dictionary, child.


Its simple to be a liberal, You NEVER have to take a hard stand on anything. these people would give our country away to try and make themselves look like they are the so compassionate. but then look how they treat anyone who isn't from their "CULT"

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> its not an extension of my house


The analogy is perfectly apt.

You just can't be honest about it.




> and they came here for a better life


Who gives a flying fuck about that?  THEIR desires don't mean shit.  WE have laws.  OUR process for changing the laws are set in stone.   It's up to CONGRESS to change the laws, with the signature of the president or a veto override.

What about the AMERICANS who are being denied a "better life" because these fuckwad invader disease ridden ALIENS have INVADED the country in violation of those laws?

Explain why the fucking Invaders have more rights than the citizens who inherited this country and worked to improve it?

The correct answer is that you can't explain that because they do not have the right to steal our heritage.

And YOU don't have the right to give it away.  You can reject it, by leaving, but it isn't yours to surrender to the enemy.





> and the vast majority are good people and are trying to do the best they can. it doesn't bother me.


ONE HUNDRED PERCENT OF THEM are criminals with no respect for US law.

Who wants shit like that for neighbors?

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-19-2017),memesofine (04-20-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-20-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> It works fine for me. I'd post the whole thing but it's 13 pages long.
> 
> Try this... MIT Scientist FURTHER Debunks False Flag:   | Zero Hedge


Much better, thanks.

----------


## Iron

This is what happens when Taylors get indoctrinated by liberal and feminist dogma. They think they are as tough as men, jump in the front lines to "scalp some nazis" and end up getting annihilated by Marines in button up shirts.

If you are 98 pounds, you probably shouldnt get into brawls.

----------

ELOrocks17 (04-19-2017),memesofine (04-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Since when is enforcing the law immoral?  They are the immoral ones for being criminals to begin with. It's not impossible to deport 11 million criminals.



Let's see....

...first, deport everyone caught.

Then fine the piss out of employers of Invaders.

Pay rewards to people who turn Invaders in to ICE.

End the judicial review process.  No person in the country illegally has the right to be here, the only question to be answered is if the person is entered lawfully or not.  The penalty for unlawful entry is deportation.  So deport.

Pay rewards to neighbors who turn neighbor, but Invader, renters and home-owners, in to ICE.   If home owners, their land is seized to finance the Restoration.  Tough shit if the animals spawned while in the US illegally, total forfeiture of land and property is the fine to be paid.

Hospitals MUST turn in patients who are illegals, or the hospital administrators and staff will be fined, personally, for violating federal immigration law and harboring fugitives.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-19-2017),Don29palms (04-19-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-20-2017),memesofine (04-20-2017),Midgardian (04-19-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> if I got to know them and we agreed to let them stay with us then ok it would be a possibility but ur trying to create a hypothetical that isn't realistic. As for them being criminals that's bullshit. Most people that come here across the border do it either out f desperation or for the possibility of a better life. ur privilege and the privilege of millions of others here along with what we take for granted everyday we don't undertake the struggles that many of these immigrants are facing and the life and death decisions that go into that effort. I applaud the efforts of many of them to try for a better life.


Yeah, moose limbs who rape do so out of desperation, but then I guess it can't be their fault so they're not criminals.

You say the STUPIDEST things.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-19-2017),memesofine (04-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> there's nothing immortal about crossing an imaginary line to try and make a better life for ur family


Its not an imaginary line.

It's a real line that isn't always visible.

You're repeating shit that's already been refuted, the sure mark of the loser.

----------

memesofine (04-20-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Let's see....
> 
> ...first, deport everyone caught.
> 
> Then fine the piss out of employers of Invaders.
> 
> Pay rewards to people who turn Invaders in to ICE.
> 
> End the judicial review process.  No person in the country illegally has the right to be here, the only question to be answered is if the person is entered lawfully or not.  The penalty for unlawful entry is deportation.  So deport.
> ...


Deport them and let them pursue their cases from their home countries. Let them pay years of attorney's fees as their cases slowly wind through the court system.

----------

Iron (04-19-2017),memesofine (04-20-2017)

----------


## Iron

> Its not an imaginary line.
> 
> It's a real line that isn't always visible.
> 
> You're repeating shit that's already been refuted, the sure mark of the loser.


That imaginary line should be a lot further south considering we beat their ass in a war to establish that border. Hell, sure seems like a lot of Mexicans wish we would have just kept the entire thing instead of giving them back what we did.

Democrats are people who dont know what they are talking about.

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> most people who are desperate will risk a misdemeanor to hopefully have a better life. I don't blame them for trying.


I blame YOU for what happened to Katie Steinle.

----------


## Iron

> Deport them and let them pursue their cases from their home countries. Let them pay years of attorney's fees as their cases slowly wind through the court system.


No shit...we are saddled with the cost of court and attorney fees, food, housing, healthcare, education for their brats, and whatever the hell else...to non citizens who came here illegally.

Stupidity only a liberal could love.

----------

memesofine (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-19-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> No shit...we are saddled with the cost of court and attorney fees, food, housing, healthcare, education for their brats, and whatever the hell else...to non citizens who came here illegally.
> 
> Stupidity only a liberal could love.


It's a tactic they use to overwhelm the court system. In the meantime, they get to stay in the US. As you say, with free legal assistance and other benefits.

So deport them and then let them sort it all out.

----------


## Sled Dog

> do you say that to calypso Jones??? she uses the same language 
> 
> the gender stereotype that women aren't supposed to use the same words as men because we are expected to be all pretty and virtuous both in appearance and voice is stupid.


Kinda like the gender stereotype that men shouldn't hit someone who's trying to punch them in the throat, just because the bitch is female.

THERE'S a "stupid" argument.

----------

ELOrocks17 (04-19-2017),Retiredat50 (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-19-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> what's more important to you? ur family or ur citizenship?


MY family is a MILLION times more important than the happiness of ALL the invaders.

Ship them out, or kill them, they're not wanted here and they're a danger to my children.

----------


## Rutabaga



----------


## Sled Dog

> Wow.
> 
> You don't see your status as a U.S. citizen as being important.
> 
> That is a mind blowing statement.


No, it's just a confession of what we already know about her and about them.

----------

Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> no it was me. i do consider myself to be bisexual.



that's fine..i consider myself to be a 20 year old 6 ft las vegas show girl.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-19-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

The thing is...this wasn't a one time deal, it will happen again. It's not a game, and if those girls keep putting themselves out front they'll look back fondly on the days when a punch in the nose was all they got.

----------


## Sled Dog

> do you think what i do in my bedroom effects my ability to know right from wrong


Yes.

If you're into bondage or bestiality or prefer to munch carpets, or any other such crap, it's indicative of a serious mental illness that needs to be treated and no, if you're suffering in that manner your ability to know right from wrong is clearly impaired.

Duh.




> or my ability to do good things for people?


You mean like protecting your fellow citizens, say....someone like Katie Steinle....from harm by the simple act of supporting national sovereignty and supporting those who defend our borders?

You're against that, so you're ability to do good things is clearly limited to your own selfish view that what belongs to others is yours to give away as you please, even their property, their safety, their lives and their happiness.




> if I have one night of fun and have sex with a guy that i just met and then the very next morning and for two full days after that do volunteer work with an organization to help repaint and repair a persons house, which act is more indicative of my moral character?


The sluttishness.

You asked.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The thing is...this wasn't a one time deal, it will happen again. It's not a game, and if those girls keep putting themselves out front they'll look back fondly on the days when a punch in the nose was all they got.


Towards the end of the US Civil War, when the South had already lost but were too stubborn to admit it, the Rebels drafted young boys to carry guns and stand in ranks to shoot the Yanks.

By this point in the war the patriotic foolishness of the raw recruit had been long replaced by the seriousness of the battle hardened veterans.

The boys were pointing muskets at them, the veterans shot the boys.   

If the fascists really want to put women on their front lines, the veterans on the other side are going to take getting attacked by them for only so long, and then the inadequacy of skinny porno-sluts in melee fighting is going to be demonstrated over and over and over... and every time one of those stupid cunts gets knocked out, it will be their own fault.

----------

Don29palms (04-19-2017),Iron (04-19-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> 


I just have to watch that over and over. I can't tell you how much I enjoy it.   LOLOLOLOL

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-19-2017),memesofine (04-20-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I also enjoy this.

----------


## Sled Dog

> well ok then
> 
> FYI sex is natural


Not all of it.

Ask any fag.

----------

Rita Marley (04-20-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

Some black block are swinging bicycle locks on chains and using credit card razor blades.

It's a war.  Start acting like it.

----------

Rita Marley (04-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> STD's are living things who come in uninvited looking for a better life.


And penicillin is the law.

----------


## Rutabaga

bi-sexual=gay that wont admit it.
gay=gay
lesbian=lesbian
transsexual=see bi-sexual

----------

Don29palms (04-19-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> All government exists through stealing the wealth of those it rules... no exceptions. Theft is immoral, no?
> 
> The idea that the government works for the people is a myth, the people work for the government. Government began as slavery, and still is.



All governments are started to limit the theft of property and the loss of lives that inevitably happens when there is no government.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-20-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> The thing is...this wasn't a one time deal, it will happen again. It's not a game, and if those girls keep putting themselves out front they'll look back fondly on the days when a punch in the nose was all they got.



I'm thinking a couple punches in the nose might improve the looks of some of these gals.   

They have been watching too many movies with bad ass fighting women...they'll find out how fictional that is. The hard way.

----------

Rita Marley (04-20-2017)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> it's impossible and inmoral to deport millions of people who are living peacefully in this country and contributing to its success and for their family's success.


 No it's not. They are criminals. What is it about that do you not understand?

----------

memesofine (04-20-2017),Midgardian (04-19-2017)

----------


## Iron

> Some black block are swinging bicycle locks on chains and using credit card razor blades.
> 
> It's a war.  Start acting like it.


I prefer 36'' hickory axe handles.

----------


## Sled Dog

> because if I'm in a relationship with someone I'm loyal to that person


But...you ARE in a relationship with every other citizen of the United States, and you're betraying them.

Remember Katie Steinle?

Her death is your fault for being a traitor.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> No it's not. They are criminals. What is it about that do you not understand?


I just don't get the lefts' concern for illegals when there are plenty of actual American citizens in this country that need their consideration.

----------

memesofine (04-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> and the hole just gets deeper.


I do wish you hadn't said that...

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I am not being a dick, I am being honest and not pulling my punches.  Well, I am a little, I am not saying what I really think of you.



The Millenials were raised on lies and participation trophies.

Honesty is a form of hate and you're violating her safe space.

You owe her a puppy.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> do you think what i do in my bedroom effects my ability to know right from wrong or my ability to do good things for people? if I have one night of fun and have sex with a guy that i just met and then the very next morning and for two full days after that do volunteer work with an organization to help repaint and repair a persons house, which act is more indicative of my moral character?


I think your inability to know right from wrong affects what you do in the bedroom...and do you think getting out and repairing someones' house absolves you of that sense of wrong doing and guilt?

----------


## Sled Dog

> well i obviously care so much about what people think of me


You do change your avatar at my request....

----------


## Sled Dog

> Why would anyone want to enforce a document that allows the government unlimited authority??



We don't.

We support the Constitution, which does not do what you falsely claim.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> well i obviously care so much about what people think of me


  well then why do you come here to tell us all about yourself? 


and just out of curiosity?  how many liasons with the same sex do you have under your belt so to speak?   LOL

  I think it is easy to call yourself something but never engage in the practice.   which is what I suspect.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> The Millenials were raised on lies and participation trophies.
> 
> Honesty is a form of hate and you're violating her safe space.
> 
> *You owe her a puppy.*


no worries..she'll steal her own.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> That's irrelevant. Trump's actions were illegal, he unilaterally attacked a sovereign foreign nation that was not attacking nor posed an imminent threat to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> You should read Article 1, Section 8 and Article 2, Section 2.



You should read the War Powers act and start some other thread to whine on.  This thread isn't about that.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> You should read the War Powers act and start some other thread to whine on.  This thread isn't about that.


He doesn't understand english

----------


## Sled Dog

> I prefer 36'' hickory axe handles.


I would prefer an assegai if guns aren't available.

Or is that cultural appropriation?

Cuz if it is, I'm going to demand that all those negroes wear loin cloths and mud.

----------


## Midgardian

> So ignora I see you're not hiding behind your kitty any more.


I'd post a video, but I promised myself that I would at least _try_ to make an effort at keeping it rated G tonight.

----------


## Midgardian

> Call it what you want, it's an act of war, it's illegal under both national and international law.


Since when did anarchists care about law - national or otherwise?

----------


## hoytmonger

> Since when did anarchists care about law - national or otherwise?


The two are not mutually exclusive.

----------


## Midgardian

> that's fine..i consider myself to be a 20 year old 6 ft las vegas show girl.


I consider myself to be African American since all the lefties tell us that "Mitochondrial Eve" came from Africa. 

I demand my reparations!

----------


## Midgardian

> The two are not mutually exclusive.


Two what?

National and international law?

----------


## Midgardian

> I just have to watch that over and over. I can't tell you how much I enjoy it.   LOLOLOLOL


I enjoyed watching blacks who were disrupting Trump rallies be physically escorted from the premises by white males.

----------


## Midgardian

> No it's not. They are criminals. What is it about that do you not understand?


Well, the Jews were criminals too when they came to and stole Palestine uninvited.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Well, the Jews were criminals too when they came to and stole Palestine uninvited.


 Take it to another thread Midg.

----------


## ELOrocks17

So does anyone know how much money this scamming whore managed to get out of people by lying to them? Last I checked, she was asking for $45, 000

----------


## Don29palms

> Well, the Jews were criminals too when they came to and stole Palestine uninvited.


Who cares? Palestinians are devil worshipping terrorists that follow the teachings of a false prophet.

----------


## Midgardian

> Who cares? Palestinians are devil worshipping terrorists that follow the teachings of a false prophet.


So Christian Palestinians worship the devil and follow a false prophet?

Does that apply to all Christians or just those who happen to live in a certain area?

----------


## Taylor

> No it's not. They are criminals. What is it about that do you not understand?


i just dont agree. what about that do you not understand?

----------


## Taylor

> But...you ARE in a relationship with every other citizen of the United States, and you're betraying them.
> 
> Remember Katie Steinle?
> 
> Her death is your fault for being a traitor.


bullshit

----------


## Taylor

> I think your inability to know right from wrong affects what you do in the bedroom...and do you think getting out and repairing someones' house absolves you of that sense of wrong doing and guilt?


i dont think the two are related and i dont feel guilty or a sense of wrong doing for either.

----------


## Taylor

> well then why do you come here to tell us all about yourself? 
> 
> 
> and just out of curiosity?  how many liasons with the same sex do you have under your belt so to speak?   LOL
> 
>   I think it is easy to call yourself something but never engage in the practice.   which is what I suspect.


its none of ur business really but I've had one serious same sex relationship that lasted about a year. we broke up and got back together again a couple of times after that before we decided to stay friends and then i met my current boyfriend.

----------


## Taylor

> no worries..she'll steal her own.


I'm good i like my cats

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I just have to watch that over and over. I can't tell you how much I enjoy it.   LOLOLOLOL


That ought to be put on a continuous loop.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I also enjoy this.


But this one just makes me angry as hell.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I just don't get the lefts' concern for illegals when there are plenty of actual American citizens in this country that need their consideration.


Exactly, to the core. My wife says, "why did Obomo send Iran $250 billion when there are starving children and old people eating dog food here?"

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The two are not mutually exclusive.


Nice end around  . . .

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I enjoyed watching blacks who were disrupting Trump rallies be physically escorted from the premises by white males.


Ahhh, link(s) please!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

[QUOTE=Midgardian;1401949]I enjoyed watching blacks who were disrupting Trump rallies be physically escorted from the premises by white males.[/QUOTE


Duplicate

----------


## Sled Dog

> The two are not mutually exclusive.


Yes, they are.

You need to learn what the word "anarchy" means.

----------


## Sled Dog

> i just dont agree. what about that do you not understand?



So you're wrong.

Why would you not understand that we understand you completely?

----------


## Trinnity

All I have to say is this. That girl...these people who consider themselves revolutionaries need to realize that revolution is bloody. You go looking for trouble, you'll find it.

----------

Midgardian (04-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-20-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Who cares? Palestinians are devil worshipping terrorists that follow the teachings of a false prophet.


Not to mention the fact that they're a bunch of sand ******s who where already there. There nerve of those Satan worshipers!

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> All I have to say is this. That girl...these people who consider themselves revolutionaries need to realize that revolution is bloody. You go looking for trouble, you'll find it.


This country was begat by revolutionaries. Its in our DNA to revolt.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Notice the bottle in her hand. Probably had a backpack full of them. 
She didn't deserve what she got. 

She deserved *much worse!!!
*This woman had a premeditated desire to physically harm those with whom she disagreed.  
I hope he broke her nose and gave her a concussion. 

Anyone got her name ?
They seem to know everything about the Ex-marine.

----------

Rita Marley (04-20-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Notice the bottle in her hand. Probably had a backpack full of them. 
> She didn't deserve what she got. 
> 
> She deserved *much worse!!!
> *This woman had a premeditated desire to physically harm those with whom she disagreed.  
> I hope he broke her nose and gave her a concussion. 
> 
> Anyone got her name ?
> They seem to know everything about the Ex-marine.


This wasn't the National Guard, sent out by Big Brother to gun down 4 dead in Ohio. This was their neighbors going out and delivering a well-deserved beatdown.

----------

usfan (04-20-2017)

----------


## Sheldonna

> This country was begat by revolutionaries. Its in our DNA to revolt.


Yes.... but....  her side (the real fascists) are attempting to stifle the free speech of others.... ie Trump supporters.  Not a good idea when you're dealing with millions of pissed off, FTFU Americans (after eight years of an Obamanation)..... who merely want the right to express THEIR side and stance in public.

----------

Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> i just dont agree. what about that do you not understand?


 You can say you don't agree but then you are not the law.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-20-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> Notice the bottle in her hand. Probably had a backpack full of them. 
> She didn't deserve what she got. 
> 
> She deserved *much worse!!!
> *This woman had a premeditated desire to physically harm those with whom she disagreed.  
> I hope he broke her nose and gave her a concussion. 
> 
> Anyone got her name ?
> They seem to know everything about the Ex-marine.


Her name is moldylocks or Venus Rosales

----------



----------


## Don29palms

> Not to mention the fact that they're a bunch of sand ******s who where already there. There nerve of those Satan worshipers!


Eliminating Palestinians is akin to exterminating cock roaches.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Her name is moldylocks or Venus Rosales


uggh..just looking at that filthy bitch, i can tell she probably smells like shit.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Eliminating Palestinians is akin to exterminating cock roaches.


Would I call the same exterminator to rid my city of mooslums?

----------


## Midgardian

> Eliminating Palestinians is akin to exterminating cock roaches.


Elimination and extermination?

Interesting that you should use such terms on Hitler's birthday.

----------


## Midgardian

> Would I call the same exterminator to rid my city of mooslums?


Instead of roach motels (which entice the pests), you repel the Muslims with lots of bacon, ham, and barbecue.

----------


## Midgardian

> i just dont agree. what about that do you not understand?


You don't agree that they are criminals or you don't agree with the law?

If the first, it doesn't matter whether you agree or not - the law says they are criminals.

If the second, what are you doing to convince your Congress critter to change the immigration laws?

Do you know the name of your Congress critter?

I know mine - they have a name from south of the border.

----------


## Midgardian

> bullshit


You have come to the light and now oppose illegal immigration?

----------


## Midgardian

> All I have to say is this. That girl...these people who consider themselves revolutionaries need to realize that revolution is bloody. You go looking for trouble, you'll find it.


These snowflakes don't get revolution or civil disobedience.

I'm not a big MLK fan - I think that he was a communist agent provocateur - but when him and the SCLC/SNCC went to protest, they knew that they would be arrested and they accepted that result.

I respect that, because that is what civil disobedience is about - taking consequences for unlawful actions in order to bring attention to perceived injustice and abuse.

These "anti-fas" can't abide by that because they are attacking a phantom.

They don't even know that they are the fascists and that their entire "fight" is pointless - because they haven't correctly identified the enemy.

They are working for the enemy.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## ELOrocks17

Why the hell do they call themselves "ant fascists" when their entire platform is based on fascism? That nasty antifa whore's own words show what a goddam hypocrite she is. A free speech rally in support of our President is considered a protest since she said she was there as a COUNTER PROTESTER. She said she was there because in her words "They want to take away our rights!" What the fuck is she talking about? What rights? She was there to make sure that their rights were taken away by not allowing them to speak or the right to peacfully assemble. And thats considered anti-fascist? FUCK OFF YOU NASTY SMELLING WHORE

----------

Madison (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

There are so many people nowadays that are throwing around "ist" titles without having any clue as to their meaning.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-20-2017),Madison (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Just found this on the net...



Whomever did this meme should be awarded!  That's awesome!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (04-20-2017),Retiredat50 (04-20-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Just found this on the net...
> 
> 
> 
> Whomever did this meme should be awarded!  That's awesome!



Awesome, Snowflake literally runs into fist, then claims to be sucker punched.  :Headbang:

----------

Madison (04-20-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50



----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-20-2017),FirstGenCanadian (04-20-2017),Madison (04-20-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> *if I got to know them* 
> 
> 
> and we agreed to let them stay with us then ok it would be a possibility



That's called vetting




> but ur trying to create a hypothetical that isn't realistic. As for them being criminals that's bullshit. Most people that come here across the border do it either out f desperation or for the possibility of a better life. ur privilege and the privilege of millions of others here along with what we take for granted everyday we don't undertake the struggles that many of these immigrants are facing and the life and death decisions that go into that effort. I applaud the efforts of many of them to try for a better life.


I want a better life in Mexico

I sneak across the border

Guess what the Mexican government does to me?


I want a better life in ANY other county than this one

I sneak across the borders.

What do any of those countries do to me?


Stop with the 'privilege' strawman.  

My ancestors *came here legally,* they faced their own discrimination, they *fought to defend this country.*

Can't say say either of those things about any of the criminal illegals.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> there's nothing *immortal* about crossing an imaginary line to try and make a better life for ur family


You're right.

there is nothing immortal.

But there is a line and it's called a border.

Anyone who crosses the border illegally is a criminal.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-20-2017),Madison (04-20-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> most people who are desperate will risk a misdemeanor to hopefully have a better life. I don't blame them for trying.



Why doesn't their country take care of them?

----------

Madison (04-20-2017)

----------


## hardwork

This is what passes for a post in here?

Duh 


> Awesome, Snowflake literally runs into fist, then claims to be sucker punched.


 duh.

----------


## NORAD

> i don't vet any immigrant legal or not so it doesn't matter. they live where they live and I live where I live


Unless they just move in your home one day without your permission.

----------

Madison (04-20-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> do you say that to calypso Jones??? she uses the same language 
> 
> the gender stereotype that women aren't supposed to use the same words as men because we are expected to be all pretty and virtuous both in appearance and voice is stupid.


This is too easy.


*You started* insulting members then told someone to FO .................

when you're reduced to that type of behavior it means you've lost the debate.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-20-2017),Madison (04-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-21-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> i don't plan on fighting any guys anytime soon


The female in the OP did.

----------

Madison (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

Sessions is thinking about getting congress to approve coming here illegal is a felony. Now they can't apply this to ones already here but can deter ones from doing so and that will pretty much wipe out all the lawyer cases on new ones.

----------

Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Please see Miranda Rights...  I am a bastard when it comes to previous statements.



> do you say that to calypso Jones??? she uses the same language the *gender stereotype* that women aren't supposed to use the same words as men because *we are expected to be all pretty and virtuous both in appearance and voice is stupid*.


You mean like these Gender stereotypes, that you spewed at us?




> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?





> What I've learned is that guy much bigger than her sucker punches her while being backed up by guys who are wearing Jesus saves shirts.





> Oh please based on what I see on that video is that she was not a danger to him and he came after her





> Nope. trump supporters are fucked up, fake christians are fucked up, and people defending this guy sucker punching a girl half his size are fucked up. How's that?





> he can say what he wants but there may be consequences especially if it's spreading hate. and I'd worry more about his violent tendencies than hers. he's already shown that he is violent enough to viciously attack someone half his size.





> no it doesn't. There will be far more people that will condem the guys violent actions over hers. He's a coward to me.





> so I guess like with rape how a guy isn't expected to control himself and so it's the girls fault if she's raped, a guy is too empty headed and macho to walk away and so they must embrace their inner caveman and punch a girl half their size to prove their masculinity





> right because she was actually going to scalp people



To where, I a male had to defend women equality from you!




> Either woman are equal to men, period.  Or they are a wallflower.  Pick one.





> It is apparent that Taylor promotes women are weaker than men. If she can't take it, don't dish it.  The woman deserves what ever she dishes out.  She knows that men are naturally stronger.  If she decides to challenge that, then she chose to learn that lesson the hard way.  Who are you to interject?

----------

Madison (04-20-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-21-2017),Sled Dog (04-20-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> STD's are living things who come in uninvited looking for a better life.


 STD's 

another form of illegal alien

----------

Midgardian (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-20-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Unless they just move in your home one day without your permission.


It's amazing when the truth(video) shows the antifa bitch with a glass bottle in her hand. 
What is wrong with these people? 
Even drunk people know you hold a bottle by the neck. 
Look closely. The woman has the bottle by the base.  @NORAD OMG

----------

Madison (04-20-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> STD's 
> 
> another form of illegal alien


They only infected you to seek a better life. Do not deport them.

----------

Midgardian (04-20-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

That girl wanted to cut  and scar someone, she is no victim. It's like a guy using brass knuckles knowing he has an advantage, she was using metal in her gloves and a bottle but was surprised someone hit her.

----------


## Madison

> It's amazing when the truth(video) shows the antifa bitch with a glass bottle in her hand. 
> What is wrong with these people? 
> Even drunk people know you hold a bottle by the neck. 
> Look closely. The woman has the bottle by the base.  @NORAD OMG


Poor cunt!
lol  cannonball.gif

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-20-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

look at how these people behave....the guy that punched the woman(moldylocks) that hit him first is in here....fast....there is a blonde...I can't tell if it is a guy or a very masculine woman who is punching hell out of someone. I hope the blonde is a trump supporter cause the guy on the ground didn't fare well from what I can see.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-20-2017),Rita Marley (04-20-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> look at how these people behave....the guy that punched the woman that hit him first is in here....fast....there is a blonde...I can't tell if it is a guy or a very masculine woman who is punching hell out of someone. I hope the blonde is a trump supporter cause the guy on the ground didn't fare well from what I can see.


I wonder if it's worse when you take a beatdown from some hulking trannie in a V-neck sweater.

----------


## NORAD

> The guy gets up after being gang stomped and he's all bloody and broken, blood streaming down his face, and everyone runs to the poor girl who doesn't have a mark on her. haha.


And she's crying???

----------

Rita Marley (04-20-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> So, I am a little fuzzy here.  There's a word that missing that would support your claim, however, it's not there.  So I will insert it here...
> 
> 
> Are you maybe confused by Article 50 U.S. Code § 1541 a.k.a. *the War Powers Resolution*?
> 
> Seems to be this game was played before in Regan's presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what you think, or have heard about Trump.  He's gonna have lawyers look at something first, before putting his neck out to the chopping block.  That's just good business.


Stop already!!!!!

I've attempted to pound that into his head several times.


 :Deadhorse2:

----------



----------


## hoytmonger

> Stop already!!!!!
> 
> I've attempted to pound that into his head several times.


And you'd _still_ be wrong.

----------


## Don29palms

> Stop already!!!!!
> I've attempted to pound that into his head several times.


You can't educate someone that has shit for brains

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> This is what passes for a post in here?
> 
> Duh  duh.


2 duhs one post!

exceptional! :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kodiak (04-20-2017),NORAD (04-20-2017),Retiredat50 (04-21-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Poor cunt!
> lol  Attachment 21363


LMAO! Had a rough day.

----------


## hoytmonger

> You can't educate someone that has shit for brains


 
Okay, explain how the War Powers Act allows the President unilateral authority to attack a sovereign foreign country without Congressional approval

I'll wait.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> And she's crying???


Blood may be thicker than water but not melting snowflake tears.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Stop already!!!!!
> 
> I've attempted to pound that into his head several times.





> You can't educate someone that has shit for brains





> Okay, explain how the War Powers Act allows the President unilateral authority to attack a sovereign foreign country without Congressional approval
> 
> I'll wait.



Still no answers from the Trump sycophants?


That's because I'm correct.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Stop already!!!!!
> 
> I've attempted to pound that into his head several times.



Write him off as an idiot and let it be.

I mean, he's an anarchist pretending anarchy isn't anarchy.   Why he wants to believe WE don't know what that word means is a mystery, but it's not getting him anywhere.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Write him off as an idiot and let it be.
> 
> I mean, he's an anarchist pretending anarchy isn't anarchy.   Why he wants to believe WE don't know what that word means is a mystery, but it's not getting him anywhere.


Lol!

I'm still waiting for you to show me the clause in the Constitution that prohibits secession.

----------


## Sled Dog

> This country was begat by revolutionaries. Its in our DNA to revolt.


No, it's in THEIR DNA to BE revolting.

They're paid shills for the Rodents and I wouldn't fuck that skanky mouldylocks with your dick.   Not even Bill Clinton's.

----------


## NORAD

> And you'd _still_ be wrong.


sokay


denial of facts looks purty on you

----------



----------


## hoytmonger

> sokay
> 
> 
> denial of facts looks purty on you


What facts?

State them.

I'd bet you can't.

----------


## Sled Dog

> This wasn't the National Guard, sent out by Big Brother to gun down 4 dead in Ohio. This was their neighbors going out and delivering a well-deserved beatdown.


Big Brother never sent the National Guard out to gun down anyone in Ohio.

Big Brother instigated a riot in Ohio and kept rioting until some of their idiot drones got killed, which was their only goal.

Same is true of these riots the fascists keep staging today.

Oh....and I have to wonder something....UC Berkeley is forbidding any more Americans from speaking on OUR campus up there.

I suspect that UC Berkeley is possibly facing an enrollment deficit because of this nonsense?   I mean, I told my daughter that even if she was accepted into UC Berkeley I was very much against her going there.

And she was accepted into every university she applied to, and went to the best, UCLA.

----------


## NORAD

> What facts?
> 
> State them.
> 
> I'd bet you can't.


I already have, several times to you.


Your refusal to accept the law as its written is your problem, not mine.


If you don't like the law then *DO SOMETHING*  to have it changed.

----------



----------


## hoytmonger

> I already have, several times to you.
> 
> 
> Your refusal to accept the law as its written is your problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> If you don't like the law then *DO SOMETHING*  to have it changed.


No, you haven't. 

You're the one in denial.

If you're unable to show where in the law it states that the President can take unilateral military action against a sovereign foreign country that isn't attacking or poses an imminent threat to the US, you're _ignorant and a liar_.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Why the hell do they call themselves "ant fascists" when their entire platform is based on fascism?


Ask some of the idiots on this board who wrongly believe that fascism is "right wing".

My answer to your question is that they're stupid enough to believe that, and they're also organized by an outside agency using them as a tool comprised of useful idiots, and that agency is waiting for some of those idiots to get themselves killed, just like Horst Wessel, Thug Martin, Thug Mountain, I Can't Breathe The Cigarette Pusher, the Four Boobs of Kent State, and any of the Other Convenient Corpses of History.




> That nasty antifa whore's own words show what a goddam hypocrite she is. A free speech rally in support of our President is considered a protest since she said she was there as a COUNTER PROTESTER. She said she was there because in her words "They want to take away our rights!" What the fuck is she talking about? What rights? She was there to make sure that their rights were taken away by not allowing them to speak or the right to peacfully assemble. And thats considered anti-fascist? FUCK OFF YOU NASTY SMELLING WHORE


I gotta get me one of those computers with the Smell-o-Vision attachment.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> There are so many people nowadays that are throwing around "ist" titles without having any clue as to their meaning.


I'm the best-ist.

----------

Don29palms (04-20-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I gotta get me one of those computers with the Smell-o-Vision attachment.


Oh, hell no!  

There are some recipes on this site alone, I might try, but if I smell them...I will probably want them all.  Nevermind some of the commercials that come on webpages linked by some of the members...

 :Sofa:

----------


## Sled Dog

> Okay, explain how the War Powers Act allows the President unilateral authority to attack a sovereign foreign country without Congressional approval
> 
> I'll wait.


The War Powers Act allows the President unilateral authority attack a sovereign country (use of the word "foreign" is redundant) without additional Congressional approval.

Done.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Lol!
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to show me the clause in the Constitution that prohibits secession.



Been there, done that.   I'm not your mother, get someone else to hold your hand or your whatever.

Not part of this thread and that's old news that it doesn't [allow secession].   Nobody expects YOU to understand and the intelligent people have given up trying to help you.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> The War Powers Act allows the President unilateral authority attack a sovereign country (use of the word "foreign" is redundant) without additional Congressional approval.
> 
> Done.





> Been there, done that.   I'm not your mother, get someone else to hold your hand or your whatever.
> 
> Not part of this thread and that's old news that it doesn't.   Nobody expects YOU to understand and the intelligent people have given up trying to help you.


You're wrong on both accounts.

I've read both the Constitution and the War Powers Act and the laws you state exist... don't

Doesn't it bother you to be so wrong all the time?

----------


## Network

sled dawg has always just wanted to live under a dicktator like every other subordinate masochist.

----------


## Ginger

> Not to mention the fact that they're a bunch of sand ******s who where already there. There nerve of those Satan worshipers!


O the harpies will be watching and throw that one in your face.  You're dead   meat, lul_z_. @Puzzling Evidence

----------


## hoytmonger

The little bitches sure do run away fast when they have to back up their ignorance.

Kinda like progressives.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The little bitches sure do run away fast when they have to back up their ignorance.
> 
> Kinda like progressives.


What're you talking about?  You're still here and still providing proof of your ignorance.

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> What're you talking about?  You're still here and still providing proof of your ignorance.


Keep trying to backpedal. I know you're a liar.

----------


## Rutabaga

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...MaskMW2eFB9wAg

----------

NORAD (04-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Keep trying to backpedal. I know you're a ****.


And I know you're violating forum rules with that statement. 

I also know you should know better at your age.

 :Nono: 

[I edited this from my original posting because I should not have repeated that word.  Sorry, peeps.]

----------


## hoytmonger

> And I know you're violating forum rules with that statement. 
> 
> I also know you should know better at your age.


Report me.

Liar.

----------


## NORAD

> Okay, explain how the War Powers Act allows the President unilateral authority to attack a sovereign foreign country without Congressional approval
> 
> I'll wait.





> No, you haven't. 
> 
> You're the one in denial.
> 
> If you're unable to show where in the law it states that the President can take unilateral military action against a sovereign foreign country that isn't attacking or poses an imminent threat to the US, you're _ignorant and a liar_.


When the insults begin one has lost the debate. 


I've tried to inform you.

Some kids just don't understand math.

----------



----------


## NORAD

> And I know you're violating forum rules with that statement. 
> 
> I also know you should know better at your age.


He's melting

----------


## hoytmonger

> When the insults begin one has lost the debate. 
> 
> 
> I've tried to inform you.
> 
> Some kids just don't understand math.


You still haven't provided any proof to back your claim either.

You, too, are a liar.

And it's not an insult when I stated a fact. You and Sled Dog both claim to have produced evidence to back your claims, and haven't... that's lying. The only one who has provided anything was FirstGenCanadian... and what he posted just verifies my position.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You still haven't provided any proof to back your claim either.
> 
> You, too, are a liar.
> 
> And it's not an insult when I stated a fact. You and Sled Dog both claim to have produced evidence to back your claims, and haven't... that's lying. The only one who has provided anything was FirstGenCanadian... and what he posted just verifies my position.


But that is not what she or the others in her  pack are protesting. Even Spencer which the white nationalist say are not part of them, were protesting what he did in Syria, the Marxist still tried to attack them.

----------

Midgardian (04-21-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> They only infected you to seek a better life. Do not deport them.


I just thought of another video, but am on day #2 of trying to keep it rated G.

----------

Rita Marley (04-21-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> You still haven't provided any proof to back your claim either.
> 
> You, too, are a liar.
> 
> And it's not an insult when I stated a fact. You and Sled Dog both claim to have produced evidence to back your claims, and haven't... that's lying. The only one who has provided anything was FirstGenCanadian... and what he posted just verifies my position.



All your answers are in this thread. 
http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...iddle-East-war

----------


## Sled Dog

> Some kids just don't understand math.


Those that don't often learn to understand meth?

----------

NORAD (04-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> And it's not an insult when I stated a fact. You and Sled Dog both claim to have produced evidence to back your claims, and haven't... that's lying. The only one who has provided anything was FirstGenCanadian... and what he posted just verifies my position.


Is this thread about your petty emotions and your petty religion and your petty looney philosophy?

No.

This thread is about some dumb feminazi Nazi terrorist who got clocked because she attacked a citizen with some training and more muscle than she had.

YOU are trying to derail the thread, and we...

...don't care to go there.

Again.

----------


## hoytmonger

> All your answers are in this thread. 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...iddle-East-war




All I see in that thread is more of you and Sled Dog claiming there's a law allowing the President unilateral authority to attack sovereign foreign countries and not backing up your claims.

You keep repeating that "there's a law, look it up," well I have looked it up and you're wrong.

The President does not have unilateral authority to attack sovereign foreign countries without congressional approval. Even Obama knew that and when he went to Congress in 2013 to attack Syria, over another false flag chemical attack, he was refused.

You've yet to produce the text of the law you claim exists... even in that other thread.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Is this thread about your petty emotions and your petty religion and your petty looney philosophy?
> 
> No.
> 
> This thread is about some dumb feminazi Nazi terrorist who got clocked because she attacked a citizen with some training and more muscle than she had.
> 
> YOU are trying to derail the thread, and we...
> 
> ...don't care to go there.
> ...



Lol! Keep backpedaling, liar.

If you would simply post the text of the law that allows the President unilateral authority to attack sovereign foreign countries, there wouldn't have been an issue... but you can't, because it doesn't exist.

----------


## NORAD

> All I see in that thread is more of you and Sled Dog claiming there's a law allowing the President unilateral authority to attack sovereign foreign countries and not backing up your claims.
> 
> You keep repeating that "there's a law, look it up," well I have looked it up and you're wrong.
> 
> The President does not have unilateral authority to attack sovereign foreign countries without congressional approval. Even Obama knew that and when he went to Congress in 2013 to attack Syria, over another false flag chemical attack, he was refused.
> 
> You've yet to produce the text of the law you claim exists... even in that other thread.


I linked it AND asked you some very pointed questions in an attempt to understand your POV...

Read it  again


Congress wouldn't allow Obama to declare war but that didn't prevent him from putting more boots on the ground, did it?

----------


## NORAD

> Lol! Keep backpedaling, liar.
> 
> If you would simply post the text of the law that allows the President unilateral authority to attack sovereign foreign countries, there wouldn't have been an issue... but you can't, because it doesn't exist.


Because, duh, that's not what Trump did!

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Okay, explain how the War Powers Act allows the President unilateral authority to attack a sovereign foreign country without Congressional approval
> 
> I'll wait.


Actually it does.




> *50 U.S. Code § 1543 - Reporting requirement*
> 
> (a) Written report; time of submission; circumstances necessitating submission; information reported.  *In the absence of a declaration of war, in any case in which United States Armed Forces are introduced—
> *(1) into hostilities or into situations where imminent involvement in hostilities is clearly indicated by the circumstances;
> (2) into the territory, airspace or waters of a foreign nation, while equipped for combat, except for deployments which relate solely to supply, replacement, repair, or training of such forces; or
> *(3) in numbers which substantially enlarge United States Armed Forces equipped for combat already located in a foreign nation;     
> 
> the President shall submit within 48 hours to the Speaker of the House of Representatives and to the President pro tempore of the Senate a report, in writing, setting forth: 
> * 
> ...


Since the House Speaker was in full support.  There have been no laws broken.  

Your argument is invalid.

----------



----------


## Sled Dog

> Lol! Keep backpedaling, ****.


Funny bike you have.  When I had bikes, I kept coasting forward when I pushed the pedals in reverse.  They haven't made direct drive bicycles that would go backwards if pedaled in reverse since before I was born.

Your knowledge of mechanics is as reliable as your political religion.



> If you would simply post the text of the law that allows the President unilateral authority to attack sovereign foreign countries, there wouldn't have been an issue... but you can't, because it doesn't exist.


You were already corrected in your mis-statement in one of the posts recently made.

I see no reason to repeat it.


You failed to respond to post 523, I believe.


No.  I'll take that back.  You quoted it, but didn't address it directly.  The point made therein was too subtle for someone who thinks "no government" will protect freedoms, as if "no government" was Odysseus hiding under the biggest and blackest ram.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Actually it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the House Speaker was in full support.  There have been no laws broken.  
> 
> Your argument is invalid.



The text you posted requires the President to submit to ...  the Speaker of the House of Representatives and to the President pro  tempore of the Senate a report, in writing, setting forth: 

  (B) the constitutional and legislative authority under which such introduction took place;

----------


## Midgardian

> Not part of this thread and that's old news that it doesn't [allow secession].


Nothing in the U.S. Constitution prohibits secession.

----------


## Midgardian

> The text you posted requires the President to submit to ...  the Speaker of the House of Representatives and to the President pro  tempore of the Senate a report, in writing, setting forth: 
> 
>   (B) the constitutional and legislative authority under which such introduction took place;


Who says that he didn't?

You?

Are you privy to that information?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-21-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Who says that he didn't?
> 
> You?
> 
> Are you privy to that information?


He has no Constitutional or legislative authority to unilaterally attack Syria.

Also, the declassified report is available online...

Cookies are Not Accepted - New York Times

----------


## Midgardian

> He has no Constitutional or legislative authority to unilaterally attack Syria.


That is your opinion, and it is wrong.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> The text you posted requires the President to submit to ...  the Speaker of the House of Representatives and to the President pro  tempore of the Senate a report, in writing, setting forth: 
> 
>   (B) the constitutional and legislative authority under which such introduction took place;


Congress has to be reported to.  They were, within 48 hours.  The President has the ability to use force as necessary prior to the report, if Congress is unavailable for consultation prior to the action required.  

As I so aptly pointed out, which it appears you ignored.  Congress has the power to declare war.  Congress does not have the EXCLUSIVE power to declare war.   Since that wording does not appear in the constitution, your claim as well as the uninformed press claim is invalid.  Ergo, no laws were broken.  The democrats could attempt a lawsuit, but again.  No law was broken, otherwise there would be Scrib'd copy's of the lawsuit, that the left would break speed records filing.

----------

NORAD (04-21-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Congress has to be reported to.  They were, within 48 hours.  The President has the ability to use force as necessary prior to the report, if Congress is unavailable for consultation prior to the action required.  
> 
> As I so aptly pointed out, which it appears you ignored.  Congress has the power to declare war.  Congress does not have the EXCLUSIVE power to declare war.   Since that wording does not appear in the constitution, your claim as well as the uninformed press claim is invalid.  Ergo, no laws were broken.  The democrats could attempt a lawsuit, but again.  No law was broken, otherwise there would be Scrib'd copy's of the lawsuit, that the left would break speed records filing.


For someone that was stating the constitution must be enforced, you sure are going through contortions to make Trump appear justified.

He had no constitutional, nor legislative, authority... period... which is a requirement for the report... as I aptly pointed out and you appear to have ignored.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (04-21-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> He had no constitutional, nor legislative, authority... period... which is a requirement for the report... as I aptly pointed out and you appear to have ignored.


Sure he does, he is the commander in chief.

----------

NORAD (04-21-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> For someone that was stating the constitution must be enforced, you sure are going through contortions to make Trump appear justified.
> 
> He had no constitutional, nor legislative, authority... period... which is a requirement for the report... as I aptly pointed out and you appear to have ignored.


Wrong.




> Congress holds the power to declare war. As a result, the president cannot declare war without their approval. However, as the Commander in Chief of the armed forces, many presidents have sent troops to battle without an official war declaration (ex. Vietnam, Korea). The 1973 War Powers Act attempted to define when and how the *president could send troops to battle by adding strict time frames for reporting to Congress* *after** sending troops to war, in addition to other measures.
> *​Executive Power | Wex Legal Dictionary / Encyclopedia | LII / Legal Information Institute

----------


## hoytmonger

> Wrong.


Have you bothered to read the requirements for the report?

Have you read the report? It doesn't meet the requirements... because Trump didn't have the legal authority to attack.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Have you bothered to read the requirements for the report?
> 
> Have you read the report? It doesn't meet the requirements... because Trump didn't have the legal authority to attack.


And yet Congress supported the attack.  Which I proved.

----------


## hoytmonger

> And yet Congress supported the attack.  Which I proved.


No, you posted an article stating Ryan approved. Some of Congress did not approve. There was no debate and no vote taken.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (04-21-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> No, you posted an article stating Ryan approved. Some of Congress did not approve. There was no debate and no vote taken.


You make good points but Obama had been targeting Syrian troops for a while now. The last administration goal was to take out Assad. Are you saying Congress did not approve this during Obamas administration.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (04-21-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

How many times did I argue that every time Syrian troops got ahead either we or Israel bombed them. Was it all illegal or was it approved.

----------


## hoytmonger

> You make good points but Obama had been targeting Syrian troops for a while now. The last administration goal was to take out Assad. Are you saying Congress did not approve this during Obamas administration.


No, Obama acted without Congressional approval as well. He, too, is a war criminal... as was Bush before him and Clinton before him.

Obama launches 2,800 strikes on Iraq, Syria without congressional approval - Washington Times

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> No, you posted an article stating Ryan approved. Some of Congress did not approve. There was no debate and no vote taken.


You didn't read the War Powers Act.  Otherwise you wouldn't have made this post or the other thread.




> *50 U.S. Code § 1544 - Congressional action**(b)**Termination of use of United States Armed Forces; exceptions; extension period
> *Within sixty calendar days after a report is submitted or is required to be submitted pursuant to section 1543(a)(1) of this title, whichever is earlier, the President shall terminate any use of United States Armed Forces with respect to which such report was submitted (or required to be submitted), unless the Congress (1) has declared war or has enacted a specific authorization for such use of United States Armed Forces, (2) has extended by law such sixty-day period, or (3) is physically unable to meet as a result of an armed attack upon the United States. Such sixty-day period shall be extended for not more than an additional thirty days if the President determines and certifies to the Congress in writing that unavoidable military necessity respecting the safety of United States Armed Forces requires the continued use of such armed forces in the course of bringing about a prompt removal of such forces.


Since it was only a bomb, it was over with, before pen could touch paper.  He violated no law.  You haven't proved otherwise.  Your opinion that he broke the law or is a war criminal is based on bias, and not facts.

----------


## Roadmaster

> No, Obama acted without Congressional approval as well. He, too, is a war criminal... as was Bush before him and Clinton before him.
> 
> Obama launches 2,800 strikes on Iraq, Syria without congressional approval - Washington Times


You know I am against taking out Assad and ISIS at the same time but the media lies. The last thing we should do is unstable the country.

----------

hoytmonger (04-21-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You know I am against taking out Assad and ISIS at the same time but the media lies. The last thing we should do is unstable the country.


It was stable before the blowing up of an airfield?

----------


## hoytmonger

> You didn't read the War Powers Act.  Otherwise you wouldn't have made this post or the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was only a bomb, it was over with, before pen could touch paper.  He violated no law.  You haven't proved otherwise.  Your opinion that he broke the law or is a war criminal is based on bias, and not facts.


You're being ridiculous... if some country fired 59 missiles at your country without provocation, you would consider that an act of war.

Trump had no Constitutional or legislative authority to attack. There wasn't even a legitimate reason to attack.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (04-21-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> It was stable before the blowing up of an airfield?


 Assad had not started a war in over 40 years. He even restrained after being attacked. I don't like Islam but you can't see this.

----------

hoytmonger (04-21-2017),Puzzling Evidence (04-21-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> You know I am against taking out Assad and ISIS at the same time but the media lies. The last thing we should do is unstable the country.


Israel wants Assad gone, the US is doing their bidding. Israel is already making claims that Assad has more chemical weapons. I expect another false flag chemical attack.



> It was stable before the blowing up of an airfield?


It was stable before the West started arming the terrorists.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You're being ridiculous... if some country fired 59 missiles at your country without provocation, you would consider that an act of war.
> 
> Trump had no Constitutional or legislative authority to attack. There wasn't even a legitimate reason to attack.


That too can be argued, but I'm off to bed.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Assad had not started a war in over 40 years. He even restrained after being attacked. I don't like Islam but you can't see this.


Yeah, I don't see it, my country is being over run by Syrian refugees.  So, no.

----------


## hoytmonger

> That too can be argued, but I'm off to bed.


Yeah, me too.

Later.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Israel wants Assad gone


 I know but to blame Trump is wrong. He is trying to do which is right.

----------


## Roadmaster

You are expecting a man to know who his enemies are. I never had those expectations.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Have you bothered to read the requirements for the report?
> 
> Have you read the report? It doesn't meet the requirements... because Trump didn't have the legal authority to attack.


Admit it Hoyt, You were just sent back to start over again.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> You're wrong on both accounts.
> 
> I've read both the Constitution and the War Powers Act and the laws you state exist... don't
> 
> Doesn't it bother you to be so wrong all the time?



you may be reading the war powers act wrong.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Report me.
> 
> Liar.



Gentlemen,  people have differing views on topics.   That does not mean we call the other person a liar.    Please cease the name calling.  thankseverso.   CJ

 @hoytmonger

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> The little bitches sure do run away fast when they have to back up their ignorance.
> Kinda like progressives.


I see, so I'm supposed to "fight" you online? 

Seriously? Running away from WHAT, actually? You going to slap me around IN UPPERCASE????
Ouch! That shit HURTS!!!

----------


## Rita Marley

The smash face girl is a much better topic than the War Powers Act. Just sayin'.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-21-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> Have you bothered to read the requirements for the report?
> 
> Have you read the report? It doesn't meet the requirements... because Trump didn't have the legal authority to attack.


Have you seen the report given to the Speaker and Senator Pro tem?

----------


## Midgardian

> No, you posted an article stating Ryan approved. Some of Congress did not approve. There was no debate and no vote taken.


There is no need for any member of Congress to approve, only that their leaders are notified within 48 hours. 

If Congress wants to act, then they can do so.

They do hold the purse strings.

----------


## Midgardian

> No, Obama acted without Congressional approval as well. He, too, is a war criminal... as was Bush before him and Clinton before him.


Was President Washington a war criminal when he put down the Whiskey Rebellion?

----------


## Midgardian

Oh, how about President Lincoln getting approval from Congress to "preserve the Union", when Congress was missing representatives from 11 states, and Lincoln was simultaneously denying them a say in the matter and claiming that they were not legally seceded?

----------


## hoytmonger

> Was President Washington a war criminal when he put down the Whiskey Rebellion?


He was certainly a tyrant.

----------


## hoytmonger

> you may be reading the war powers act wrong.


No, I'm not and I there are many, with law degrees, that agree that Trump acted illegally... and very few that believe he didn't.

----------


## hoytmonger

> There is no need for any member of Congress to approve, only that their leaders are notified within 48 hours. 
> 
> If Congress wants to act, then they can do so.
> 
> They do hold the purse strings.




So, what you're saying, is that the President can use the military as he sees fit and only needs to pass a note to Congress for absolution?

That's not the way it works.

----------


## Midgardian

> He was certainly a tyrant.


Do you think that every U.S. president has been a tyrant?

----------


## Midgardian

> No, I'm not and I there are many, with law degrees, that agree that Trump acted illegally... and very few that believe he didn't.


Appeal to authority is a logical fallacy.

----------


## Midgardian

> So, what you're saying, is that the President can use the military as he sees fit and only needs to pass a note to Congress for absolution?
> 
> That's not the way it works.


Then you have a problem with the constitution and the WPA (not the Works Progress Administration).

----------

Rutabaga (04-21-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> No, I'm not and I there are many, with law degrees, that agree that Trump acted illegally... and very few that believe he didn't.


Doesn't matter who has a law degree... they don't make law.  They argue and practice law.  Big difference.  Thus, why I am arguing the other side, of your claims.  But since neither of us are federal judges, or members of SCOTUS.  It's really moot.  Nor can you legally declare Trump a War Criminal.  You only have an opinion.  The courts will have to decide.  After a suit has been filed.

----------

Rutabaga (04-21-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Then you have a problem with the constitution and the WPA (not the Works Progress Administration).


I have a problem with your interpretation of them.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Doesn't matter who has a law degree... they don't make law.  They argue and practice law.  Big difference.  Thus, why I am arguing the other side, of your claims.  But since neither of us are federal judges, or members of SCOTUS.  It's really moot.  Nor can you legally declare Trump a War Criminal.  You only have an opinion.  The courts will have to decide.  After a suit has been filed.



It does matter that those with a professional knowledge of the law, and know how to interpret it, have to say on the issue.


I know you want to allow Trump dictatorial authority... and you know that I don't.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Do you think that every U.S. president has been a tyrant?


To varying degrees, yes.

----------


## Midgardian

> To varying degrees, yes.


That settles it - you aren't opposed to Trump, you are opposed to the "system".

Ever thought of moving to Somalia?

Or Minneapolis?

----------

Rutabaga (04-21-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> I have a problem with your interpretation of them.


My interpretation is exactly what is the clear meaning of the Constitution

----------


## hoytmonger

> Appeal to authority is a logical fallacy.



How so? Appealing to someone with a greater knowledge of a subject seems logical.





> *War Powers* Article I, Section 8, Clause 11 of the U.S. Constitution  grants Congress the power to declare war. The President, meanwhile,  derives the power to direct the military *after a Congressional  declaration of war* from Article II, Section 2,  which names the President Commander-in-Chief of the armed forces. These  provisions require cooperation between the President and Congress  regarding military affairs,



War Powers | Wex Legal Dictionary / Encyclopedia | LII / Legal Information Institute

----------


## hoytmonger

> That settles it - you aren't opposed to Trump, you are opposed to the "system".
> 
> Ever thought of moving to Somalia?
> 
> Or Minneapolis?



I didn't believe there was any doubt that I oppose "the system."




> My interpretation is exactly what is the clear meaning of the Constitution



The Constitution... allegedly... provides for the separation of powers in the general government. Your interpretation seems to be the opposite of that.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> It does matter that those with a professional knowledge of the law, and know how to interpret it, have to say on the issue.
> 
> 
> I know you want to allow Trump dictatorial authority... and you know that I don't.


No, that's not what I said.  You automatically assumed that's what I want.  You have never asked why.  And for that simple reason, you lost.  You don't get to arbitrarily decide what my angle is.  I at least ask for your views.

----------


## Retiredat50

Here is a movie clip from the movie, "With Honors" This Harvard Professor will settle the debate about this war crimes stuff.

----------


## hoytmonger

> No, that's not what I said.  You automatically assumed that's what I want.  You have never asked why.  And for that simple reason, you lost.  You don't get to arbitrarily decide what my angle is.  I at least ask for your views.


Your views are apparent in your posts.

Unless you're being dishonest.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Here is a movie clip from the movie, "With Honors" This Harvard Professor will settle the debate about this war crimes stuff.


Nice clip, I've never watched that movie.

And if you're referring to the 90 days bullshit... it's contradictory to Article 1, Section 8 and Article 2, Section 2 of the Constitution.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Nice clip, I've never watched that movie.
> 
> And if you're referring to the 90 days bullshit... it's contradictory to Article 1, Section 8 and Article 2, Section 2 of the Constitution.


That guy is a Harvard professor!!

----------

hoytmonger (04-21-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Nice clip, I've never watched that movie.
> 
> And if you're referring to the 90 days bullshit... it's contradictory to Article 1, Section 8 and Article 2, Section 2 of the Constitution.


Congress shall make no law...

Can't you take this incredibly boring convo to your thread on the subject? It's brutal.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Congress shall make no law...
> 
> Can't you take this incredibly boring convo to your thread on the subject? It's brutal.


I tried, that's why I made the other thread.

----------

Rutabaga (04-21-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Doesn't matter who has a law degree... *they don't make law*.  They argue and practice law.  Big difference.  Thus, why I am arguing the other side, of your claims.  But since neither of us are federal judges, or members of SCOTUS.  It's really moot.  Nor can you legally declare Trump a War Criminal.  You only have an opinion.  The courts will have to decide.  After a suit has been filed.


Oh YES they do!  It's called congress.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I tried, that's why I made the other thread.


You keep repeating yourselves over and over again. It's gone on for pages now. For the love of all that is holy, can't we get a break please.

----------

Rutabaga (04-21-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Oh YES they do!  It's called congress.


kinda late to the party aint cha?

and woefully unprepared..

----------


## Sled Dog

> No, I'm not and I there are many, with law degrees, that agree that Trump acted illegally... and very few that believe he didn't.


Arguments from Authority.

Logical fail and...

....not part of this thread.

----------


## Sled Dog

> kinda late to the party aint cha?
> 
> and woefully unprepared..


He's trying to join a battle of wits....

....we all have seen how that works out for him.

----------

Rutabaga (04-21-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> You keep repeating yourselves over and over again. It's gone on for pages now. For the love of all that is holy, can't we get a break please.


Your wasting your time. He obviously doesn't understand plain english.

----------

Rita Marley (04-21-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> He's trying to join a battle of wits....
> 
> ....we all have seen how that works out for him.


yes, a fart in a hurricane..

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Your views are apparent in your posts.
> 
> Unless you're being dishonest.


No, neither.  I am proving the other side.  If I saw what you do, I would side with your opinion.  However, when you live in a dictatorship, you know the differences.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Your wasting your time. He obviously doesn't understand plain english.


It's why I put him on ignore. Unfortunately, every time you quote him ...   :Lame:

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Oh YES they do!  It's called congress.


This is an *A* & *B* conversation, *C* your way out of this *D*iscussion.
We covered that already.  So your input is neither required nor desired.

----------


## jet57

> This is an *A* & *B* conversation, *C* your way out of this *D*iscussion.
> We covered that already.  So your input is neither required nor desired.



Your assertion was not correct, I just wanted it on the record.

"no lawyers in congress eh?".....

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Your assertion was not correct, I just wanted it on the record.
> 
> "no lawyers in congress eh?".....


Again, that's not what was said.  So, stop interjecting into conversations you know nothing about.  Either read it, or ask questions.  Otherwise you just look dumb.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The smash face girl is a much better topic than the War Powers Act. Just sayin'.


Especially on THIS THREAD!

----------


## Sled Dog

> It does matter that those with a professional knowledge of the law, and know how to interpret it, have to say on the issue.
> 
> 
> I know you want to allow Trump dictatorial authority... and you know that I don't.


Ya ya ya...

YOUR problem is that when YOU invoke "authority" in the form of dweeb lawyers....there's so-called higher authority in the form of the Supreme Court.

YOU invoked the "authority", but that authority has been dismissed by some other authority.

So your argument is dead.

It's a logical fail.

That's one of the reasons why Arguments From Authority are automatic fails.

The other reason is that you've  admitted that you are incapable of framing your own arguments from the source material.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Congress shall make no law...
> 
> Can't you take this incredibly boring convo to your thread on the subject? It's brutal.



I'm trying to figure out what moldylocks has to do with the War Powers Act.

Is President Trump planningon air dropping her into Mecca?

----------


## Midgardian

> dweeb lawyers.....


Hey, what a great idea!

All I have to do is pass the bar and I will be one!

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Especially on THIS THREAD!


Here is a fun video that should be on that series "just for laffs"

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> No, I'm not and I there are many, with law degrees, that agree that Trump acted illegally... and very few that believe he didn't.


You reject authority.

Why do you genuflect to the authority of CREDENTIALLING?

Michelle Robinson Obama has a law degree...and while she's very, very stupid, there are others even more-so.  Kwame Kilpatrick, former mayor of Dee-Troy-it, and now a prison inmate...was another.

Law degree in this day and age, means nothing.  Arguments from credentialed fools must stand on their own merits.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-22-2017),Rutabaga (04-23-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> No, I'm not and I there are many, with law degrees, that agree that Trump acted illegally... and very few that believe he didn't.


That YOU DON'T KNOW of many who understood what he did was legal...does not mean that view is commonplace.

It means you need to get out of your insular social circle of anarchists, more.

Congress can CLEARLY deal with this.  Just introduce Articles of Impeachment.

...why haven't they done that, since most lawyers believe Trump was acting illegally?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So, what you're saying, is that the President can use the military as he sees fit and only needs to pass a note to Congress for absolution?
> 
> That's not the way it works.


How come you weren't thumping the tub so hard when Barry was CLEARLY violating the same War Powers Act, refusing to even Advise Congress?  Not even conferring with Congressional leaders.  Just going ahead with whatever crackpot plan hatched in ValJar's dim, dank braincase.

Why was that okay and this not?

----------


## MrogersNhood

Uh yeah.
 #Moldylocks

antifadread.jpg

----------

Rita Marley (04-22-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Hey, what a great idea!
> 
> All I have to do is pass the bar and I will be one!


You don't have one on your local corner?

The bar, that is.

----------


## Midgardian

> You don't have one on your local corner?
> 
> The bar, that is.


Brilliant!

I will study for the bar exam at the bar!

----------


## hoytmonger

> How come you weren't thumping the tub so hard when Barry was CLEARLY violating the same War Powers Act, refusing to even Advise Congress?  Not even conferring with Congressional leaders.  Just going ahead with whatever crackpot plan hatched in ValJar's dim, dank braincase.
> 
> Why was that okay and this not?


Who says I didn't?

You seem to be the one with a double standard.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Brilliant!
> 
> I will study for the bar exam at the bar!


Good idea.

You won't do any worse for it, anyway.

----------


## Midgardian

> Good idea.
> 
> You won't do any worse for it, anyway.


Thanks!

----------


## Calypso Jones

update on moldylocks.   Her goal, she said, was to do violent acts at the riot.   And she did...we just don't know what all that was...well this is why the guy stopped her with the punch.   She was putting M80s in the bottle and throwing them at people.

----------

Rutabaga (04-23-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> update on moldylocks.   Her goal, she said, was to do violent acts at the riot.   And she did...we just don't know what all that was...well this is why the guy stopped her with the punch.   She was putting M80s in the bottle and throwing them at people.


To comment on the pic in your video. The way I understand it is...

There were two separate encounters between them. In the first one she is wearing a ball cap (it gets knocked off in the pic) and has a wine bottle in her hand (she drops it). She was throwing M80s in wine bottles and when it broke the Marine pushed her down. She lost her cap and bottle. They circled around a pillar and attacked each other again. That's when she got rocked. Or so I understand.

----------

Rutabaga (04-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

History all over again. Marxist protesting, breaking windows, ect. They set a police car on fire in France last night with the cop in it. Cop gets out but has no gun. RT news was there. Now if Trump sent the military in to arrest and contain all these protestors that are breaking laws and rioting not just protesting and we were a country not big like the US, I wonder how many of these Marxist would be lying on Trump saying he is killing them. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> To comment on the pic in your video. The way I understand it is...
> 
> There were two separate encounters between them. In the first one she is wearing a ball cap (it gets knocked off in the pic) and has a wine bottle in her hand (she drops it). She was throwing M80s in wine bottles and when it broke the Marine pushed her down. She lost her cap and bottle. They circled around a pillar and attacked each other again. That's when she got rocked. Or so I understand.


THAT I don't know..I've not seen that part. I  only catch it with him pounding her righteously.   I do know there were at least 2 encounters by the groups.

----------

Rita Marley (04-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

They had a picture of an M80 on the ground beside her plus the bottle. Can't remember which site had a close up and different angle. There was also at least three of them throwing M80's at Trump supporters, smoke bombs police issued. That thing was not a victim.

----------

Rutabaga (04-23-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

are you saying the police threw the smoke bombs or antifa had police smoke bombs?

----------


## Roadmaster

> antifa had police smoke bombs


 That one and another device police use that caused white smoke. Can't remember the name right now. There is great evidence they threw what police do. The question is where did they get it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> That one and another device police use that caused white smoke. Can't remember the name right now. There is great evidence they threw what police do. The question is where did they get it.


absolutely that is the question.  Another is...why aren't they stopping this stuff rather than sitting on their butts.  It's almost lke they are on the side of the radicals.

----------

Rutabaga (04-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

Antifa is not something new, it's the same group the old  Soviet Union Russia that was a communist Marxist group founded by Leon Trotsky as a combat unit. This is the same group that took over Russia and had churches burned down and killed over 67 million of Russians when they got into power.

This is not a joke.

----------

MrogersNhood (04-24-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

You had pastors screaming out 10 years before they took over Russia and people there took them as jokes and easily beatable. We should always learn from History. Once they got a Marxist in power along with almost every member in the government, it ones the ones who thought it was nothing that got rounded up and killed. Leon Trotsky hated Christians and the right. Don't take this group not serious, they have big donors, and people in all types of work that support them even some police

----------


## Roadmaster

Oh and Jack a guy that was there said police were on top of buildings throwing flash bangs in the crowds. They didn't separate the groups or have riot police on the ground and it looked like they were always throwing them near the Trump supporters. They excited more violence because supporters thought it was coming from the others.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> absolutely that is the question.  Another is...why aren't they stopping this stuff rather than sitting on their butts.  It's almost lke they are on the side of the radicals.


They can start by arresting that bitch for attempted murder.

----------

Roadmaster (04-23-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> They can start by arresting that bitch for attempted murder.


yeh sure. right after they arrest her white supremacist attacker for assault.

----------


## Taylor

> Antifa is not something new, it's the same group the old  Soviet Union Russia that was a communist Marxist group founded by Leon Trotsky as a combat unit. This is the same group that took over Russia and had churches burned down and killed over 67 million of Russians when they got into power.
> 
> This is not a joke.


i used to have a dog named trotsky

----------


## Taylor

> absolutely that is the question.  Another is...why aren't they stopping this stuff rather than sitting on their butts.  It's almost lke they are on the side of the radicals.


or they are on the side of the MAGA white supremacists. Or the police knew the type of people the "radicals" were up against and sympathized with the cause. cant prove it either way.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> yeh sure. right after they arrest her white supremacist attacker for assault.


That was covered several posts above.

She was throwing an M-80 inside a glass jar.  Know what the glass will do when it explodes?

That's an IED.  A WEAPON.

She was trying to blind or lacerate police with glass shards, when she was stopped - the only way her ilk will understand.

----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2017),BORDLANGCULT (04-25-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

Taylor if you weren't such a racist, misogynist, sexist, supremacist, fascist, globalist, isolationist, socialist, communist, islamist hypocrite you might be able to get an education.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-25-2017),FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2017),Midgardian (04-24-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> yeh sure. right after they arrest her white supremacist attacker for assault.


She crashed the party and got kicked out along with her friends. Look for more of the same. Americans are sick of you people.

----------

JustPassinThru (04-25-2017),MrogersNhood (04-24-2017)

----------


## hardwork

> .................... it's the same group............. had churches burned down.........


They got that part right.

Contribute to climate change, burn a christian church down.

213594ad357713aa64dca4e3d0e1aae2.jpg

----------


## Rita Marley

> They got that part right.
> 
> Contribute to climate change, burn a christian church down.
> 
> 213594ad357713aa64dca4e3d0e1aae2.jpg


I saw where a mosque burned down in NYC yesterday. The best laid plans, hmm?

----------


## hardwork

> I saw where a mosque burned down in NYC yesterday.


Good move. I'm an equal opportunity house of religion burner.

213594ad357713aa64dca4e3d0e1aae2.jpg

----------


## Rita Marley

> Good move. I'm an equal opportunity house of religion burner.
> 
> Attachment 21443


I'm not very familiar with that religion. Is that the obese guy who makes children starve while cows feast only feet away?

----------


## hardwork

> I'm not very familiar with that religion. Is that the obese guy who makes children starve while cows feast only feet away?


I don't understand the reference Rita? 

1. The Buddha wasn't fat. 

2. Buddhism really isn't a religion. 

3. Fat cows, and starving children?


213594ad357713aa64dca4e3d0e1aae2.jpg

----------


## tiny1

hardwork




> I don't understand the reference Rita?


She mistook Buddhism for Hinduism.




> 1. The Buddha wasn't fat.


Buddhist literature disagrees.  THEY depict him as fat.




> 2. Buddhism really isn't a religion.


That depends on your definition or interpretation of "religion".  To me, it is.




> 3. Fat crows, and starving children?


Fat COWS, not crows.  
Yes, there are more cows in India, than in the US.  And children starve, because they revere cows, more than people.


213594ad357713aa64dca4e3d0e1aae2.jpg[/QUOTE]

----------


## hardwork

> hardwork
> 
> She mistook Buddhism for Hinduism.
> 
> Buddhist literature disagrees.  THEY depict him as fat.
> 
> That depends on your definition or interpretation of "religion".  To me, it is.
> 
> Fat COWS, not crows.  
> ...


[/QUOTE]


No, the Buddha was never fat. Buddhist literature doesn't depict him as fat either.

And no the Buddhist don't revere cows above any other living beings including children.

Ancient depiction of Buddha during starving phase:

3f506d71e769fdaaaafc06d9fe0e53c5.jpg

Another ancient depiction of the Buddha:

Creative_Wallpaper_Ancient_Buddha_Statue_085349_.jpg

Another ancient Buddha statue:

d49426303301e3c5035fcdfb947a2fdb.jpg

Etc. 

gal_viharaya.jpg


Etc. 

4645-an-ancient-lord-buddha-statue-in-thailand.jpeg

----------


## ELOrocks17

> She crashed the party and got kicked out along with her friends. Look for more of the same. Americans are sick of you people.


And then that bitch should be arrested for FRAUD..setting up a gofundme page to "help cover medical costs" Then she comes out and say she had no medical costs but still wants people to give her $45 thousand dollars

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-25-2017),Rita Marley (04-24-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

No, the Buddha was never fat. Buddhist literature doesn't depict him as fat either.

And no the Buddhist don't revere cows above any other living beings including children.

Ancient depiction of Buddha during starving phase:

3f506d71e769fdaaaafc06d9fe0e53c5.jpg

Another ancient depiction of the Buddha:

Creative_Wallpaper_Ancient_Buddha_Statue_085349_.jpg

Another ancient Buddha statue:

d49426303301e3c5035fcdfb947a2fdb.jpg

Etc. 

gal_viharaya.jpg


Etc. 

4645-an-ancient-lord-buddha-statue-in-thailand.jpeg[/QUOTE]

Never tell this guy YOLO.

----------


## hardwork

> No, the Buddha was never fat. Buddhist literature doesn't depict him as fat either.
> 
> And no the Buddhist don't revere cows above any other living beings including children.
> 
> Ancient depiction of Buddha during starving phase:
> 
> 3f506d71e769fdaaaafc06d9fe0e53c5.jpg
> 
> Another ancient depiction of the Buddha:
> ...


Never tell this guy YOLO.

[/QUOTE]



That's not the Buddha honey.

----------


## Midgardian

> yeh sure. right after they arrest her white supremacist attacker for assault.


Any evidence that he is a white supremacist, or have you been reading the liberal debate playbook?

Also, how is self defense "assault"?

----------


## Taylor

> Any evidence that he is a white supremacist, or have you been reading the liberal debate playbook?
> 
> Also, how is self defense "assault"?


Doing a little research on Nathan Damigo, a convicted felon and white supremacist, confirms the obvious. Also it's not self defense when ur already in the motion of throwing a punch at her. Her arms went up to his neck as a defense

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Doing a little research on Nathan Damigo, a convicted felon and white supremacist, confirms the obvious. Also it's not self defense when ur already in the motion of throwing a punch at her. Her arms went up to his neck as a defense


Yeah.  And that M80 in a glass jar was just a good-luck charm.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Doing a little research on Nathan Damigo, a convicted felon and white supremacist, confirms the obvious. Also it's not self defense when ur already in the motion of throwing a punch at her. Her arms went up to his neck as a defense


Well, I guess he was worried about protecting his "nazi scalp". After all, this precious little innocent snowflake bragged about collecting 100 of them...hmmm

----------


## Taylor

> Yeah.  And that M80 in a glass jar was just a good-luck charm.


there was no glass jar when he sucker punched her

----------


## Taylor

> Well, I guess he was worried about protecting his "nazi scalp". After all, this precious little innocent snowflake bragged about collecting 100 of them...hmmm


i dont have sympathy for neo-nazis

----------


## JustPassinThru

> there was no glass jar when he sucker punched her


Why don't you post YOUR reality; and we'll see if we believe pics and videos; or Leftist propaganda.

See which reality we like best.

Here's a clue, luv:  You go out to stir up shit and riot and threaten, don't be surprised if you find someone bigger, tougher and angrier.

If you want sweetness and light, stay in your dorm lounge and make plans you'll never act out.

----------


## Taylor

> Why don't you post YOUR reality; and we'll see if we believe pics and videos; or Leftist propaganda.
> 
> See which reality we like best.
> 
> Here's a clue, luv:  You go out to stir up shit and riot and threaten, don't be surprised if you find someone bigger, tougher and angrier.
> 
> If you want sweetness and light, stay in your dorm lounge and make plans you'll never act out.


tell me how she can grab his neck, which you people say is why he punched her, while also holding a wine bottle? there are videos in slow motion on here and you can clearly see her hands as he punches her. where's the bottle? look at post #13. wheres the bottle?

----------


## ELOrocks17

> i dont have sympathy for neo-nazis


Being a little intolerant..arn't you?

----------

Midgardian (04-24-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> tell me how she can grab his neck, which you people say is why he punched her, while also holding a wine bottle? there are videos in slow motion on here and you can clearly see her hands as he punches her. where's the bottle? look at post #13. wheres the bottle?


She dropped it when he pushed her down the first time.

The Normal's patience has run out. They are disgusted with these people and will be beating them down whenever the opportunity presents itself. No more Mr. Nice Guy.

----------

ELOrocks17 (04-24-2017),MrogersNhood (04-24-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-24-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

You can't sucker punch anyone that sees it coming. A sucker punch is when you punch someone that can't see it coming. If she didn't attack him first he probably wouldn't have knock her smooth the fuck out. You got that Taylorist.

----------


## Midgardian

> Doing a little research on Nathan Damigo


Who is he?

----------


## Don29palms

Is Taylorist's sister Venus Rosales?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Doing a little research on Nathan Damigo, a convicted felon and white supremacist, confirms the obvious. Also it's not self defense when ur already in the motion of throwing a punch at her. Her arms went up to his neck as a defense


She jumped into the fray and lost.

I agree Nathan Damigo is not exactly a savory character, but she asked for it.

----------

ELOrocks17 (04-25-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> i dont have sympathy for neo-nazis


Do you have sympathy for black supremacists?

----------


## Taylor

> You can't sucker punch anyone that sees it coming. A sucker punch is when you punch someone that can't see it coming. If she didn't attack him first he probably wouldn't have knock her smooth the fuck out. You got that Taylorist.


taylorist. that's a new one.

----------


## Taylor

> Do you have sympathy for black supremacists?


meh a little but not much

----------


## Don29palms

> taylorist. that's a new one.


Taylorist seems to fit since you like to use all those "ist" words you don't know the meaning of.

How is your sister Venus doing?

----------


## Roadmaster

This is what the cops said

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-26-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Taylorist seems to fit since you like to use all those "ist" words you don't know the meaning of.
> 
> How is your sister Venus doing?


she's good. still fighting the good fight against fascism and bigotry.

----------


## Don29palms

> she's good. still fighting the good fight against fascism and bigotry.


How is a fascist bigot fighting against fascism and bigotry?

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-26-2017),NORAD (04-26-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> How is a fascist bigot fighting against fascism and bigotry?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NORAD (04-29-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> How is a fascist bigot fighting against fascism and bigotry?



Using stealth tactics as formulated by Josef Goebbels

----------


## ELOrocks17

> How is a fascist bigot fighting against fascism and bigotry?


Hitler called it "THE FINAL SOLUTION". Liberals are too dumb to remember history.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Doing a little research on Nathan Damigo, a convicted felon and white supremacist, confirms the obvious. Also it's not self defense when ur already in the motion of throwing a punch at her. Her arms went up to his neck as a defense


They've pimped you up with that crap, did they?

She PUBLISHED her goal of "scalping 100".

She VOLUNTARILY went to the riot.

NOTHING she did was in self-defense.   She was part of the melee, she can't claim, YOU can't claim, no, just because the skanky wigger whore was knocked on her ass and embarrassed all you fascists, that her presence as the part of the aggressive body that caused the riot, was an innocent acting in self-defense.

Your stupid commentary would even fly on a Rodent board.  It's not going anywhere among the Americans.

----------


## Sled Dog

> there was no glass jar when he sucker punched her


First off, you should go to a bar and ask people to "sucker punch" you, so you'll stop being so demonstrably STUPID when using the term.

Secondly, you swallowed that "Hands up don't shoot" bullshit from the Rodents hook line and LSD, didn't you?

----------


## Sled Dog

> i dont have sympathy for neo-nazis


Then why are you defending that hate-filled fascist cunt?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

@Taylor
Can you define the term Nazi and Neo-Nazi for us?  I think it would be better if we all knew what you were talking about.

----------


## Midgardian

> she's good. still fighting the good fight against fascism and bigotry.


She is fighting herself?

----------

NORAD (04-26-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> tell me how she can grab his neck, which you people say is why he punched her, while also holding a wine bottle? there are videos in slow motion on here and you can clearly see her hands as he punches her. where's the bottle? look at post #13. wheres the bottle?


The cunt didn't grab it.

The cunt not only thrust at it in a blow intended to crush the larynx, but the cunt actually made contact, however briefly and ineffectively that was.

I would have crushed it's knees after it was on the ground.  Possibly the elbows, too.

----------


## Sled Dog

> she's good. still fighting the good fight against fascism and bigotry.


Post the cunt's suicide vid, then.

WE know who the fascists are, you know.

You do not.  You prove it with your every post.

----------


## NORAD

> How is a fascist bigot fighting against fascism and bigotry?



He beats himself up???

----------



----------


## Kodiak

> @Taylor
> Can you define the term Nazi and Neo-Nazi for us?  I think it would be better if we all knew what you were talking about.


She can add the term Fascist to that as well.

----------


## Taylor

> The cunt didn't grab it.
> 
> The cunt not only thrust at it in a blow intended to crush the larynx, but the cunt actually made contact, however briefly and ineffectively that was.
> 
> I would have crushed it's knees after it was on the ground.  Possibly the elbows, too.


post #20 dude

his punch was already halfway there when her arms went up in defense and her eyes were closed in anticipation of being hit. there was no thrust towards his larynx. you should be a writer for trump with the exaggerations.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> post #20 dude
> 
> his punch was already halfway there when her arms went up in defense and her eyes were closed in anticipation of being hit. there was no thrust towards his larynx. you should be a writer for trump with the exaggerations.


I would say that just by her choosing to attend and participate in this ruckus certainly does NOT make her "throw her arms up in a defensive posture". The mere presence of her participating (not even mentioning an M-80 filled jar) makes her an aggressor. 



Is there something about this @Taylor , that you have missed?


I like your participation here Taylor, but you have to come here and have open eyes.

----------


## Don29palms

Taylorist has obviously never been in a fist fight.

----------

Rita Marley (04-27-2017)

----------


## usfan

*Show me the person you honor, for I know better by that the kind of person you are. For you show me what your idea of humanity is.* ~Thomas Carlyle
The people you esteem, support, & defend tell you what kind of person you are.  It is a mirror to the soul.

----------

JustPassinThru (04-27-2017),Rutabaga (04-27-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Taylorist has obviously never been in a fist fight.


And that is okay. Ladies and fist fights in the same sentence somehow has me envisioning black ghetto girls going at it jungle style. I kind of like "lady-like" ladies. 
 @Taylor is still a lady no matter what is said here. 


Your welcome Taylor.

----------

Taylor (04-27-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> I would say that just by her choosing to attend and participate in this ruckus certainly does NOT make her "throw her arms up in a defensive posture". The mere presence of her participating (not even mentioning an M-80 filled jar) makes her an aggressor. 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something about this @Taylor , that you have missed?
> 
> 
> I like your participation here Taylor, but you have to come here and have open eyes.


do you think he wasn't an aggressor? that he wasn't there to fight?

----------


## Taylor

> Taylorist has obviously never been in a fist fight.


you are right i have not been in a fist fight before

----------


## Rita Marley

> you are right i have not been in a fist fight before


This was no fist fight, it was an all-out riot. She drove six hours from Ventura to Berkeley to learn what it is to take a beatdown.

----------

JustPassinThru (04-27-2017),Rutabaga (04-27-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> you are right i have not been in a fist fight before


You might keep that in mind, as you pick which side you're on.

That you have not been in a fistfight, is a benefit of lawful, civil society.

The kind that these perps WANT TO TAKE DOWN.

Anarchy guarantees that at some point you are going to be hit on the head - for your money, your watch, whatever else valuable you have; or for sex or just for the sick jollies of the bully who gets off pummeling women.

Choose carefully.

----------

Rutabaga (04-27-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

> And that is okay. Ladies and fist fights in the same sentence somehow has me envisioning black ghetto girls going at it jungle style. I kind of like "lady-like" ladies. 
>  @Taylor is still a lady no matter what is said here. 
> 
> 
> Your welcome Taylor.


Oh no!

I have been in lots of fist  fights as well as fights with a variety of hand to hand weaponry.  I assure you that I am not a black ghetto girl.

----------

Rita Marley (04-27-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

a professional will watch for the ones using a weapon, rock, bottle, etc. and not engage with the ones throwing fists...the ones duking it out are acting on emotion..never a good way to go...

once you identify one using a weapon, the laser focus becomes that ONE, and the method is to locate and blindside,,make sure they stay down, retreat, then watch for the next one..

its very civilized...and very effective..

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Oh no!
> 
> I have been in lots of fist  fights as well as fights with a variety of hand to hand weaponry.  I assure you that I am not a black ghetto girl.


We know that by the avatar

----------


## ELOrocks17

> do you think he wasn't an aggressor? that he wasn't there to fight?


Nope-he went there to attend a freedom of speech rally in support of our President. It wasn't until that nasty bitch and her cohorts showed up to cause trouble.

----------

Midgardian (04-29-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

I can assure you that I am not black.

Nor am I as pure as white snow.

I am white, however.

----------


## Taylor

> I can assure you that I am not black.
> 
> Nor am I as pure as white snow.
> 
> I am white, however.


good for you

----------


## Taylor

> Nope-he went there to attend a freedom of speech rally in support of our President. It wasn't until that nasty bitch and her cohorts showed up to cause trouble.


he went there to fight

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> he went there to fight


Really?  So you have proof of his intent.  Please share it.  

Oh wait, no you don't.  You don't accept reality.  We have showed you intent from the porn star wannabe, and you've flat out rejected it.  But you have only conjecture and propaganda.  Quit, while you're ahead.  

You talk about how dangerous people are about inexperience.  But you have no concept outside of your indoctrination.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Men hitting or slapping women. I'm an old guy & yet I have conflicting thoughts on the matter. They are:
> 
> First off, not hitting women has a long history. In the 1800's for example they were looked on as weak flowers & they probably were. After all food wasn't that great back then. Humans in general were a lot smaller. Men did most of the "heavy" work so they of course got more food which would tend to build up much bigger muscles than women had at the time. So basically women at that time were probably very weak compared to men & not even close to an equal match. Fast forward to today & a lot of women are close to the same size as men are & much stronger than the women of old.
> 
> I was raised that you never hit a woman. I still "kind of" believe that. I say kind of because I was also raised that you had the right to defend yourself. With todays attitude of women it has come about that women are often the attackers in a physical fight. What's more they rely on 2 things. One, the guy generally goes to jail (so they are empowered to do whatever they want) & two, men generally won't hit women. So basically nothing BAD happens to them if they start a physical fight. Heck if a woman starts attacking a man & the man tries to defend himself other men present will almost always pull the guy away or attack him thus letting the women get in more "free" shots. 
> 
> So I'm kind of conflicted over the whole issue. I've always said that no guy has the right to hit a woman because I never hit my ex (who gave me a lot of reasons, trust me). Yet I've seen videos of women on U-Tube that clearly were attacking men & often going out of their way to do so. I guess that my bottom line would be that if a woman were to try to attack me I would try to subdue her without hitting her. On the other hand if I wasn't expecting it & she slapped or hit me my reactions would take over & she would probably be on the floor within 2 seconds. And I guess that I would probably be feel guilty. I'm glad that I've never been exposed to a situation like that.


Yeah, but ya know,nothing says we are equals like loosening the front teeth of a radical feminist.I don't  have any problem with doing it if she wanted to push it.But. I'll never hit a lady,never have, never will.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Moldylock's puncher speaks.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2017),GreenEyedLady (04-30-2017),NORAD (04-30-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> a professional will watch for the ones using a weapon, rock, bottle, etc. and not engage with the ones throwing fists...the ones duking it out are acting on emotion..never a good way to go...
> 
> once you identify one using a weapon, the laser focus becomes that ONE, and the method is to locate and blindside,,make sure they stay down, retreat, then watch for the next one..
> 
> its very civilized...and very effective..


Noting like a good blind side whatever upside the head.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Moldylocks wrote of her intentions of going there to hurt people.  he stopped her.

----------

JustPassinThru (04-30-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

Rebel media interviewed him. Don't know if anyone else put it here. You can have all the conversations you want with the hard left group but really doesn't do any good.

----------


## Sled Dog

> he went there to fight


Tell us, @Taylor, what Moldylocks said she was going to the event to do.

Be honest, because everyone else who isn't  you already know the truth.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yeah, but ya know,nothing says we are equals like loosening the front teeth of a radical feminist.I don't  have any problem with doing it if she wanted to push it.But. I'll never hit a lady,never have, never will.



No such thing as a Rodent "lady", so have fun.

----------

East of the Beast (04-30-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't care for guys hitting girls.....but when that woman's aim is to hurt people..   I'm glad he did it.

----------

NORAD (04-30-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I don't care for guys hitting girls.....but when that woman's aim is to hurt people..   I'm glad he did it.


Women's lib.  When they come to stir up shit; when they get loud and ugly and violent; when they are ready to launch IEDs and when they call for my death, the death of people who LOOK like me...I'm ready to hit.

More than hit.   I'm ready to kill.

Women's lib.  They want to enjoy a special status, they can act the part.  Except that's already been blown up, no?

----------


## Midgardian

Q: How many feminists does it take to change a light bulb?

A: That's not funny.

(I read this in _Rules for Reformers_ by Doug Wilson)

----------

NORAD (04-30-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

How stupid is this woman?? Take a look and see.

----------

ELOrocks17 (04-30-2017),FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Using stealth tactics as formulated by Josef Goebbels


Keep in mind you are talking to @Taylor , the girl that said how if she lived in a muslim nation they would never herd her with a stick or hit her with it, because she would fight back no matter what they did to her. The same girl that immediately took down her avatar on this site when someone said something to her about it. Yeah, lots of backbone in that one, lol.

It's easy to talk a good game on the internet, but when you pull your avatar because someone on a message board says something bad about it... Well, you're not quite up to the point of fighting muslims that will beat you, rape you, bury you up to your neck and then throw rocks at your head until you are dead. I don't even think Taylor is at the point where she would go to Berkley and participate, even if she could afford to.

But, it is good for a laugh  :Smile:

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2017),Sled Dog (04-30-2017)

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Moldylocks wrote of her intentions of going there to hurt people.  he stopped her.


Trump should give him the Presidential medal of freedom.

----------


## Taylor

> Rebel media interviewed him. Don't know if anyone else put it here. You can have all the conversations you want with the hard left group but really doesn't do any good.


i wouldnt put much stock into what a white supremacist says

----------


## Taylor

> Tell us, @Taylor, what Moldylocks said she was going to the event to do.
> 
> Be honest, because everyone else who isn't  you already know the truth.


the 100 nazi scalps is from a movie. if you literally believe she went there to kill them and scalp them then ur just gone.

----------


## Taylor

the realty is that this white supremacist along with other white supremacists traveled to Berkley, a city that does not reflect their hated of non-whites, with the sole intent to instigate violence while pretending to just be there for peaceful advocacy of trump. they were bullshitting. they were there to instigate shit, plain and simple. why go to a state, a city, and a campus that clearly isn't pro-trump or pro-white supremacist unless their intent is to cause trouble. antifa was there to make sure they know that instigating fights and bringing hatred into a city or on a campus won't be ignored.

----------


## Taylor

> Trump should give him the Presidential medal of freedom.


it would be fitting coming from him

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I don't care for guys hitting girls.....but when that woman's aim is to hurt people..   I'm glad he did it.


There's been a phrase I've been raised with, and now, more than ever, I agree with it.




> If she's man enough to dish it, she's man enough to take it.

----------


## NORAD

> the 100 nazi scalps is from a movie. if you literally believe she went there to kill them and scalp them then ur just gone.


That's what she said.

Are you calling her a liar now?????

----------


## NORAD

> the realty is that this white supremacist along with other white supremacists traveled to Berkley, a city that does not reflect their hated of non-whites, with the sole intent to instigate violence while pretending to just be there for peaceful advocacy of trump. they were bullshitting. they were there to instigate shit, plain and simple. why go to a state, a city, and a campus that clearly isn't pro-trump or pro-white supremacist unless their intent is to cause trouble. antifa was there to make sure they know that instigating fights and bringing hatred into a city or on a campus won't be ignored.


beetlejuice, beetlejuice, beetlejuice

----------


## NORAD

> i wouldnt put much stock into what a white supremacist says


Why are you racist?

----------


## Taylor

> That's what she said.
> 
> Are you calling her a liar now?????


don't be so dense. nazi scalps comes from inglorious basterds. if you actually think she was going to literally gets scalps then ur a dumbass

----------


## Taylor

> Why are you racist?


riiiiiiggghhhttt


anything to distract from the actual racist who hit her, right?

----------


## Don29palms

> riiiiiiggghhhttt
> 
> 
> anything to distract from the actual racist who hit her, right?


Answer the question taylorist?

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Answer the question taylorist?


and which race exactly am I racist against??? trump lovers arent a race

----------


## iceberg

> and which race exactly am I racist against??? trump lovers arent a race


it is however a stereotype. both sides tend to boil down whoever they are "debating" into a stereotype to make it easier to feel superior, belittle counter opinions, or just intellectually lazy.

someone doesn't attack trump with you, they're an apologist.

this desire many have to make 100,000,000 shades of gray a binary black and white is why we're in such a shitstorm of communications these days.

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> I thought the lame idiots over at BLM take offense when "whitey" wears dreadlocks. And yet it didnt stop this soul less whore from doing it.


Nathan Damigo is a known white supremacist and radical far right activist.

http://sfist.com/2017/04/16/viral_vi...ws_known_w.php

The mans a pig and made a conscious decision.

----------

Taylor (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Why are you racist?


Looks to me like you lean toward the white supremacist camp yourself.

Do you?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Nathan Damigo is a known white supremacist and radical far right activist.
> 
> http://sfist.com/2017/04/16/viral_vi...ws_known_w.php
> 
> The man’s a pig and made a conscious decision.


And the stupid ass slut who was hit was attempting to attack him. 

What is wrong with you?

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Nathan Damigo is a known white supremacist and radical far right activist.
> 
> http://sfist.com/2017/04/16/viral_vi...ws_known_w.php
> 
> The man’s a pig and made a conscious decision.


I don't believe you.   And regardless...how was he supposed to know this murderous little unwashed anarchist was gonna be there.   We see what you're doing.  Excusing her assaultsand potential bodily injury or murder.

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017),sargentodiaz (05-02-2017)

----------


## jet57

> And the stupid ass slut who was hit was attempting to attack him. 
> 
> What is wrong with you?



I don't think the video shows that, and secondly, this guy couldn't just brush such a small person away?

Is it necessary to come into a conversation with the qualities of an asshole?

----------

Taylor (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> I don't believe you.   And regardless...how was he supposed to know this murderous little unwashed anarchist was gonna be there.   We see what you're doing.  Excusing her assaultsand potential bodily injury or murder.


Look into that guy yourself!  It's true; google his name and watch what you get.  I just chose that particular site because of all the pictures and and the like that it offered.  None of the videos that I've seen show that she attacked him first.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I don't think the video shows that, and secondly, this guy couldn't just brush such a small person away?
> 
> Is it necessary to come into a conversation with the qualities of an asshole?


That's a question you need to ask yourself.

----------

Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## jet57

> That's a question you need to ask yourself.


So, you _are_ lying about the video.  And your own advise is no good for you.

Noted.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> So, you _are_ lying about the video.  And your own advise is no good for you.
> 
> Noted.



What???????

----------


## Rutabaga

a person attacks and gets punched..sounds good to me...shes lucky,,very lucky...

----------


## tiny1

It is very obvious who here has never been in a REAL fight for your life.
You NEVER, EVER underestimate someone because of diminutive size, age or gender.  That is one of the best ways to get DEAD.  I underestimated a guy because he was small, geeky and older than me by 15 years or so.  He was also drunk as a cooter.(That is a snapping turtle, for you non Red necks)
He shot me in the back.

----------

Rutabaga (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> What???????






> a_nd the stupid ass slut who was hit was attempting to attack him_


You have no idea what she was doing.  She may have been sticking up for a friend.  So it looks as though you're just lying about what she was doing when she got punched.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> You have no idea what she was doing.  She may have been sticking up for a friend.  So it looks as though you're just lying about what she was doing when she got punched.



LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 

You are right, she might have actually been doing nothing more with the wine bottle then trying to clean up the sidewalk.  Or maybe she was out Christmas shopping.  Maybe the  post that she was going to get 100 scalps was actually code for "I need a new bra so I am going to Nordstroms to buy one"


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

----------

Rutabaga (05-01-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

she got what she deserved...she deserved more, but what she got she had coming.

----------


## Rutabaga

> It is very obvious who here has never been in a REAL fight for your life.
> You NEVER, EVER underestimate someone because of diminutive size, age or gender.  That is one of the best ways to get DEAD.  I underestimated a guy because he was small, geeky and older than me by 15 years or so.  He was also drunk as a cooter.(That is a snapping turtle, for you non Red necks)
> He shot me in the back.


yep,,,and once you get them down, you make sure they STAY down...

----------

tiny1 (05-01-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> and which race exactly am I racist against??? trump lovers arent a race


Does this mean that you know that their were blacks and Hispanics who voted for the president and that you won't assume that we are all white racists?

----------


## jet57

> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 
> 
> You are right, she might have actually been doing nothing more with the wine bottle then trying to clean up the sidewalk.  Or maybe she was out Christmas shopping.  Maybe the  post that she was going to get 100 scalps was actually code for "I need a new bra so I am going to Nordstroms to buy one"
> 
> 
> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


(chuckle)

Yeah, you don't know what you're talkin about.

just makin sure

----------


## Rutabaga

> (chuckle)
> 
> Yeah, you don't know what you're talkin about.
> 
> just makin sure




theres no need for anyone to make sure you are full of shit...

shit exudes from your every post...

but i understand,,when shit is all you have to work with, its expected...

----------


## ELOrocks17

> You have no idea what she was doing.  She may have been sticking up for a friend.  So it looks as though you're just lying about what she was doing when she got punched.


Really? The "Mike Brown defense"? Next thing you know, we will "discover" that this smelly whore was actually on her way to teach bible study to a bunch of orphans, right after she donates her kidney to the poor...right?

----------


## jet57

> Really? The "Mike Brown defense"? Next thing you know, we will "discover" that this smelly whore was actually on her way to teach bible study to a bunch of orphans, right after she donates her kidney to the poor...right?


You have _no way of knowing what she was doing_.

Admit it.

----------


## tiny1

> yep,,,and once you get them down, you make sure they STAY down...


Absotively, posilutely.  100% correct.

----------

Rutabaga (05-01-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> You have _no way of knowing what she was doing_.
> 
> Admit it.


It is better to keep quiet, and be thought of as a fool, than to open your mouth......
.................and remove all doubt.

I don't have to know what she was doing.  All I have to know, is what I THINK she was doing.  Perception dictates action.   If I perceive you to be a threat, you are a threat.  You could be out for a stroll, but if you have a bottle in your hand, aligned with those screaming and swearing, and I perceive you to be dangerous, and  you come at me, I might blow your head off.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (05-01-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Don't feed the trolls.  I had to put the little creep on ignore.  It never adds anything to the discussion except insults.

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> don't be so dense. nazi scalps comes from inglorious basterds. if you actually think she was going to literally gets scalps then ur a dumbass


Doesn't matter.

She still used it.

She didn't just quote it.

What's even scarier is she believes it!

----------

Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> riiiiiiggghhhttt
> 
> 
> anything to distract from the actual racist who hit her, right?


Did she hit herself - she's racist also!

----------

Rutabaga (05-01-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> You have no idea what she was doing.  She may have been sticking up for a friend.  So it looks as though you're just lying about what she was doing when she got punched.



But we do know what she was doing.  go find the rest of the video instead of being a failed sjw.

----------

Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> don't be so dense. nazi scalps comes from inglorious basterds. if you actually think she was going to literally gets scalps then ur a dumbass


I tend to believe people when they say things.

So she's a liar.

And you're the dumbass.

----------

Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## coke

> You have _no way of knowing what she was doing_.
> 
> Admit it.


Well, there is this. Now look closely at what moldy locks has in her hand.
lzyApNr.jpg

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017),Rickity Plumber (05-01-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> and which race exactly am I racist against??? trump lovers arent a race



You hate a group of people because of who they voted for.

You call those group of people Nazi's.

Your shtick is old and tired.

tell your handlers you need new material.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-01-2017),East of the Beast (05-01-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> You have _no way of knowing what she was doing_.
> 
> Admit it.


she was loading m80s in bottles and throwing them in the crowd.

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> It is better to keep quiet, and be thought of as a fool, than to open your mouth......
> .................and remove all doubt.
> 
> I don't have to know what she was doing.  All I have to know, is what I THINK she was doing.  Perception dictates action.   If I perceive you to be a threat, you are a threat.  You could be out for a stroll, but if you have a bottle in your hand, aligned with those screaming and swearing, and I perceive you to be dangerous, and  you come at me, I might blow your head off.


Yeah; it IS better to keep quiet than look like a fool - isn't it.

So, you _don't_ know what was going on and for all you know, this racist asshole just waded in and punched her - right?  That's the way it sure looks on the video.  The racist asshole was way out of business, but he was going to wade in be tough.

If you're stupid enough to get close to people yelling and screaming with bottles in their hands, then are the fool that you sound like.

----------


## NORAD

> she was loading m80s in bottles and throwing them in the crowd.


Jets was  projecting when he posted





> You have no way of knowing what she was doing.Admit it.

----------


## jet57

> But we do know what she was doing.  go find the rest of the video instead of being a failed sjw.


First of all, I have a genetic hate for the _Peace and Social Justice movement_.  So, I guess you've seen the rest of the video, so why don't _you_ tell me what she was doing...

----------


## coke

> and which race exactly am I racist against??? trump lovers arent a race


You are correct you are not a racist. Like most of the left especially the elitists you are a bigot. So, I agree your not racist, at least not in regards to the "right" or Trump supporters. You are in fact a bigot.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> she was loading m80s in bottles and throwing them in the crowd.


Here, watch this video:
Shocking moment white supremacist thug punches a woman in the face during Trump Berkeley rally

She was swinging at nothing and racist asshole jumped in and punched her out.

----------


## jet57

> she was loading m80s in bottles and throwing them in the crowd.


That's not true and there's nothing to prove that.  The bottle in her hand, in another incident was empty.

----------

Taylor (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Don't feed the trolls.  I had to put the little creep on ignore.  It never adds anything to the discussion except insults.


Ass Kicked.jpg

----------


## coke

> Here, watch this video:
> Shocking moment white supremacist thug punches a woman in the face during Trump Berkeley rally
> 
> She was swinging at nothing and racist asshole jumped in and punched her out.


Just like you said, "She was swinging at nothing". She did run in and swing some, she was obviously looking to mix it up. Then she got popped. Now she screams, I am a girl. Bullshit. She plays she pays. 
2020049e5c400ce366b51909e430c8de.jpg

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2017),NORAD (05-01-2017),Rutabaga (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> ……….





> …….





> ……..





> ……..





> ……..


I gathered you together to show you as complete a video as you’re going to see on the girl getting pounched, shot by a guy who’s with some sort of website in Berkeley probably, but a picture is still worth a thousand words.





The girl _clearly has nothing in her hands_.  If you watch the video, at 00:23, you clearly see racist asshole: Nathan Damigo on the left in the blue shirt with the pouch around his neck punch _somebody_.  So Domingo was definitely there looking for fights.

You can read about him here: http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/...417-story.html

The guy is unhinged.

So, the conclusion is obvious: the girl didn’t attack racist asshole Nathan Domingo, she got punched by an unhinged racist individual who went looking for a fight.

----------

Taylor (05-01-2017)

----------


## coke

> I gathered you together to show you as complete a video as you’re going to see on the girl getting pounched, shot by a guy who’s with some sort of website in Berkeley probably, but a picture is still worth a thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl _clearly has nothing in her hands_.  If you watch the video, at 00:23, you clearly see racist asshole: Nathan Damigo on the left in the blue shirt with the pouch around his neck punch _somebody_.  So Domingo was definitely there looking for fights.
> 
> You can read about him here: http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/...417-story.html
> ...


Here  you go. Here is your hero lying her ass off

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2017),NORAD (05-01-2017),Rutabaga (05-01-2017),Toefoot (05-01-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I gathered you together to show you as complete a video as you’re going to see on the girl getting pounched, shot by a guy who’s with some sort of website in Berkeley probably, but a picture is still worth a thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl _clearly has nothing in her hands_.  If you watch the video, at 00:23, you clearly see racist asshole: Nathan Damigo on the left in the blue shirt with the pouch around his neck punch _somebody_.  So Domingo was definitely there looking for fights.
> 
> You can read about him here: http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/...417-story.html
> ...


the female involved is a racist, misandrist cunt..not worthy of respect nor consideration...

----------


## Toefoot

> Here  you go. Here is your hero lying her ass off


Welcome to this forum @coke, glad to see you here.

----------


## coke

> Welcome to this forum @coke, glad to see you here.


Thanks, glad to be here

----------


## Toefoot

> Thanks, glad to be here


Much better than the old place.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Here  you go. Here is your hero lying her ass off


Wha da hell is that thing hanging outa her nose? First I thought it was a buger ready to fling.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Did she hit herself - she's racist also!


She is certainly guilty of cultural appropriation by wearing dreadlocks. She is just as racist

----------


## Taylor

> Here  you go. Here is your hero lying her ass off


clever editing. you do realize that she was talking about the entire experience and not just those few seconds after the nazi hit her right?

----------

jet57 (05-01-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Doesn't matter.
> 
> She still used it.
> 
> She didn't just quote it.
> 
> What's even scarier is she believes it!


believes what? you aren't making sense

----------


## Roadmaster

> clever editing. you do realize that she was talking about the entire experience and not just those few seconds after the nazi hit her right?


That Nazi as you call him should have kept hitting her so she could feel how it feels to be hit by broken glass.

----------


## Calypso Jones

she said she was going there to collect 'Nazi scalps'.

----------


## Taylor

> That Nazi as you call him should have kept hitting her so she could feel how it feels to be hit by broken glass.


is that what jesus would have done?

----------


## Taylor

> she said she was going there to collect 'Nazi scalps'.


thats a line from a movie. if you actually believe she was going to literally get scalps then there is no helping you.

----------


## Roadmaster

> is that what jesus would have done?


 Ahh you are talking about someone you hate.

----------


## Taylor

> Ahh you are talking about someone you hate.


no I'm just asking a question

----------


## Roadmaster

> no I'm just asking a question


Then I will answer, as a Christian I would have messed her up swinging a bottle. Like my answer

----------


## Calypso Jones

she was no victim.  she posted her intentions on social media.   She was throwing bottles at people all day long.

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...glass_bottles/

----------


## Calypso Jones

> is that what jesus would have done?


do you know that Jesus whipped the money changers in the temple and threw them out..physically?

----------


## Roadmaster

*And Elijah said unto them, Take the prophets of Baal; let not one of them escape. And they took them: and Elijah brought them down to the brook Kishon, and slew them there*

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> *And Elijah said unto them, Take the prophets of Baal; let not one of them escape. And they took them: and Elijah brought them down to the brook Kishon, and slew them there*


That slaying thing runs in my family.

----------


## Northern Rivers

She's alive and well...in Fantsyland.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> is that what jesus would have done?


 Do unto others, ya mean? That usually follows once a Christian runs outta cheeks.

----------


## jet57

> Here  you go. Here is your hero lying her ass off


Number uno:  [i]none of that negates the fact that she had nothing in her hands when she got punched by that asshole; he just did it as the video shows conclusively.  So the bunch of 'ya are wrong on _that count_.

Numero dose, in your junk, she is obviously talking about two different incidences that have been cleverly edited into - one... you can believe it but I'm gonna call bullshit on it.

You were wrong about racist asshole, Nathan Domingo, his intentions and what happened.  I included a bio article on the guy and you've just ignored that.

----------

Taylor (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> clever editing. you do realize that she was talking about the entire experience and not just those few seconds after the nazi hit her right?


But - but, that's not what you're supposed to believe....

----------


## Rutabaga



----------


## jet57

> Just like you said, "She was swinging at nothing". She did run in and swing some, she was obviously looking to mix it up. Then she got popped. Now she screams, I am a girl. Bullshit. She plays she pays. 
> Attachment 21584


I know what you're saying there, I'm just as pissed at the little girl for bein stupid, but what happened with racist asshole Nathan Domingo was absolutely uncalled for. _That's the real point_.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I know what you're saying there, I'm just as pissed at the little girl for bein stupid, but what happened with racist asshole Nathan Domingo was absolutely uncalled for. _That's the real point_.


for being stupid!!   She was aiming to hurt people.  Now if you are fine with her actions...you should have no problem with his.

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Do unto others, ya mean? That usually follows once a Christian runs outta cheeks.


thats very old testament of you

----------


## Taylor

> for being stupid!!   She was aiming to hurt people.  Now if you are fine with her actions...you should have no problem with his.


she was there to stand up to a group of white supremacists who went to berkeley to instigate violence under the guise of "free speech" and MAGA.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> the realty is that this white supremacist along with other white supremacists traveled to Berkley, a city that does not reflect their hated of non-whites, with the sole intent to instigate violence while pretending to just be there for peaceful advocacy of trump. they were bullshitting. they were there to instigate shit, plain and simple. why go to a state, a city, and a campus that clearly isn't pro-trump or pro-white supremacist unless their intent is to cause trouble. antifa was there to make sure they know that instigating fights and bringing hatred into a city or on a campus won't be ignored.


By using violence and tossing explosives in bottles?!
smh

the video evidence  and her own admission nullifies your attempted explanation.

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> By using violence and tossing explosives in bottles?!
> smh


the policies of this administration along with their cult of followers is more dangerous than a bottle.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

This girl is perhaps the dumbest person on the planet.  Either that or is clinically insane and completely unable to process information and separate truth from fantasy.  It won't matter how many times you point out to her the Trump people had a permit, they were not engaged in rioting and were exercising their free speech rights until attacked by these "antifa" nitwits.  Taylor is beyond help, she is doomed and one day we will read about her having overdosed in some sleezy motel room in Utah.

I personally believe its an absolute waste of bandwidth to engage her in any matter.  

I already have her on ignore but see the stupidity she post when others copy her insanity.  I would say I was sorry for her but in truth I am not, she is just too stupid to think about at all.

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017),Rickity Plumber (05-02-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> the policies of this administration along with their cult of followers is more dangerous than a bottle.



Pardon me for saying this but you are a fucking idiot

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> the policies of this administration along with their cult of followers is more dangerous than a bottle.


What policies are those?

Please name  them.

----------



----------


## NORAD

> thats very old testament of you


Fail again.

Jesus is new testament.

----------



----------


## NORAD

> I know what you're saying there, I'm just as pissed at the little girl for bein stupid, but what happened with racist asshole Nathan Domingo was absolutely uncalled for. _That's the real point_.


Prove that Nathan Domingo is racist.


TIA

----------


## NORAD

> believes what? you aren't making sense


It's very sad that you lack critical thinking.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> she was there to stand up to a group of white supremacists who went to berkeley to instigate violence under the guise of "free speech" and MAGA.


If your ridiculous assertation is correct, then she got what she deserved. You play with fire, you get burned. Of course, to even remotely entertain your "conclusion", a full frontal labotomy would be required

----------

NORAD (05-01-2017)

----------


## jet57

> for being stupid!!   She was aiming to hurt people.  Now if you are fine with her actions...you should have no problem with his.



You have zero to base that on _and you know it_, so please.

----------


## Midgardian

> You have zero to base that on _and you know it_, so please.


You don't think that she was aiming to hurt people, with the stuff she brought?

----------


## jet57

> Prove that Nathan Domingo is racist.
> 
> 
> TIA


You already saw the proof in post 772; go back and read it.

----------


## jet57

> You don't think that she was aiming to hurt people, with the stuff she brought?


What did she bring?  Go back and look at her in the video - she's a child!  She wasn't hurting anyone; Domingo the racist asshole _was_.

----------


## NORAD

> You already saw the proof in post 772; go back and read it.


Nope, it's not there.

try again.

----------

Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## ELOrocks17

> What did she bring?  Go back and look at her in the video - she's a child!  She wasn't hurting anyone; Domingo the racist asshole _was_.


Well, i guess if you COMPLETELY IGNORE the stupid and boastful tweet this retard whore made BEFORE going to the FREEDOM OF SPEECH RALLY to support our President..well then sure your idiotic claim might have a ounce of truth..

----------


## jet57

> Nope, it's not there.
> 
> try again.


Oh yes it is - _go back and read the post instead of scanning_.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> What did she bring?  Go back and look at her in the video - she's a child!  She wasn't hurting anyone; Domingo the racist asshole _was_.


She's a child? Are you kidding me? She is a nasty porn queen with dirty, greasy hair.

----------


## jet57

> Well, i guess if you COMPLETELY IGNORE the stupid and boastful tweet this retard whore made BEFORE going to the FREEDOM OF SPEECH RALLY to support our President..well then sure your idiotic claim might have a ounce of truth..


You get way too much coffee.




> retard whore


People don't take you seriously. 

My _claim_ is not a claim at all; it's a post on exactly what happened.  You just don't like the outcome.

and btw, I saw that EKO show that year, still have the pictures I took.

----------


## jet57

> She's a child? Are you kidding me? She is a nasty porn queen with dirty, greasy hair.


You really hate yourself don't you.

----------


## NORAD

> Oh yes it is - _go back and read the post instead of scanning_.


No it isn't!  I've read every post in this thread, which is more than I can say for you.

If it's so easy to prove,_ pop it back up!_

----------

Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## jet57

> No it isn't!  I've read every post in this thread, which is more than I can say for you.
> 
> If it's so easy to prove,_ pop it back up!_


I'm only going to tell you one more time: you're not reading the post.  It's there.

Don't be lazy -

Go fetch.jpg

----------


## NORAD

> People don't take you seriously. 
> 
> My _claim_ is not a claim at all; it's a post on exactly what happened.  You just don't like the outcome.


You're projecting again.

I'll agree with you.  _Your claim is just a claim.
_

This however is a fact; you lack critical thinking skills.

----------

Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> I'm only going to tell you one more time: you're not reading the post.  It's there.
> 
> Don't be lazy -
> 
> Go fetch.jpg


No, what I said is the post is not based in fact.

Try again.

----------

Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## jet57

> You're projecting again.
> 
> I'll agree with you.  _Your claim is just a claim.
> _
> 
> This however is a fact; you lack critical thinking skills.


Is that what you call compelling debate, or is trolling the only thing you can think of to do now.

----------


## jet57

> No, what I said is the post is not based in fact.
> 
> Try again.


Uh, noooooo, what you said was _"prove Domingo is a racist"_.  I gave you the post number wherein the proof just sits there like the elephant in your room, and you're too lazy to go read the proof.

I can't help you anymore.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> I'm only going to tell you one more time: you're not reading the post.  It's there.
> 
> Don't be lazy -
> 
> Go fetch.jpg


Hate to tell you, but you post 772 is not helping your credibility at all. Unless you can provide video showing every second of that antifa bitch's movements from the time she arrived, until the time she left, You cannot proclaim she was some innocent child who din do nuffins. That dumb whore herself said that she was there as a COUNTER PROTESTER. Problem is, there was no protest to begin with. She went there to get video taped getting a superficial slap in the forehead....AND THEN SET UP A FRAUDULENT GOFUNDME PAGE ASKING FOR $45,000 to cover medical expenses which turned out to be a total lie. So I dont know why you are sticking up for this smelly, culturally appropriating porn queen.

----------

NORAD (05-02-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Hate to tell you, but you post 772 is not helping your credibility at all. Unless you can provide video showing every second of that antifa bitch's movements from the time she arrived, until the time she left, You cannot proclaim she was some innocent child who din do nuffins. That dumb whore herself said that she was there as a COUNTER PROTESTER. Problem is, there was no protest to begin with. She went there to get video taped getting a superficial slap in the forehead....AND THEN SET UP A FRAUDULENT GOFUNDME PAGE ASKING FOR $45,000 to cover medical expenses which turned out to be a total lie. So I dont know why you are sticking up for this smelly, culturally appropriating porn queen.


Dude; you asked me to prove that Domingo was a racist.

----------


## Retiredat50

> she was there to stand up to a group of white supremacists who went to berkeley to instigate violence under the guise of "free speech" and MAGA.


Prove that. You can not just make it up as you go. We know from the the oppositions words that they went there looking for violence. Prove the other side of it.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Uh, noooooo, what you said was _"prove Domingo is a racist"_.  I gave you the post number wherein the proof just sits there like the elephant in your room, and you're too lazy to go read the proof.
> 
> I can't help you anymore.


But you certainly need the help . . . lots of it.

----------

NORAD (05-02-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> By using violence and tossing explosives in bottles?!
> smh
> 
> the video evidence  and her own admission nullifies your attempted explanation.


im not denying that there was violence taking place. antifa knew that when you confront white supremacists that there would be violence and so they planned accordingly for it. and they were right.

----------


## Taylor

> This girl is perhaps the dumbest person on the planet.  Either that or is clinically insane and completely unable to process information and separate truth from fantasy.  It won't matter how many times you point out to her the Trump people had a permit, they were not engaged in rioting and were exercising their free speech rights until attacked by these "antifa" nitwits.  Taylor is beyond help, she is doomed and one day we will read about her having overdosed in some sleezy motel room in Utah.
> 
> I personally believe its an absolute waste of bandwidth to engage her in any matter.  
> 
> I already have her on ignore but see the stupidity she post when others copy her insanity.  I would say I was sorry for her but in truth I am not, she is just too stupid to think about at all.


notice how you are the one making it personal

----------


## Taylor

> Pardon me for saying this but you are a fucking idiot


you are excused. and notice again how you are the one making it personal? i also love how you lecture me for using profanity but are a total fucking hypocrite about it.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> im not denying that there was violence taking place. antifa knew that when you confront white supremacists that there would be violence and so they planned accordingly for it. and they were right.


Antifa knew?Interesting..So, you just admitted that antifa planned a premeditated assault on someone they disagree with? You keep throwing around the term "white suremacist", yet there is no evidence whatsoever that ANY white supremacist activities were occouring. It was a freedom of speech rally. A rally designed to call out the Gestapo like fascist activities from antifa.

----------

NORAD (05-02-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Antifa knew?Interesting..So, you just admitted that antifa planned a premeditated assault on someone they disagree with? You keep throwing around the term "white suremacist", yet there is no evidence whatsoever that ANY white supremacist activities were occouring. It was a freedom of speech rally. A rally designed to call out the Gestapo like fascist activities from antifa.


no I'm saying they were prepared. As for the white supremacists the group antifa members were fighting when she got sucker punched was a group of supremacists led by Domigo who is a known white supremacist. It wasn't a freedom of speech rally it was a group of neo nazis who traveled to Berkeley a place where they know they aren't welcome and went there to stir shit up. Not all trump supporters are white supremacists but all white supremacists are trump supporters.

----------

jet57 (05-06-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

Taylorist are just a troll or do you really believe the crap that you put out? I really have a hard time believing liberals are really that stupid but I guess they are.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-02-2017),NORAD (05-02-2017),Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> no I'm saying they were prepared. As for the white supremacists the group antifa members were fighting when she got sucker punched was a group of supremacists led by Domigo who is a known white supremacist. It wasn't a freedom of speech rally it was a group of neo nazis who traveled to Berkeley a place where they know they aren't welcome and went there to stir shit up. Not all trump supporters are white supremacists but all white supremacists are trump supporters.


They were prepared to riot, start fires, destroy private property, just like they did yesterday.

Your little antifa hero was stuffing M80's into wine bottles and throwing them at people.

The 'sucker' punch she received was actually her and Domingo's second interaction.  Their first interaction is when he smacked a wine bottle out of her hand that she was getting ready to use upside the back of someones head. 

You keep screeching white supremacists, Nazi, etc, but I don't think you know what they mean.

also, your antifa herotraveled to Berkeley to get her 100 Nazi scalps.

You

need

new

material

Or get familiar with some actual facts instead of parroting what your masters tell you to say.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-02-2017),Retiredat50 (05-02-2017),sargentodiaz (05-02-2017),usfan (05-02-2017)

----------


## coke

> she was there to stand up to a group of white supremacists who went to berkeley to instigate violence under the guise of "free speech" and MAGA.


What is a "guise" of free speech. I would love to hear you explain that

----------

NORAD (05-02-2017),Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## coke

> no I'm saying they were prepared. As for the white supremacists the group antifa members were fighting when she got sucker punched was a group of supremacists led by Domigo who is a known white supremacist. It wasn't a freedom of speech rally it was a group of neo nazis who traveled to Berkeley a place where they know they aren't welcome and went there to stir shit up. Not all trump supporters are white supremacists but all white supremacists are trump supporters.


you mean not welcome as when the little bitch bernie bastard supporters showed up at trump rallies?

----------

BORDLANGCULT (05-02-2017),NORAD (05-02-2017),Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz

The leftist scum are stepping up their violence, forcing police to step in and start arresting. However, knowing judges, most of them will be out on their own recognizance in a matter of hours - to go right back on the streets to attack and destroy.

----------

NORAD (05-02-2017)

----------


## coke

> im not denying that there was violence taking place. antifa knew that when you confront white supremacists that there would be violence and so they planned accordingly for it. and they were right.


They were right? As in as long as its your team handing out all the violence its right. But, as soon as your team gets its ass kicked then its a different tune. 
5061416a1aa5aff74fb97c5c5df0515a.jpg

----------

iceberg (05-02-2017),Retiredat50 (05-02-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Antifa knew?Interesting..So, you just admitted that antifa planned a premeditated assault on someone they disagree with? You keep throwing around the term "white suremacist", yet there is no evidence whatsoever that ANY white supremacist activities were occouring. It was a freedom of speech rally. A rally designed to call out the Gestapo like fascist activities from antifa.


It's a diseased belief in a narrative that floats around in people like Taylor's head.  They deny the facts. They deny the video. They have a spoon-fed vision of life that hinges on the fear of persecution by others who simply disagree with their twisted progressive agenda. 
Hence, we have weak-minded, weak-willed individuals that can only function as collective misfits in a world where they are really lashing out at their own selves for being perpetually unhappy and not being able to function in a society of individualism. 
Only their own selfish beliefs and needs matter. 

I also hold these liberals(at any age) to be emotional misfits who can't deal with opposing ideas. 
So, now we(US)have to respect their inability to function in society with things like Political Correctness and Safe Spaces. 

The weak minded liberal is easily bought , and sold a set of ideas which reduce them to unrespectable acts of violence. This is the kind of chaos their puppet masters seek. 
Division with no compromise!!!!!!!!

Its the liberal way or no way to these folks.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-02-2017),NORAD (05-02-2017),Retiredat50 (05-02-2017),sargentodiaz (05-03-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> im not denying that there was violence taking place. antifa knew that when you confront white supremacists that there would be violence and so they planned accordingly for it. and they were right.


taylor - you are so much smarter than this.

what you just said is "we knew we'd be encounter violence so we went in fists swinging".

i also call HUGE BULLSHIT to the "white supremacists" label since the left puts that on any white person who doesn't agree with their mantra. so the left has conveniently categorized a group of people as "evil" based on your emotional state of mind and inability to disagree like an adult and applied generic but all encompassing names to them so you can be violent before they have a right to.

i'm sorry but that is the biggest pile of horse shit your fingers have typed since i've been here.

by that mindset, you've said the liberals are going in violent, so knowing they're coming to beat me up for simply speaking my mind i can now shoot them on site - IN SELF DEFENSE.

as you grow up you will understand that you will find what you are looking for. if you're looking for white supremacists you will find them, even if you have to put them there.

how about going in looking at someone who just doesn't agree with you and *IF* violence happens, take it then as an issue.

like yoda told luke when luke asked him what he'd find in the caverns.

"only what you take with you".

you go in looking for a fight, feel justified when you find it, yet never see you're the one doing the fighting.

how about putting 1/2 the effort into understanding people. 1/10 the thought that maybe, just maybe, your preconceived notions are incorrect. how about doing ANYTHING but thinking the people who live and work all around you are evil.

again - you get what you're looking for. when the "alt-right" beats the holy shit out of you or other liberals cause they're tired of your sanctimonious bullshit, just remember, you brought it on yourself by looking for violence where it simply may not be.

----------

NORAD (05-02-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> notice how you are the one making it personal


notice how you are the one looking for a fight.

how should people take that? if i say i don't like what you're saying and you're violent so i'm justified in violence to you - will you take it personal?

----------

NORAD (05-02-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> no I'm saying they were prepared. As for the white supremacists the group antifa members were fighting when she got sucker punched was a group of supremacists led by Domigo who is a known white supremacist. It wasn't a freedom of speech rally it was a group of neo nazis who traveled to Berkeley a place where they know they aren't welcome and went there to stir shit up. Not all trump supporters are white supremacists but all white supremacists are trump supporters.


i take back what i said.

you're a fucking dumbass.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-02-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

Taylorist and her fascist and other "IST" friends are mentally disturbed. Their parents should have the shit beat out of them for abusing their children by not raising them in the real world. At some point they might grow ip but they'll end up smoking crack like Bob.

----------


## iceberg

> Taylorist and her fascist and other "IST" friends are mentally disturbed. Their parents should have the shit beat out of them for abusing their children by not raising them in the real world. At some point they might grow ip but they'll end up smoking crack like Bob.


they want to categorize people in a group so they can apply group logic to a "group" of individuals which will in turn allow the justification (to them) of violence and hatred cause "they started it" and are in this "horrible" group (that THEY put them in)

a common excuse for all children but adults seldom let their kids get away with it. yet, here they are blaming their actions on others and feeling justified cause they identified the "proper" hate groups to put them in.

it's the laziest form of "intellectualism" out there.


they'd never allow it done to them but they do it daily to others and get all arrogant.

----------

Don29palms (05-02-2017),NORAD (05-02-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> They were right? As in as long as its your team handing out all the violence its right. But, as soon as your team gets its ass kicked then its a different tune. 
> 5061416a1aa5aff74fb97c5c5df0515a.jpg


Much enjoyment I receive from your posts @coke ! Where ya been all our lives?

----------

coke (05-02-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Taylorist and her fascist and other "IST" friends are mentally disturbed. Their parents should have the shit beat out of them for abusing their children by not raising them in the real world. At some point they might grow ip but they'll end up smoking crack like Bob.


Pot.

This is what happens to the minds of pot users.

I've said for years, with documentation, that THC, the active drug in marijuana, is a "mild hallucinogenic."  And I've been mocked endlessly for it.

Because people don't understand the term.  A MILD hallucinogenic, doesn't mean the user is going to see snakes.  It means the ACTUAL THOUGHT PROCESS IS DISRUPTED.    

Instead of thought flowing from A to B to C to conclusion J, they go from A to F to completely-irrational false-conclusion X.

And this is WHY I've said, and now with some evidence:  A modern, Western society of free people cannot survive when large numbers use marijuana regularly.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-02-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> Pot.
> 
> This is what happens to the minds of pot users.
> 
> I've said for years, with documentation, that THC, the active drug in marijuana, is a "mild hallucinogenic."  And I've been mocked endlessly for it.
> 
> Because people don't understand the term.  A MILD hallucinogenic, doesn't mean the user is going to see snakes.  It means the ACTUAL THOUGHT PROCESS IS DISRUPTED.    
> 
> Instead of thought flowing from A to B to C to conclusion J, they go from A to F to completely-irrational false-conclusion X.
> ...


i call bullshit. you don't see me doing this, do you?

my dad used to make up his mind in a generic sense and then work to make the world fit around what he already decided. back in high school for example i was big into the video games of the time. atari 2600, commodore and atari computers - and all of this meant yes i did sit close to the TV.

it was around this time i first started needing glasses. one day while my dad was taking me around the newspaper route on a hot summer day i couldn't read the address and he spent 5 minutes bitching me out telling me my problem was sitting too close to the tv.

when he was done i calmly looked at my dad and said "dad, there are 7 people in our immediate family. 6 of us need vision correction. why is *my* problem the TV?"

he told me to stop being a smartass and never brought it up again.

you can't drop something to such a base level and run around thinking it's correct. 90% of the people i hang with who do this are very intelligent and usually we lean in the same direction politically. when we don't, we still have great conversations about it. sometimes while "sharing".

and then yes you have people who are just flat out stupid and smoke also.

the only correlation there is the one you choose to put there but it's not there on its own. sorry.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Wait wait, Taylor is right.  After all the Trump Supporters did hit them back first.

----------

iceberg (05-02-2017),NORAD (05-02-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Pot.
> 
> This is what happens to the minds of pot users.
> 
> I've said for years, with documentation, that THC, the active drug in marijuana, is a "mild hallucinogenic."  And I've been mocked endlessly for it.
> 
> Because people don't understand the term.  A MILD hallucinogenic, doesn't mean the user is going to see snakes.  It means the ACTUAL THOUGHT PROCESS IS DISRUPTED.    
> 
> Instead of thought flowing from A to B to C to conclusion J, they go from A to F to completely-irrational false-conclusion X.
> ...



Everyone I have ever known that used pot on a regular basis ended up quite dysfunctional.  Since they don't see smoking marijuana as wrong they also find no barriers to using other drugs eventually.  This is why I said that one day we will read about Taylor being found in a sleazy motel room in Utah, dead from an overdose.  She will slowly move up the drug chain.  She will of course deny it but it will follow just as the night follows the day

----------


## iceberg

> Everyone I have ever known that used pot on a regular basis ended up quite dysfunctional.  Since they don't see smoking marijuana as wrong they also find no barriers to using other drugs eventually.  This is why I said that one day we will read about Taylor being found in a sleazy motel room in Utah, dead from an overdose.  She will slowly move up the drug chain.  She will of course deny it but it will follow just as the night follows the day


my guess is they were dysfunctional before this, but whatever.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> Everyone I have ever known that used pot on a regular basis ended up quite dysfunctional.  Since they don't see smoking marijuana as wrong they also find no barriers to using other drugs eventually.  This is why I said that one day we will read about Taylor being found in a sleazy motel room in Utah, dead from an overdose.  She will slowly move up the drug chain.  She will of course deny it but it will follow just as the night follows the day


No doubt a copy of that porn queen Moldylocks hairy porn video will be playing on a continuous loop on the motel TV

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-02-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> i call bullshit. you don't see me doing this, do you?
> 
> my dad used to make up his mind in a generic sense and then work to make  the world fit around what he already decided. back in high school for  example i was big into the video games of the time. atari 2600,  commodore and atari computers - and all of this meant yes i did sit  close to the TV.
> 
> it was around this time i first started needing glasses. one day while  my dad was taking me around the newspaper route on a hot summer day i  couldn't read the address and he spent 5 minutes bitching me out telling  me my problem was sitting too close to the tv.
> 
> when he was done i calmly looked at my dad and said "dad, there are 7  people in our immediate family. 6 of us need vision correction. why is  *my* problem the TV?"
> 
> he told me to stop being a smartass and never brought it up again.
> ...



I do see irrational thought.

That's why I put you on IGNORE.

It was MY irrational thought that made me click to read your message.  I should have known better.

I don't think I'll make that mistake again, soon.

If you want to know about THC, read up about how it's categorized and why. 

Of course, as a USER, you'll reject that.  YOU KNOW BETTER - it's MEDICINE.  It makes you SMARTER.... :Weedsmoking:

----------


## iceberg

> I do see irrational thought.
> 
> That's why I put you on IGNORE.
> 
> It was MY irrational thought that made me click to read your message.  I should have known better.
> 
> I don't think I'll make that mistake again, soon.
> 
> If you want to know about THC, read up about how it's categorized and why. 
> ...


you mean like, you have your opinions so you won't change regardless of evidence presented to you?

none of us are going to see things eye to eye 100% of the time. that's life, not something to blame. so if my "logic" is strange to you then good.

cause you make little sense to me and categorize people as quickly as liberals do for the same reasons.

have fun ignoring me.

----------


## Sheldonna

> no I'm saying they were prepared. As for the white supremacists the group antifa members were fighting when she got sucker punched was a group of supremacists led by Domigo who is a known white supremacist. It wasn't a freedom of speech rally it was a group of neo nazis who traveled to Berkeley a place where they know they aren't welcome and went there to stir shit up. *Not all trump supporters are white supremacists but all white supremacists are trump supporters*.


That is pure bullshit.   And how would you know?   Have you personally interviewed them all?

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

It's their Narrative.

And their THC use makes it hard, impossible, for them to rationally examine it.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Wait wait, Taylor is right.  After all the Trump Supporters did hit them back first.


Actually, Tay is 100% wrong.   The anarchists had been throwing crap, including glass bottles, firecrackers and other stuff, at the pro-Trump side all damned day long at that event.... while the cops stood around looking like morons.   The pro-Trump side finally had had enough and fought back.  Kicked their leftist asses and ran them the hell outta town.  It was a delight to see!

----------

Rutabaga (05-02-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> my guess is they were dysfunctional before this, but whatever.



I think you have to  be somewhat dysfunctional to want to smoke pot on a regular basis.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Actually, Tay is 100% wrong.   The anarchists had been throwing crap, including glass bottles, firecrackers and other stuff, at the pro-Trump side all damned day long at that event.... while the cops stood around looking like morons.   The pro-Trump side finally had had enough and fought back.  Kicked their leftist asses and ran them the hell outta town.  It was a delight to see!


it absolutely was.

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Actually, Tay is 100% wrong.   The anarchists had been throwing crap, including glass bottles, firecrackers and other stuff, at the pro-Trump side all damned day long at that event.... while the cops stood around looking like morons.   The pro-Trump side finally had had enough and fought back.  Kicked their leftist asses and ran them the hell outta town.  It was a delight to see!


Reread my post please 

I said THE    TRUMP    SUPPORTERS    HIT     THEM   *  BACK   FIRST

*This would mean the ruffians were already hitting the Trump supporters.  I didn't make this up, it was an old old old Reader's Digest joke.

Two kids were fighting and the mother comes in and says "Who started this" and one kid says, its all his fault, he hit me back first.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-02-2017),NORAD (05-03-2017),Rutabaga (05-02-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Everyone I have ever known that used pot on a regular basis ended up quite dysfunctional.  Since they don't see smoking marijuana as wrong they also find no barriers to using other drugs eventually.  This is why I said that one day we will read about Taylor being found in a sleazy motel room in Utah, dead from an overdose.  She will slowly move up the drug chain.  She will of course deny it but it will follow just as the night follows the day


i have no desire to use harder drugs and its been atleast two months since the last time i smoked pot. you dont know me.

----------


## JustPassinThru

THC remains in the body for MONTHS after last use.

And the "high," the pleasurable effect, is not the same as the neurological impairment that causes mental impairment.

The buzz, and actual presence in the body, are two different things.  As cocaine and heroin abusers can demonstrate, as they need ever-greater amounts to get their highs.

----------


## Taylor

> THC remains in the body for MONTHS after last use.
> 
> And the "high," the pleasurable effect, is not the same as the neurological impairment that causes mental impairment.
> 
> The buzz, and actual presence in the body, are two different things.  As cocaine and heroin abusers can demonstrate, as they need ever-greater amounts to get their highs.


my recreational use of marijuana has no impact on my disliking of trump

----------


## JustPassinThru

Of course not.

And...your thought process is too impaired to understand....WERE that true, the conclusion would be WORSE for you.

Because if your illogical, irrational behavior and defense of this idiocy were NOT caused by your THC use...it would call into question your intelligence.

Having known and worked with a LOT of potheads, I say you're probably not stupid - only impaired by habitual long-term use.

Of course I could be wrong.  Naturally-stupid people show it in different ways.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-02-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Why would anyone find it pleasurable to lose control of their faculties on a constant basis like pot users do?  Just what benefit can anyone find from not having control of their emotions or actions?  What is the difference between a pot smoker who gets high on a regular basis and a binge alcoholic who does the same thing?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Why would anyone find it pleasurable to lose control of their faculties on a constant basis like pot users do?  Just what benefit can anyone find from not having control of their emotions or actions?  What is the difference between a pot smoker who gets high on a regular basis and a binge alcoholic who does the same thing?


They don't lose control, as with alcohol.

Their thought is fuzzed; and a pleasing, passive euphoria descends.  Troubling thought recedes...because the very thought process is disrupted. 

It probably stimulates secretion of dopamine in the brain as well...but the apparent effect to others, is to slow, addle, stupify the mind.

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-02-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> I think you have to  be somewhat dysfunctional to want to smoke pot on a regular basis.


maybe. maybe you're dysfunctional if you have to drink on a regular basis.

----------


## iceberg

> Actually, Tay is 100% wrong.   The anarchists had been throwing crap, including glass bottles, firecrackers and other stuff, at the pro-Trump side all damned day long at that event.... while the cops stood around looking like morons.   The pro-Trump side finally had had enough and fought back.  Kicked their leftist asses and ran them the hell outta town.  It was a delight to see!


good. people have every right to defend themselves. only the liberals will call it an attack on their rights i'm sure.

----------


## iceberg

> Of course not.
> 
> And...your thought process is too impaired to understand....WERE that true, the conclusion would be WORSE for you.
> 
> Because if your illogical, irrational behavior and defense of this idiocy were NOT caused by your THC use...it would call into question your intelligence.
> 
> Having known and worked with a LOT of potheads, I say you're probably not stupid - only impaired by habitual long-term use.
> 
> Of course I could be wrong.  Naturally-stupid people show it in different ways.


so this is how you show it?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That is pure bullshit.   And how would you know?   Have you personally interviewed them all?


It was such bullshit , that you'd have to dig that misconception from deep out of the cow's ass. That's why I didn't even bother to respond to that crap.

----------

Sheldonna (05-02-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> No doubt a copy of that porn queen Moldylocks hairy porn video will be playing on a continuous loop on the motel TV


What is Taylorist's porn site?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Reread my post please 
> 
> I said THE    TRUMP    SUPPORTERS    HIT     THEM   *  BACK   FIRST
> 
> *This would mean the ruffians were already hitting the Trump supporters.  I didn't make this up, it was an old old old Reader's Digest joke.
> 
> Two kids were fighting and the mother comes in and says "Who started this" and one kid says, its all his fault, he hit me back first.


Lol.....the olde "he/she started it".

----------


## Rutabaga

it doesnt matter who starts a fight,,only who finishes it...

----------


## iceberg

> im not denying that there was violence taking place. antifa knew that when you confront white supremacists that there would be violence and so they planned accordingly for it. and they were right.


remember not long ago when people in here hated the muslim chic "on the phone" right after a terrorist attack and many in here said she was doing all kinds of hateful things cause she "looked' like a muslim?

how is what you're doing to people you don't even know *any different* at all when you play no favorites to a side? you're judging a group of people you've never met based off a stereotype you choose to believe in.

i don't care about the reasons, i don't care about your *causes* here. . . just think about it. you hate it when people judge the apparent muslim cause that's not the "proper" thing to do. but it's ok to judge the white males cause it *is* the proper thing to do.

how is that anything but racist, taylor? how is one any different than the other?

life isn't that categorized no matter how hard you try.

----------

NORAD (05-02-2017),Rutabaga (05-02-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> remember not long ago when people in here hated the muslim chic "on the phone" right after a terrorist attack and many in here said she was doing all kinds of hateful things cause she "looked' like a muslim?
> 
> how is what you're doing to people you don't even know *any different* at all when you play no favorites to a side? you're judging a group of people you've never met based off a stereotype you choose to believe in.
> 
> i don't care about the reasons, i don't care about your *causes* here. . . just think about it. you hate it when people judge the apparent muslim cause that's not the "proper" thing to do. but it's ok to judge the white males cause it *is* the proper thing to do.
> 
> how is that anything but racist, taylor? how is one any different than the other?
> 
> life isn't that categorized no matter how hard you try.




they hate white males because white males let them...

----------


## iceberg

> they hate white males because white males let them...


most just don't care. let 'em hate and keep berkley. try some of that shit in east LA and THEN tell me how tough you are.

----------


## teeceetx

> Oh please based on what I see on that video is that she was not a danger to him and he came after her



This piece of shit that you defend was putting m80's into bottles and throwing them into the crowd.  She was making IED's!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You no longer have any credibility whatsoever.

----------


## Taylor

> This piece of shit that you defend was putting m80's into bottles and throwing them into the crowd.  She was making IED's!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You no longer have any credibility whatsoever.


you do realize there is no proof whatsoever about that claim of m80's in her bottle right? You are lecturing me about credibility when the claim you are talking about has none. You are full of dramatic shit.

----------


## teeceetx

> my recreational use of marijuana has no impact on my disliking of trump



Oh no?  There is a proven link between smoking pot and mental illness (depression, anxiety, schizophrenia, psychosis), and also a link to damage to your DNA,  which you will then pass on to your children, who pass it to their children, etc etc.  In men, pot lowers sperm count and testosterone, (which would explain why so many prog men are pussies).  They too will pass their damaged DNA onto their children.

You pot smokers were so anti-cigarette smoking, it makes me sick to see just how big a hypocrite you all are.  Stupid mutherfuckers, all.

----------


## Taylor

> Oh no?  There is a proven link between smoking pot and mental illness (depression, anxiety, schizophrenia, psychosis), and also a link to damage to your DNA,  which you will then pass on to your children, who pass it to their children, etc etc.  In men, pot lowers sperm count and testosterone, (which would explain why so many prog men are pussies).  They too will pass their damaged DNA onto their children.
> 
> You pot smokers were so anti-cigarette smoking, it makes me sick to see just how big a hypocrite you all are.  Stupid mutherfuckers, all.


yet this stupid pot smoker just obviously beat you in this argument

----------


## Rita Marley

> yet this stupid pot smoker just obviously beat you in this argument


You took a worse beatdown than smash face girl.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017),Rickity Plumber (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> You took a worse beatdown than smash face girl.


right because he has proved the claim that she had firecrackers in the wine bottles by insulting me, got it

----------


## Rita Marley

> right because he has proved the claim that she had firecrackers in the wine bottles by insulting me, got it


She was using wine bottles as weapons. Those who were there claimed she was throwing firecrackers (M-80s, quarter sticks of dynamite) in wine bottles.

Did you disprove the claims of those who were there?

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> She was using wine bottles as weapons. Those who were there claimed she was throwing firecrackers (M-80s, quarter sticks of dynamite) in wine bottles.
> 
> Did you disprove the claims of those who were there?


the bottle she had in the picture was empty. the claims are unproven and one of the reporters there said they never saw anything blowing up in wine bottles. it's not my job to prove the claim she had m80's in the bottle it's the people accusing her of it. And none of those people have proven it. The reason why it's unproven was because it was made up about her. There were fireworks being thrown but not in wine bottles thrown by her

----------


## Don29palms

> She was using wine bottles as weapons. Those who were there claimed she was throwing firecrackers (M-80s, quarter sticks of dynamite) in wine bottles.
> 
> Did you disprove the claims of those who were there?


Taylorist can't prove or disprove anything. That kind of stuff isn't needed in the made up reality of liberals.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-03-2017),Rita Marley (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> the bottle she had in the picture was empty. the claims are unproven and one of the reporters there said they never saw anything blowing up in wine bottles. it's not my job to prove the claim she had m80's in the bottle it's the people accusing her of it. And none of those people have proven it. The reason why it's unproven was because it was made up about her. There were fireworks being thrown but not in wine bottles thrown by her


Was she drinking wine during a riot? No wonder she took such a beatdown.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Was she drinking wine during a riot? No wonder she took such a beatdown.


I just can not believe this thread is going towards 90 pages.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017),Rita Marley (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Taylorist can't prove or disprove anything. That kind of stuff isn't needed in the made up reality of liberals.


you do realize that the only made up stuff right now is the unproven claim she had m80's in her wine bottles. even though the ONLY picture of her with a bottle showed it was empty.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I just can not believe this thread is going towards 90 pages.


And it stayed relatively on topic.

It's not faaaaaiiirrrr because she's a giiiirrrrllll.

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-04-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> And it stayed relatively on topic.
> 
> It's not faaaaaiiirrrr because she's a giiiirrrrllll.


if she would have used the wine bottle that i have in my avatar you wouldnt be able to tell whats in it.

----------


## NORAD

> you do realize there is no proof whatsoever about that claim of m80's in her bottle right? You are lecturing me about credibility when the claim you are talking about has none. You are full of dramatic shit.


there is proof - go find it instead of claiming it false

----------


## NORAD

> yet this stupid pot smoker just obviously beat you in this argument


You haven't won_ any_ point of your argument here.

----------


## Taylor

> there is proof - go find it instead of claiming it false


there is no proof she had m80's in a wine bottle

----------


## NORAD

> right because he has proved the claim that she had firecrackers in the wine bottles by insulting me, got it


firecrackers are not M-80's 

M80's aren't sold to the public.   How'd she get the illegal M80's?

----------


## Taylor

> firecrackers are not M-80's 
> 
> M80's aren't sold to the public.   How'd she get the illegal M80's?


she didn't

----------


## Taylor

read and process

FACT CHECK: Was a Protester Throwing Explosives Into a Berkeley Crowd Before She Was Punched?

----------


## NORAD

> you do realize that the only made up stuff right now is the unproven claim she had m80's in her wine bottles. even though the ONLY picture of her with a bottle showed it was empty.


Eye witness doesn't count?

At least you admit she had a bottle and instigated the 'attack' on her poor little self.

----------


## Rita Marley

> if she would have used the wine bottle that i have in my avatar you wouldnt be able to tell whats in it.


Why was she drinking wine in the middle of a riot? Do you think being drunk is a good idea during smash face time?

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Eye witness doesn't count?
> 
> At least you admit she had a bottle and instigated the 'attack' on her poor little self.


I didn't admit that at all

----------


## Rutabaga

antifa suppressors:

----------


## NORAD

> read and process
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was a Protester Throwing Explosives Into a Berkeley Crowd Before She Was Punched?


Snopes is a lefty org.

Didn't use to be that way.  It was at one time a true fact checking machine.

No, you need to learn how to check YOUR OWN facts.  That means digging and doing the research. It doesn't mean using a faux fact checker to bolster your narrative.

I hope you learn how to think for yourself.

----------

Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Why was she drinking wine in the middle of a riot? Do you think being drunk is a good idea during smash face time?


read the article

----------


## NORAD

> she didn't


she did!


this is fun!

----------


## Taylor

> Snopes is a lefty org.
> 
> Didn't use to be that way.  It was at one time a true fact checking machine.
> 
> No, you need to learn how to check YOUR OWN facts.  That means digging and doing the research. It doesn't mean using a faux fact checker to bolster your narrative.
> 
> I hope you learn how to think for yourself.


its only "lefty" because it debunks your bullshit

----------


## NORAD

> right because he has proved the claim that she had firecrackers in the wine bottles by insulting me, got it


Don't whine about any insults honey, you drew first blood here.

----------

Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Don't whine about any insults honey, you drew first blood here.


oh bullshit. there is no proof she had m80's in the bottle, none, except for the word of a white supremacist who made shit up. if the proof is so easy to find why dont you show it?

----------


## Rutabaga

> read the article


the article comes from a debunked source...

you're not very good at this are you...



*Snopes (Snopes.com) - TruthWiki*www.truthwiki.org/snopes-snopes-com/




It's obvious now that *Snopes*.com is particularly agenda motivated and *biased* to help Obama and Hillary Clinton, just as dogmatically as the mainstream media, ...



*In Case You Didn't Already Know How Biased Snopes Is...*www.chicksontheright.com/snopes-gets-fact-checked-on-top-democrats-sitting-for-ca...




Mar 3, 2017 - Here's the deal – *Snopes* is a left-wing *biased* joke. Oh sure, they might have started out as a legitimate source for confirming/debunking wild ...



*Snopes Writers Deciding What's Fake On Facebook Are Leftists | The ...*dailycaller.com/.../snopes-facebooks-new-fact-checker-employs-leftists-almost-exclusi...




Dec 16, 2016 - *Snopes*, which will be one of five "fact-check" organizations allowed to label ... Another*Snopes* writer, David Emery, has expressed a clear *bias* ...



*Fact Check: Snopes Is Liberal As Hell | The Daily Caller*dailycaller.com/.../fact-checking-snopes-websites-political-fact-checker-is-just-a-failed...




Jun 17, 2016 - *Snopes*' political 'fact checker', Kim Lacapria, is just a failed liberal blogger. ... Tags:*bias*, Democrat, hoax, *Snopes*. Hide Comments Show ...

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> the article comes from a debunked source...
> 
> you're not very good at this are you...
> 
> 
> 
> *Snopes (Snopes.com) - TruthWiki*
> 
> www.truthwiki.org/snopes-snopes-com/
> ...


unless its on breitbart its fake right? show proof she had m80's in the bottle.

----------


## NORAD

> its only "lefty" because it debunks your bullshit


Fail.

Its lefty because it uses words selectively.  

It doesn't go after the complete story.

Snopes probably gets about 1/2 the 'story' correct.


THINK for yourself!  Do your own research.

----------


## Taylor

> Fail.
> 
> Its lefty because it uses words selectively.  
> 
> It doesn't go after the complete story.
> 
> Snopes probably gets about 1/2 the 'story' correct.
> 
> 
> THINK for yourself!  Do your own research.


show proof

----------


## NORAD

> right because he has proved the claim that she had firecrackers in the wine bottles by insulting me, got it





> Don't whine about any insults honey, you drew first blood here.





> oh bullshit. there is no proof she had m80's in the bottle, none, except for the word of a white supremacist who made shit up. if the proof is so easy to find why dont you show it?


You're starting to lose it girl.


I'm not doing your work for you. 


Neither is anyone else.

We've already tried and now you're back to white supremacist, rah rah rah!

Yet you still haven't proven he's a white supremacist.


You just go ahead and believe what you want.

----------

Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> You'e starting to lose it girl.


shoooow prooooof

----------


## Rutabaga

> unless its on breitbart its fake right? show proof she had m80's in the bottle.


did you see a breitbart source there girl?

no,,you did not...

show proof she didnt...

snopes has left the building...

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> shoooow prooooof


shooooooooooooow prooooooooooooooooooooooooooof she didnt...


your turn.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> right because he has proved the claim that she had firecrackers in the wine bottles by insulting me, got it





> Don't whine about any insults honey, you drew first blood here.





> show proof


Read the thread from the beginning - you will find your proof if you're willing to accept it.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Read the thread from the beginning - you will find your proof if you're willing to accept it.


"proof!?"

"i don need no stinking proof!!!"

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> did you see a breitbart source there girl?
> 
> no,,you did not...
> 
> show proof she didnt...
> 
> snopes has left the building...


im not the one making the accusation. if you accuse someone of something its your job to show proof. not the other way around.

----------


## Taylor

> Read the thread from the beginning - you will find your proof if you're willing to accept it.


bullshit. its 90 pages of opinions and insults

----------


## Rita Marley

> read the article


No you.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

*Moldylocks Antifa girl was THROWING GLASS BOTTLES when she ...*www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/3545451/posts?page=48




Apr 17, 2017 - 20 posts - ‎16 authors
*Moldylocks* Antifa girl was THROWING GLASS *BOTTLES* when she got punched ... I've been talking about the wine *bottle* in her hand for at least two ... The glass *bottles* with *fireworks* inside is one thing but that picture on ... *Proof* please. ... 19 2017 11:52:30 GMT-0700 (PDT) by exit82 (The opposition *has* ...

*Antifa girl (Moldylocks) used a wine bottle as a weapon | IMDB v2.0*imdb2.freeforums.net › Politics




Apr 17, 2017 - Antifa girl (*Moldylocks*) used a wine *bottle* as a weapon ... This image *has* been reduced by 47.5%. ... covering most of her face and defending her group's throwing of M-80 *fireworks*into the pro-Trump side of the protest.



*#Moldylocks has been lying on media. A not well-known AP aerial ...*https://www.reddit.com/r/The.../moldylocks_has_been_lying_on_media_a_not/




Apr 22, 2017 - #*Moldylocks has* been lying on media. ... There was video of ANTIFA lighting and throwing the *firecrackers*. ..... This view could show her waiting with the *bottle* to attack people and that nobody tried to "crack her skull" after she ...

*The “sucker punch” at the Berkeley riot reveals the rot in our politics ...*https://fabiusmaximus.com/2017/04/17/insights-from-the-berkeley-riot-sucker-punch/




Apr 17, 2017 - She is a porn star (in one of her videos she says she *has* an affinity towards ... {There are frequent reports of ANTIFA thugs throwing *fireworks*, even .... Was Louise Rosealma an innocent victim or a thug throwing *bottles*? ..... “*Moldylocks* Antifa girl was THROWING GLASS *BOTTLES* when she got punched“.



*Moldy Locks Part 2: Enter the Felony[13.95 MB] | ISLAMIC CENTER*www.dotmusic.tk › News & Politics




Apr 26, 2017 - Download Video *Moldy Locks* Part 2: Enter the Felony. ... ied, explosive, *fireworks*, felony, crime, bourbon, 1792 bourbon, glass *bottle*, ... DEFINITIVE *Proof* Nathan Damigo Was Justified in Punching Louise Rosealma ( ... [05:28] Antifa Shuts Down Two Events in One Week, *Has* GUNS and is Stronger and ...







*Campus must prioritize safety of marginalized over free speech | The ...*www.dailycal.org/2017/05/01/399178/




2 days ago - Free speech *has* always been a tactic used by the state to grant the ... that marginalized students hold on campus *has* sculpted a particular ..... *Moldylocks* was documented throwing *bottles*and *firecrackers* at bystanders.



*Stunning Research Videos – Was Berkeley Police Department ...*https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2017/04/20/stunning.../comment-page-1/




Apr 20, 2017 - This, after he *had* earlier gone after her for using WINE *BOTTLES*. Wictor's defense of ..... After watching both videos there's still no definitive *proof* of Berkeley PD lobbing the grenades. ..... /pol/ outed *Moldylocks* and Professor Bike Lock in short order .... I am convinced that mere*firecrackers* weren't used.


*(Video) Pro Free Speech Protestors chase out Antifa - Page 2 ...*https://vnnforum.com/showthread.php?p=2177885




Apr 22, 2017 - 7 posts - ‎4 authors
Her name is *moldylocks* or raunch vag-rosie because she does hairy-pussy porn. ... I *had* to clip the image, but if you really want to see the bottom half, .... she was putting *fireworks* into the glass*bottles*--basically making IEDs.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> im not the one making the accusation. if you accuse someone of something its your job to show proof. not the other way around.


you interjected with a debunked site alleging she was not throwing bottles..

personally,,,it doesnt matter to me if she was or was not...she tried to act like a man and got put down like a rabid dog...

shit happens.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017),Rita Marley (05-03-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> you do realize that the only made up stuff right now is the unproven claim she had m80's in her wine bottles. even though the ONLY picture of her with a bottle showed it was empty.


You cannot prove or disprove that she did or did not have wine bottles with m80s in them. You weren't there!

----------


## Taylor

> you interjected with a debunked site alleging she was not throwing bottles..
> 
> personally,,,it doesnt matter to me if she was or was not...she tried to act like a man and got put down like a rabid dog...
> 
> shit happens.


bullshit bullshit bullshit. i didn't say she was or wasn't throwing bottles. i was disproving that the bottles had m80's in them. you know thats what I was talking about.

----------


## Taylor

> You cannot prove or disprove that she did or did not have wije bottles wiyh m80s in them. You weren't there!


by that rationale then other people here cant prove she had m80's in them either can they? why dont you tell the people here who are claiming she was throwing bottles with m80's in them that they weren't there and so they cant prove she was or wasn't doing it? the fact remains that there is no actual proof the bottles had m80's in them.

----------


## Rita Marley

> bullshit bullshit bullshit. i didn't say she was or wasn't throwing bottles. i was disproving that the bottles had m80's in them. you know thats what I was talking about.


I tend to agree with this fine point. There would have been reports of major shrapnel wounds with a device like that.

----------

Taylor (05-03-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> by that rationale then other people here cant prove she had m80's in them either can they? why dont you tell the people here who are claiming she was throwing bottles with m80's in them that they weren't there and so they cant prove she was or wasn't doing it? the fact remains that there is no actual proof the bottles had m80's in them.


And there is no proof they didn't.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Snopes is a lefty org.
> 
> Didn't use to be that way.  It was at one time a true fact checking machine.


It never was.

The two owners were highlighted by MRC a few months back.  A former stripper and "escort" and one of her customers.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> And there is no proof they didn't.


you want something to exist that isn't there

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You're starting to lose it girl.
> 
> 
> I'm not doing your work for you. 
> 
> 
> Neither is anyone else.
> 
> We've already tried and now you're back to white supremacist, rah rah rah!
> ...


She will.

Hundreds of thousands of others...either stupid or pot-addicted.

And because they reject truth...we'll have civil war, and out of that, iron-fisted Marxism.

----------


## NORAD

> bullshit. its 90 pages of opinions and insults


Yaaaa!!!   You shouldn't have started insulting people, eh?

 There's tons of proof.

The proof doesn't fit your narrative.

----------

Madison (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> bullshit bullshit bullshit. i didn't say she was or wasn't throwing bottles. i was disproving that the bottles had m80's in them. you know thats what I was talking about.


you disproved NOTHING..

try again..

----------

Madison (05-03-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well.   it's okay then that she was throwing bottles.   Have you ever gotten hit by a flying bottle?

----------


## Taylor

> well.   it's okay then that she was throwing bottles.   Have you ever gotten hit by a flying bottle?


theres also no real proof she was throwing the bottles either

----------


## NORAD

> theres also no real proof she was throwing the bottles either


Only fake proof, eh?

----------

Madison (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> theres also no real proof she was throwing the bottles either


It's possible she was drinking wine during the riot.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Only fake proof, eh?


no, only speculation

----------


## Taylor

> It's possible she was drinking wine during the riot.


or picking it up as a defensive weapon when the white supremacist founder of identity europa charged her

----------


## Rita Marley

> or picking it up as a defensive weapon when the white supremacist founder of identity europa charged her


She picked up some others and put them in her backpack as any good environmentalist would do.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017),Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> theres also no real proof she was throwing the bottles either


You can understand pictures, right?


https://twitter.com/BakedNorwegian/s...11784801796098


https://twitter.com/BakedNorwegian/s...866625/photo/1

----------

Madison (05-03-2017),Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## NORAD



----------

Madison (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> She picked up some others and put them in her backpack as any good environmentalist would do.


thats still not actual proof she literally threw them at people or put m80's in them and then threw them

----------


## Taylor

> You can understand pictures, right?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BakedNorwegian/s...11784801796098
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BakedNorwegian/s...866625/photo/1


a white supremacist supporting another white supremacist. shocking.

----------


## Rita Marley

> thats still not actual proof she literally threw them at people or put m80's in them and then threw them


It's also possible she was as inept at making and throwing explosives as she was later during smash face time.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

Again libtards-commies-leftists etc... ... bullshit-bs-smiley-emoticon.jpg



Who the fuck that bitch think she is ??

----------


## NORAD

> a *white supremacist* supporting *another white supremacist.* shocking.


Who????


Prove it!

You still won't accept the simple truth she had a least one bottle, looks like there was some smoke coming out of it......
This was the first 'attack' on your anifa hero.

What's his face saw what she was doing and whacked the bottle out of her hand.


Now you're back to insulting....

stay classy

----------


## Calypso Jones

> theres also no real proof she was throwing the bottles either


just freaking video and her own words on social media.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Who????
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> You still won't accept the simple truth she had a least one bottle, looks like there was some smoke coming out of it......
> This was the first 'attack' on your anifa hero.
> 
> What's his face saw what she was doing and whacked the bottle out of her hand.
> ...


prove he is a white supremacist? identity evropa

and there is no smoke coming from anything. you are wanting to see something that isn't there. there is literally no proof she had m80's in a bottle. its all speculation that came from people and websites sympathetic to the alt-right and domigo.

----------


## Taylor

> just freaking video and her own words on social media.


there is no video of her putting m80's in a bottle and throwing it and she never said anything about doing that either.

----------


## Rita Marley

> there is no video of her putting m80's in a bottle and throwing it and she never said anything about doing that either.


Those dreads though. Total cultural appropriation.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Those dreads though. Total cultural appropriation.


i actually dont have much of a problem with cultural appropriation. i think it can go too far sometimes but its not a passion of mine. i like her dreads actually. when i had long hair i thought about doing something like that at one time.

----------


## Rita Marley

> i actually dont have much of a problem with cultural appropriation. i think it can go too far sometimes but its not a passion of mine. i like her dreads actually. when i had long hair i thought about doing something like that at one time.


That's because of your white privilege. Or half-white privilege.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> or picking it up as a defensive weapon when the white supremacist founder of identity europa charged her


so hes one of the good guys.... :Headbang:

----------


## Rutabaga

> a white supremacist supporting another white supremacist. shocking.


can they help it if they are supreme?

after all,,they built the world you take for granted.

----------


## NORAD

> prove he is a white supremacist? identity evropa
> 
> and there is no smoke coming from anything. you are wanting to see something that isn't there. there is literally no proof she had m80's in a bottle. its all speculation that came from people and websites sympathetic to the alt-right and domigo.


Links?   Proof of what rolls off your fingertips, please.

----------


## NORAD

> there is no video of her putting m80's in a bottle and throwing it and she never said anything about doing that either.


In her own words, there is a video.

You lack critical thinking skills.

You refuse to look for the proof.

----------


## Taylor

> In her own words, there is a video.
> 
> You lack critical thinking skills.
> 
> You refuse to look for the proof.


there is not a video of her talking about throwing bottles at people with m80's in them. you know that.

----------


## NORAD

> there is not a video of her talking about throwing bottles at people with m80's in them. you know that.


What would you like to bet???

----------

Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> there is not a video of her talking about throwing bottles at people with m80's in them. you know that.


now its talking about it?


tisk, tisk...

----------

MrMike (05-03-2017),NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> What would you like to bet???


do you want to supply it or shall i?

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> What would you like to bet???


ill personally ask calypso jones, who i dont like or respect as an administartor, to temporarily ban me for a week or longer if you can show me a video of her throwing bottles with m80s in them or admitting to throwing bottles with m80's in them.

----------


## Rita Marley

> ill personally ask calypso jones, who i dont like or respect as an administartor, to temporarily ban me for a week or longer if you can show me a video of her throwing bottles with m80s in them or admitting to throwing bottles with m80's in them.


Yeah but those dreads are just wrong.

----------


## Taylor

> Yeah but those dreads are just wrong.


nah i dont think they are that bad really, but they just aren't for me personally. i like to wash my hair.

----------


## Rita Marley

> nah i dont think they are that bad really, but they just aren't for me personally. i like to wash my hair.


Do you think people with dreads don't wash their hair?

----------


## Taylor

> Do you think people with dreads don't wash their hair?


they do but i like being able to do things with my hair and you just cant do a lot with long dreads in my opinion

----------


## Rutabaga

take your pick:


*Lieutenant of Kek on Twitter: "#moldylocks not only threw glass bottles ...*https://twitter.com/LieutenantOfKek/status/855439606677897217




Apr 21, 2017 - #*moldylocks* not only threw glass *bottles into* a crowd, but was lighting *M80s* and dropping *them into* the *bottles* before *throwing* ...



*Tim Kennedy on Twitter: "Put explosives in a glass bottle (making a ...*https://twitter.com/TimKennedyMMA/status/855382610612191232




Apr 21, 2017 - *Put* explosives in a glass *bottle* (making a hasty IED) and try to *throw* it at demonstrators I will push/hit/stop you. Reguardless of ...



*MEDIA LIES EXPOSED: Antifa Thug Girl Was Using Glass Bottles as ...*theralphretort.com/nathan-damigo-did-nothing-wrong-antifa-thug-girl-was-using-glas...




Apr 17, 2017 - *Throwing bottles* at Trump/free speech supporters who came to Berkeley to exercise their constitutional rights. Keep in mind ... Also, listen to this *video*. ..... She was also *putting m80s into bottles and throwing them*, basically a bomb. She is a .... *Moldylocks* is no lady and deserves to have her ass kicked.



*Moldylocks Was Not Just Throwing Bottles, It Is Far Worse ...*www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message3506412/pg1
Apr 21, 2017 - 30 posts - ‎5 authors
He is 100% right, if the U.S. Government is going to ignore *them*, then it is the ... Click on any one of Natty Lifters countless *videos* exposing .... *Moldy locks* was *putting m80* fireworks inside glass wine*bottles and throwing them* ...



*Violent Antifa Thugs Throw Bricks, Bottles and M-80s at Trump ...*www.thegatewaypundit.com/.../antifa-thugs-throw-bricks-bottles-m-80s-trump-suppo...




Apr 15, 2017 - The following are tweets and *videos* commenting on the violence in Berkeley: ...*VIDEO*: #Trump backers getting pepper sprayed and *M80's thrown* at *them* in #Berkeley. ... Antifa have *throw* SIX *m80's into* a crowd of peaceful Trump ..... Conservative *Talk* · Conservapedia · American Conservative Party ...Missing: moldylocks ‎putting

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> do you want to supply it or shall i?


I have a hunch if the antifa 'girl' screamed in Taylor's face what the truth was, Taylor still wouldn't accept it.


Be my guest though.

----------

Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> ill personally ask calypso jones, who i dont like or respect as an administartor, to temporarily ban me for a week or longer if you can show me a video of her throwing bottles with m80s in them or admitting to throwing bottles with m80's in them.



I kind of like throwing you in the mosh pit for a few months instead.

----------


## NORAD

> ill personally ask calypso jones, who i dont like or respect as an administartor, to temporarily ban me for a week or longer if you can show me a video of her throwing bottles with m80s in them or admitting to throwing bottles with m80's in them.


And a few changes in your sig lines and avi's for ... three months.
Rotated weekly
Our choice

----------


## Rita Marley

> they do but i like being able to do things with my hair and you just cant do a lot with long dreads in my opinion


You said you like to wash your hair, but who cares. Her dreads are a cultural appropriation and only white privileged racists would approve.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> take your pick:
> 
> 
> *Lieutenant of Kek on Twitter: "#moldylocks not only threw glass bottles ...*
> 
> https://twitter.com/LieutenantOfKek/status/855439606677897217
> 
> 
> Apr 21, 2017 - #*moldylocks* not only threw glass *bottles into* a crowd, but was lighting *M80s* and dropping *them into* the *bottles* before *throwing* ...
> ...


you do realize that not one of those things shows her putting m80's in a bottle and throwing them right? the one picture of her with a bottle shows its clearly empty. the twitter comments are just comments on a still photo. lame dude. lame.

----------


## Taylor

> I kind of like throwing you in the mosh pit for a few months instead.


i dont know what that means

----------


## ELOrocks17

> or picking it up as a defensive weapon when the white supremacist founder of identity europa charged her


Well, the whore of Berkley did say she was going to collect 100 Nazi scalps..or are you saying she never mentioned it?

----------


## Taylor

> And a few changes in your sig lines and avi's for ... three months.
> Rotated weekly
> Our choice


and what changes would those be exactly?

FYI twitter comments are not proof of HER putting m80's in a bottle and throwing them.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I have a hunch if the antifa 'girl' screamed in Taylor's face what the truth was, Taylor still wouldn't accept it.
> 
> 
> Be my guest though.


its not important...the sport is... :Headbang:

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Well, the whore of Berkley did say she was going to collect 100 Nazi scalps..or are you saying she never mentioned it?


and thats the same as putting m80s in a bottle and throwing them? thats proof?

----------


## Rita Marley

> and thats the same as putting m80s in a bottle and throwing them? thats proof?


Is this what you call winning an argument?

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> you do realize that not one of those things shows her putting m80's in a bottle and throwing them right? the one picture of her with a bottle shows its clearly empty. the twitter comments are just comments on a still photo. lame dude. lame.


now you want to change it AGAIN?

you said "talked about it"...

im not a dude, child...save that nonsense for others of your obvious limited intellect...

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017),Rita Marley (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Is this what you call winning an argument?


nazi scalps is from a movie and not meant to be literal when she said it. people here claim she put m80s in wine bottles, lit it, and then threw it at the crowd. all I'm asking for is proof of that but there is no proof of it because she didn't put m80s in bottles.

----------


## Taylor

> now you want to change it AGAIN?
> 
> you said "talked about it"...
> 
> im not a dude, child...save that nonsense for others of your obvious limited intellect...


you people need to get your claims straight. the claim is that she put m80s in bottles and threw them at the crowd. there is no proof she did that. the only picture of her shows her holding an empty bottle. thats it.

----------


## Rita Marley

> nazi scalps is from a movie and not meant to be literal when she said it. people here claim she put m80s in wine bottles, lit it, and then threw it at the crowd. all I'm asking for is proof of that but there is no proof of it because she didn't put m80s in bottles.


It's such a minor point. Even if you concede it only makes her stupidity and guilt a fraction less.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> nazi scalps is from a movie and not meant to be literal when she said it. people here claim she put m80s in wine bottles, lit it, and then threw it at the crowd. all I'm asking for is proof of that but there is no proof of it because she didn't put m80s in bottles.


so when some supreme white male says he wants to gut her like a fish we can all agree hes just joking...

i DO see the humor in it...

----------


## Taylor

> It's such a minor point. Even if you concede it only makes her stupidity and guilt a fraction less.


whats her guilt exactly?

----------


## ELOrocks17

> and thats the same as putting m80s in a bottle and throwing them? thats proof?


It shows intent. She admitted that she was going to assault or kill people because she didnt like that they were exercising their 1st amendment rights.

----------

Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> so when some supreme white male says he wants to gut her like a fish we can all agree hes just joking...
> 
> i DO see the humor in it...


i dont think most reasonable people would actually believe he will literally gut her like a fish

----------


## Taylor

> It shows intent. She admitted that she was going to assault or kill people because she didnt like that they were exercising their 1st amendment rights.


your reaching

----------


## iceberg

> your reaching


you're 

pfffft liberals.   :Smile:

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> whats her guilt exactly?


She threatened on social media to get 100 nazi scalps. She drove 8 hours to be there in full costume, complete with bandanas and empty wine bottles. She put herself in the middle of a melee. She got herself punched in the face.

How does that life sound to you, pretty good?

----------

JustPassinThru (05-03-2017),NORAD (05-03-2017),Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> She threatened on social media to get 100 nazi scalps. She drove 8 hours to be there in full costume, complete with bandanas and empty wine bottles. She put herself in the middle of a melee. She got herself punched in the face.
> 
> How does that life sound to you, pretty good?


i respect her for going there to confront those people

----------


## Rita Marley

> i respect her for going there to confront those people


Stopping free speech is not a noble cause. You're the slave owner in this civil war.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-03-2017),NORAD (05-03-2017),Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> you people need to get your claims straight. the claim is that she put m80s in bottles and threw them at the crowd. there is no proof she did that. the only picture of her shows her holding an empty bottle. thats it.


early onset dementia child?

or short term memory loss due to pot use?

post #958

from YOU:
"there is not a video of her *talking about throwing bottles* at people with m80's in them. you know that."

----------

JustPassinThru (05-03-2017),NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> early onset dementia child?
> 
> or short term memory loss due to pot use?
> 
> post #958
> 
> from YOU:
> "there is not a video of her *talking about throwing bottles* at people with m80's in them. you know that."


well yeah of course there are videos of people talking about it, but you and i both know thats not what i meant

----------


## Rutabaga

> whats her guilt exactly?


being an idiot for starters...then a whiny little bitch second...a "i'll fuck a donkey for a buck" porn wannabe, third..im sure theres more...

----------


## Rutabaga

> well yeah of course there are videos of people talking about it, but you and i both know thats not what i meant


i take people at their word...

i dont read into it to try to make it fit my own reasons..

those are YOUR words..not mine...

deal with it.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> i dont think most reasonable people would actually believe he will literally gut her like a fish


thats convenient...me,,i'd believe him...you?

you would just wave your magic selfi-stick and hope its all deleted...

you are food...like sheep, cattle, pigs and chickens...

better to be the wolf than the sheep...

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

I wonder if farting in a safe space is a violation. Must be. How could they prove it, though?

----------



----------


## Don29palms

> i respect her for going there to confront those people


So you respect terrorists? That's good to know.

----------


## NORAD

> and what changes would those be exactly?
> 
> FYI twitter comments are not proof of HER putting m80's in a bottle and throwing them.


The changes would be whatever I want them to be.
I believe I said video - her mouth saying those words.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I wonder if farting in a safe space is a violation. Must be. How could they prove it, though?


Man, that's liberal suicide!!!! Murder,  if friends are present.

----------

NORAD (05-03-2017),Rita Marley (05-03-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> i respect her for going there to confront those people


#hypocrite

You chastised the white dude for 'going there' to attend a rally also.  There were two opposing  rallies.

OBVIOUSLY antifa went there to fight - with bottles and M80's, who knows what else. 
Dressed in black from head to toe with their faces covered.
How was the other group dressed?

They weren't dressed to fight.

They didn't have backpacks full of bottles.

They didn't destroy private property or set fires.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-04-2017),Rutabaga (05-03-2017),usfan (05-04-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Man, that's liberal suicide!!!! Murder,  if friends are present.


Blame Marty.

----------



----------


## Rutabaga

taylor,,,you need to stay away from things like that...you are ill-prepared for the raw visceral underbelly of human nature...dudes dont kill,,,humans do...in fact,,we are the only species on earth that kills from a distance...

word to the wise,,,dont get in the way...

----------

JustPassinThru (05-03-2017),Rita Marley (05-03-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> thats convenient...me,,i'd believe him...you?
> 
> *you would just wave your magic selfi-stick and hope its all deleted...
> *
> you are food...like sheep, cattle, pigs and chickens...
> 
> better to be the wolf than the sheep...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Rutabaga (05-03-2017)

----------


## NORAD

Taylor???

Taylor???????

----------


## Taylor

> #hypocrite
> 
> You chastised the white dude for 'going there' to attend a rally also.  There were two opposing  rallies.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY antifa went there to fight - with bottles and M80's, who knows what else. 
> Dressed in black from head to toe with their faces covered.
> How was the other group dressed?
> 
> They weren't dressed to fight.
> ...


no i chastised the white supremacists for going there knowing it was to stir up trouble while pretending it was just a free speech rally. antifa responded to their actions.

----------


## Taylor

> The changes would be whatever I want them to be.
> I believe I said video - her mouth saying those words.


oh then I'm good since she never said a word about using wine bottles with m80s in them.

----------


## Taylor

> Taylor???
> 
> Taylor???????


what? my bf came home and i logged off. patience child.

----------


## Don29palms

> what? my bf came home and i logged off. patience child.


Your parents let your boyfriend live in their house?

----------

NORAD (05-04-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Your parents let your boyfriend live in their house?


oh good one

----------


## iceberg

> i respect her for going there to confront those people


but don't *those people* have a right to speak their mind also? right now you're very much "only when i approve".

you either support free speech or you don't. trying to classify it and outlaw bits and pieces at a time is stupid. there are obvious things you can't say or do like scream FIRE in public places.

but when someone says things you politically don't like, it's NOT your *right* to shut them up. protest sure, but not hit them, not shut them down nor the like. and again just who are "those people"? generic non-named people you choose to stereotype so the hate is ok?

maybe that thought process is why there's divide out there, taylor. if i told you to shut up you had no right to say how you feel and if you don't, we'll hit you after calling you bad words first, would you fight back, or shut up?

whatever you'd likely do - well why is the other side wrong for doing the same thing?

when liberals burn flags the people who defend them the most are usually soldiers. why? cause you have the right to speak your mind whether they agree or not and *this* is what they go out and fight for. would that liberals show *common rights* the same respect.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-04-2017),Jeffrey (05-04-2017),NORAD (05-04-2017),Rutabaga (05-04-2017),usfan (05-04-2017)

----------


## Jeffrey

> He is just following the left's instructions by not assuming gender. She may very well have identified as a man that day.  This guy should be a hero of the left, gender equality/neutrality obviously means a lot to him.  Oh wait, that's different right? LOL. 
> 
> If you go looking for a fight, you will probably find one, just be ready for the consequences.


Unless the woman had physically assaulted the man he should have shown more restraint.  All he did was reinforce the idea that wingnuts are elitist bullies.

Once again, for the umpteenth time, when little people get enough they will react, and it is simpy human nature to do so.  Why are wingnuts so blind to this fact of humanity?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Unless the woman had physically assaulted the man he should have shown more restraint.  All he did was reinforce the idea that wingnuts are elitist bullies.
> 
> Once again, for the umpteenth time, when little people get enough they will react, and it is simpy human nature to do so.  Why are wingnuts so blind to this fact of humanity?


Gender is a CONSTRUCT, Jeffrey.  Haven't you been keeping up?

So I don't give a great goddamn WHAT sex the agitator FEELS LIKE when he/she/it is throwing IEDs.  Someone is a danger to me, my family, my love of peace and quiet...he/she/it is gonna feel my preferences, if you get my drift.

----------

Rutabaga (05-04-2017)

----------


## Jeffrey

Given the crazy hairdos I see coming into Macs each day, it doesn't surprise me that a white woman would be wearing dreadlocks.

I wish the younger generation was not so belligerent when expressing their views, but as I have said, when enough is enough then they will not take it lying down.

----------


## iceberg

> Unless the woman had physically assaulted the man he should have shown more restraint.  All he did was reinforce the idea that wingnuts are elitist bullies.
> 
> Once again, for the umpteenth time, when little people get enough they will react, and it is simpy human nature to do so.  Why are wingnuts so blind to this fact of humanity?


you mean like when the fanatical left tells people what to accept and how to live their lives, people will tire of it and fight back?

why are liberals so blind to this fact of humanity???

----------

NORAD (05-04-2017),Rutabaga (05-04-2017)

----------


## Jeffrey

> Gender is a CONSTRUCT, Jeffrey.  Haven't you been keeping up?
> 
> So I don't give a great goddamn WHAT sex the agitator FEELS LIKE when he/she/it is throwing IEDs.  Someone is a danger to me, my family, my love of peace and quiet...he/she/it is gonna feel my preferences, if you get my drift.


So in your mind the women and children should be left to fend for themselves?  I just was not brought up that way.  This callous disregard of the well
being of the weaker sex is a sign of rot in our society that is manifesting itself in such violence.  There were ways of containing or restricting the woman other than striking her in the face. A good bear hug will piss them off more than anything else will as they realize and sense the power of a male.

I guess it is the shit eating grin I wear but it seems I cannot go out in public without getting little hugs from strange women. Hey, an old fart like me eats that up, makes me feel alive.  Even the very young women at the pharmacy get a kick out ole gramps.  :Smiley20:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So in your mind the women and children should be left to fend for themselves?  I just was not brought up that way.  This callous disregard of the well


I wasn't brought up that way, either.  But the way I was brought up, is now identified as racist-sexist-bigoted-homophobic.

I was brought up in a world where property rights MATTERED; where government had LIMITS; and where men and women had different, both-valued, roles in society.

YOUR people pushed that in the trash; and now, label to this day, anyone who clings to it, with their whole panoply of "ists."

So...you OWN this new contempt against ugly, scowling, filthy-haired women.



> being of the weaker sex is a sign of rot in our society that is manifesting itself in such violence.  There were ways of containing or restricting the woman other than striking her in the face. A good bear hug will piss them off more than anything else will as they realize and sense the power of a male.
> 
> I guess it is the shit eating grin I wear but it seems I cannot go out in public without getting little hugs from strange women. Hey, an old fart like me eats that up, makes me feel alive.  Even the very young women at the pharmacy get a kick out ole gramps.


Fuck you and your bear hugs.

Someone wants to blow off an M-80 in a glass jar, and blind me...I don't have bear hugs.

I have arms to bear.

----------

Rutabaga (05-04-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> I wasn't brought up that way, either.  But the way I was brought up, is now identified as racist-sexist-bigoted-homophobic.
> 
> I was brought up in a world where property rights MATTERED; where government had LIMITS; and where men and women had different, both-valued, roles in society.
> 
> YOUR people pushed that in the trash; and now, label to this day, anyone who clings to it, with their whole panoply of "ists."
> 
> So...you OWN this new contempt against ugly, scowling, filthy-haired women.
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody was blowing up glass bottles with m80's in them

----------


## iceberg

> So in your mind the women and children should be left to fend for themselves?  I just was not brought up that way.  *This callous disregard of the well being of the weaker sex is a sign of rot in our society* that is manifesting itself in such violence.  There were ways of containing or restricting the woman other than striking her in the face. A good bear hug will piss them off more than anything else will as they realize and sense the power of a male.
> 
> I guess it is the shit eating grin I wear but it seems I cannot go out in public without getting little hugs from strange women. Hey, an old fart like me eats that up, makes me feel alive.  Even the very young women at the pharmacy get a kick out ole gramps.


pretty sure you're not allowed to call women "weaker sex" anymore. last i heard liberals said doing THAT was the sign of rot in our country.

but bill nye doing videos bout ladies sex-junk OH OH OH is ok.

----------

NORAD (05-04-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> Nobody was blowing up glass bottles with m80's in them


man, all this talk is gonna give m80s a bad name.

----------

NORAD (05-04-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> man, all this talk is gonna give m80s a bad name.


and wine bottles too. wine is good.

----------


## iceberg

> and wine bottles too. wine is good.


never did the wine thing. when i drank my general motto was "if i can't light it on fire, i won't drink it"

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> i dont think most reasonable people would actually believe he will literally gut her like a fish



No, I would think it would be more like a deer or a hog.

----------

NORAD (05-04-2017),Rutabaga (05-04-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I wonder if farting in a safe space is a violation. Must be. How could they prove it, though?



Confucius Say:  Man who farts in church must sit in own pew.

----------


## Sled Dog

> im not denying that there was violence taking place. antifa knew that when you confront white supremacists that there would be violence and so they planned accordingly for it. and they were right.


You're denying, in the face of factual evidence to the contrary, that the cunt that got knocked on her ass expressly stated that she was seeking "100 scalps" and that she was also loading explosives into glass bottles, an act which had potentially lethal consequences.

Why are you, @Taylor, lying your ass off to protect a hate-filled porn-slut?

----------

NORAD (05-04-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> You're denying, in the face of factual evidence to the contrary, that the cunt that got knocked on her ass expressly stated that she was seeking "100 scalps" and that she was also loading explosives into glass bottles, an act which had potentially lethal consequences.
> 
> Why are you, @Taylor, lying your ass off to protect a hate-filled porn-slut?


Taylorist has already said she respects terrorists.

----------


## Sled Dog

> no I'm saying they were prepared. As for the white supremacists the group antifa members were fighting when she got sucker punched was a group of supremacists led by Domigo who is a known white supremacist. It wasn't a freedom of speech rally it was a group of neo nazis who traveled to Berkeley a place where they know they aren't welcome and went there to stir shit up. Not all trump supporters are white supremacists but all white supremacists are trump supporters.


How many times do we have to tell your dumb ass that the cunt wasn't "sucker punched"?

You're making yourself appear even more ignorant than usual with your mindless repetitions in the faces of people who know your error and have repeatedly corrected you.  

Your attempt at establishing some kind of victimhood for the terrorist bitch is failing udderly, as have you, in your efforts to establish any sort of moral foundation for your support of terrorism.

----------

NORAD (05-04-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

> Confucius Say:  Man who farts in church must sit in own pew.


Confucius Say: Man who go to bed with itchy butt wake up with smelly finger.

----------


## NORAD

> oh then I'm good since she never said a word about using wine bottles with m80s in them.


 @Taylor

She most certainly did, there is a video.  You're too scared to face the truth.


Accept the bet or not?

----------


## NORAD

> what? my bf came home and i logged off. patience child.



awww shucks, little doggy

----------


## NORAD

> Nobody was blowing up glass bottles with m80's in them


You're fooling yourself.

You haven't done your research.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> awww shucks, little doggy


I like "doggy" too!

I can give it a good slap on the ass (when needed).

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

As much as I hate to say this @Taylor may be right about the M80.  M80's have been illegal for sale to the general public for almost 50 years.  You need a special Federal license in order to possess them.  So, its highly unlikely the antifa bitch was throwing wine bottles with M80's in them.  This is not to say she could not have been stuffing fireworks down into wine bottles or someone could have made homemade explosives.  Some of the rockets are quite powerful and could inflict damage but I don't see how you could get the rocket into a wine bottle.  That also holds true for the M80.  I think they were too large to fit down the neck of a wine bottle.

This is not to agree with Taylor on any other issue because I don't and I do believe the antifa bitch got what she deserved.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> You're denying, in the face of factual evidence to the contrary, that the cunt that got knocked on her ass expressly stated that she was seeking "100 scalps" and that she was also loading explosives into glass bottles, an act which had potentially lethal consequences.
> 
> Why are you, @Taylor, lying your ass off to protect a hate-filled porn-slut?


she was not loading explosives into bottles. there is no proof at all that she was doing that and you know it. that's the real lie tha you are helping to promote.

----------


## Taylor

> @Taylor
> 
> She most certainly did, there is a video.  You're too scared to face the truth.
> 
> 
> Accept the bet or not?


I already told you I'd bet whatever that there is no proof she was loading m80's into glass bottles and throwing them.

----------


## Taylor

> As much as I hate to say this @Taylor may be right about the M80.  M80's have been illegal for sale to the general public for almost 50 years.  You need a special Federal license in order to possess them.  So, its highly unlikely the antifa bitch was throwing wine bottles with M80's in them.  This is not to say she could not have been stuffing fireworks down into wine bottles or someone could have made homemade explosives.  Some of the rockets are quite powerful and could inflict damage but I don't see how you could get the rocket into a wine bottle.  That also holds true for the M80.  I think they were too large to fit down the neck of a wine bottle.
> 
> This is not to agree with Taylor on any other issue because I don't and I do believe the antifa bitch got what she deserved.


It's ok to agree with me. It's not a disease.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Unless the woman had physically assaulted the man he should have shown more restraint.  All he did was reinforce the idea that wingnuts are elitist bullies.
> 
> Once again, for the umpteenth time, when little people get enough they will react, and it is simpy human nature to do so.  Why are wingnuts so blind to this fact of humanity?


why are you so blind to the progs actions?

to the democrats complete and utter shameful history?

you cannot fix racism/sexism by being racist/sexist to another minority..

what part of that escapes you?

----------


## iceberg

> As much as I hate to say this @Taylor may be right about the M80.  M80's have been illegal for sale to the general public for almost 50 years.  You need a special Federal license in order to possess them.  So, its highly unlikely the antifa bitch was throwing wine bottles with M80's in them.  This is not to say she could not have been stuffing fireworks down into wine bottles or someone could have made homemade explosives.  Some of the rockets are quite powerful and could inflict damage but I don't see how you could get the rocket into a wine bottle.  That also holds true for the M80. * I think they were too large to fit down the neck of a wine bottle.*
> 
> This is not to agree with Taylor on any other issue because I don't and I do believe the antifa bitch got what she deserved.


but you could sure drop them in a toilet.

----------


## iceberg

> It's ok to agree with me. It's not a disease.


heh - please point out where you've agreed with them.   :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> It's ok to agree with me. It's not a disease.



I did have to go take a shower

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> As much as I hate to say this @Taylor may be right about the M80.  M80's have been illegal for sale to the general public for almost 50 years.  You need a special Federal license in order to possess them.  So, its highly unlikely the antifa bitch was throwing wine bottles with M80's in them.  This is not to say she could not have been stuffing fireworks down into wine bottles or someone could have made homemade explosives.  Some of the rockets are quite powerful and could inflict damage but I don't see how you could get the rocket into a wine bottle.  That also holds true for the M80.  I think they were too large to fit down the neck of a wine bottle.
> 
> This is not to agree with Taylor on any other issue because I don't and I do believe the antifa bitch got what she deserved.


M80's perhaps. But i used to buy Silver Salutes by the gross in late 80's. All the attributes of M80's but i think M80 is a generic term anymore  for the waterproof "ash can " type of explosive . Hate to say firecracker as that gives people the impression of the old Black Cats.

----------

iceberg (05-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> M80's perhaps. But i used to buy Silver Salutes by the gross in late 80's. All the attributes of M80's but i think M80 is a generic term anymore  for the waterproof "ash can " type of explosive . Hate to say firecracker as that gives people the impression of the old Black Cats.



Silver salutes? Like seal controls? That are water proof charges. ( not a fire cracker ) 


The "80" designation, of M-80, is the charge size measurement. Kind of like 20g 12g 16g 410g ect.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Silver salutes? Like seal controls? That are water proof charges. ( not a fire cracker ) 
> 
> 
> The "80" designation, of M-80, is the charge size measurement. Kind of like 20g 12g 16g 410g ect.


Very similar. Used to toss them off the back of tje boat and watch the geyser shoot 15 to 20 in the air

----------


## Big Dummy

> Very similar. Used to toss them off the back of tje boat and watch the geyser shoot 15 to 20 in the air


Do you know what it feels like to like a full stick and run? They always volunteer the big dummy. And the dummy does it for some damn reason. Investigations begin in when this happens. And IDK why EOD didn't want me?

----------


## Retiredat50

> Unless the woman had physically assaulted the man he should have shown more restraint.  All he did was reinforce the idea that wingnuts are elitist bullies.
> 
> Once again, for the umpteenth time, when little people get enough they will react, and it is simpy human nature to do so.  Why are wingnuts so blind to this fact of humanity?


I have seen all the photos and watched all the videos. The antifa idiots had a front line that was supposed to protect those in the back. The people in the back, including the slut, were loading wine bottles with M80s and throwing them into the crowd of people that were exercising their freedom of speech rights and were not bothering anyone.

A group of the people that were exercising their freedom of speech realized that the fascists trying to deny their right to free speech were also trying to cause them serious injury, so they pushed through the front line and attacked the ones throwing the bombs. 

Moukdylocks was one of those idiots that were trying to seriously injure people just because they wanted to have a rally and exercise their rights to free speech. She was in the action of trying to throw a bomb into the crowd as the marine initiated contact with her. She then tried to run away but had nowhere to go and he punched her. So she was trying ot seriously injure people because she does not agree with there point of view, and in doing so got punched in the face. She is lucky it was him and not I, because I would have kicked her teeth in when she was on the ground. She gave up any BS women can't be hit when she stated that she was going to the rally to hurt people and when she was throwing bombs into the crowd.

You are right though, the left has been attacking the right for sometime now and the little people are tired of it. They are reacting, and defending themselves, why are you blind to this?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-04-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Do you know what it feels like to like a full stick and run? They always volunteer the big dummy. And the dummy does it for some damn reason. Investigations begin in when this happens. And IDK why EOD didn't want me?


Even if I could understand those Brothers they only know about three or four words. They are shit, mofo, my and nihger.

----------

Big Dummy (05-04-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> I have seen all the photos and watched all the videos. The antifa idiots had a front line that was supposed to protect those in the back. The people in the back, including the slut, were loading wine bottles with M80s and throwing them into the crowd of people that were exercising their freedom of speech rights and were not bothering anyone.
> 
> A group of the people that were exercising their freedom of speech realized that the fascists trying to deny their right to free speech were also trying to cause them serious injury, so they pushed through the front line and attacked the ones throwing the bombs. 
> 
> Moukdylocks was one of those idiots that were trying to seriously injure people just because they wanted to have a rally and exercise their rights to free speech. She was in the action of trying to throw a bomb into the crowd as the marine initiated contact with her. She then tried to run away but had nowhere to go and he punched her. So she was trying ot seriously injure people because she does not agree with there point of view, and in doing so got punched in the face. She is lucky it was him and not I, because I would have kicked her teeth in when she was on the ground. She gave up any BS women can't be hit when she stated that she was going to the rally to hurt people and when she was throwing bombs into the crowd.
> 
> You are right though, the left has been attacking the right for sometime now and the little people are tired of it. They are reacting, and defending themselves, why are you blind to this?


There are no photos or videos of people loading wine bottles with m80's and throwing them into the crowd. It was made up by alt right websites trying to garner sympathy for domigo and other white nationalists

----------


## Rita Marley

> There are no photos or videos of people loading wine bottles with m80's and throwing them into the crowd. It was made up by alt right websites trying to garner sympathy for domigo and other white nationalists


Those white nationalists kicked the stuffing out of antifa. Watch for it to happen again and again. You should go get the shit kicked out of you so another naive fool can be proud of you.

----------

Don29palms (05-04-2017),Retiredat50 (05-04-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> There are no photos or videos of people loading wine bottles with m80's and throwing them into the crowd. It was made up by alt right websites trying to garner sympathy for domigo and other white nationalists


Ok, lets assume she was just throwing wine bottles at people, does that make it ok for you? Yes, there is proof that she was throwing wine bottles at people.  This is what has to happen with you idiots, it always has to be dumb down to the lowest level. We know there were reports of people putting M80s in wine bottles, there is a photo of her with a wine bottle in her hand and an M80 on the ground next to her, but since there is no video of her actually doing it, you can say it did not happen, even though you know it did.

Why is it that white people exercising free speech get labeled as nationalism yet BLM protest are not labeled as black nationalism?   Take your time and figure it out, search the usual websites to find an acceptable answer, then come back here and I will show how wrong you are  :Smile: 

Oh, and remember when you said you would never allow yourself to be herded with a stick like those women in Saudi Arabia, that you would fight back, and then when someone complained about your avatar you took it down immediately.  LOL. You are soooo funny, keep the humor coming  :Smile:

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> As much as I hate to say this @Taylor may be right about the M80.  M80's have been illegal for sale to the general public for almost 50 years.  You need a special Federal license in order to possess them.  So, its highly unlikely the antifa bitch was throwing wine bottles with M80's in them.  This is not to say she could not have been stuffing fireworks down into wine bottles or someone could have made homemade explosives.  Some of the rockets are quite powerful and could inflict damage but I don't see how you could get the rocket into a wine bottle.  That also holds true for the M80.  I think they were too large to fit down the neck of a wine bottle.
> 
> This is not to agree with Taylor on any other issue because I don't and I do believe the antifa bitch got what she deserved.


Illegal? It is illegal to enter this country with out immigration papers, it is illegal to go over the speed limit, it is illegal to buy fireworks in a lot of states. It still happens. When I lived in Ca. all fireworks were illegal, yet you could still buy them, even M80s.

Arguing over the M80 in the bottle or not in the bottle is just deflection.  She said she was going ot Berkley to commit violent acts, she had a wine bottle in her hand in multiple videos. If she was putting M80s in the bottle and throwing it, or just throwing it, or swinging at a persons head, same thing.

@Taylor What do you think happens when someone swings a wine bottle and it connects with your skull? I have plenty of money, tell me where you live and I will come and we can do an experiment, post the video on this site of you having a wine bottle connect with your skull  :Smile:

----------

Rita Marley (05-04-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> There are no photos or videos of people loading wine bottles with m80's and throwing them into the crowd. It was made up by alt right websites trying to garner sympathy for domigo and other white nationalists


I see you are trying Sooda's tactic of ignoring everything but the one thing you can deny.  Take away the M80s. She was in multiple videos and photos with a wine bottle in her hand. She said before the fact that she was going ot Berkley for violence, you can not deny either of these facts.  So, if we assume that no M80s were involved (even after seeing a photo of one at her feet while she had a wine bottle n hand) She still was doing something with that wine bottle, either throwing it or hitting people with it.

Go ahead and ignore the truth, try to deflect again, it does not change what really happened.

----------

ELOrocks17 (05-04-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> There are no photos or videos of people loading wine bottles with m80's and throwing them into the crowd. It was made up by alt right websites trying to garner sympathy for domigo and other white nationalists


if we were having a discussion and you pointed out the violence "my side" was conducting and i said "hey, those are soros plants..." what would you say?

yea, think about how well you'd take the things you say if said to you under similar terms. if you'd get mad or fight about it,then ask yourself what your own point of the discussion is for you. exchange ideas or argue endlessly with no hope of agreement?

you seem to like to gravitate to 2 and if so, cool. i just don't see a need to talk with someone who is just more or less trolling.

----------


## Taylor

> if we were having a discussion and you pointed out the violence "my side" was conducting and i said "hey, those are soros plants..." what would you say?
> 
> yea, think about how well you'd take the things you say if said to you under similar terms. if you'd get mad or fight about it,then ask yourself what your own point of the discussion is for you. exchange ideas or argue endlessly with no hope of agreement?
> 
> you seem to like to gravitate to 2 and if so, cool. i just don't see a need to talk with someone who is just more or less trolling.


pointing out that the claim of her throwing bottles with m80's in them is false with no evidence to support the claim is not trolling. It doesn't matter how I'd react if the roles were reversed. That's not the topic and it's not the actual claim that people here are saying. The real trolling right now on this thread is being done by the people who are knowingly or ignorantly forwarding false accusations about her that stem from people and websites that are sympathetic to domigo's white nationalist point of view.

----------


## Taylor

> I see you are trying Sooda's tactic of ignoring everything but the one thing you can deny.  Take away the M80s. She was in multiple videos and photos with a wine bottle in her hand. She said before the fact that she was going ot Berkley for violence, you can not deny either of these facts.  So, if we assume that no M80s were involved (even after seeing a photo of one at her feet while she had a wine bottle n hand) She still was doing something with that wine bottle, either throwing it or hitting people with it.
> 
> Go ahead and ignore the truth, try to deflect again, it does not change what really happened.


I haven't ignored anything. I know she had a bottle at one point because there is a clear photo. I've never even denied that. I'm pushing you people to provide evidence she was putting m80's in them and throwing them at a crowd. That's what you and others are literally saying she did.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I haven't ignored anything. I know she had a bottle at one point because there is a clear photo. I've never even denied that. I'm pushing you people to provide evidence she was putting m80's in them and throwing them at a crowd. That's what you and others are literally saying she did.


Yeah, Sooda style, pick a detail that is most likely true but not proven and just repeatedly deny it over and over even though it does not change what happened. So, ignore the M80s, she still was either throwing wine bottles or hitting people with them, either way she deserved to be hit in the face.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> pointing out that the claim of her throwing bottles with m80's in them is false with no evidence to support the claim is not trolling. It doesn't matter how I'd react if the roles were reversed. That's not the topic and it's not the actual claim that people here are saying. The real trolling right now on this thread is being done by the people who are knowingly or ignorantly forwarding false accusations about her that stem from people and websites that are sympathetic to domigo's *white nationalist* point of view.


are they white nationalists or white supremacists as you claimed earlier...

do you know the 2 terms are NOT interchangeable?

however,,either way,,i support both groups, as antifa, radfems, laraza and progs leave me no choice...

----------

Big Dummy (05-04-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Yeah, Sooda style, pick a detail that is most likely true but not proven and just repeatedly deny it over and over even though it does not change what happened. So, ignore the M80s, she still was either throwing wine bottles or hitting people with them, either way she deserved to be hit in the face.


so you were either lying about her putting m80's in the bottles and throwing them as you claimed earlier or you were just ignorantly parroting what you've heard. Which is it?

----------


## Taylor

> Illegal? It is illegal to enter this country with out immigration papers, it is illegal to go over the speed limit, it is illegal to buy fireworks in a lot of states. It still happens. When I lived in Ca. all fireworks were illegal, yet you could still buy them, even M80s.
> 
> Arguing over the M80 in the bottle or not in the bottle is just deflection.  She said she was going ot Berkley to commit violent acts, she had a wine bottle in her hand in multiple videos. If she was putting M80s in the bottle and throwing it, or just throwing it, or swinging at a persons head, same thing.
> 
> @Taylor What do you think happens when someone swings a wine bottle and it connects with your skull? I have plenty of money, tell me where you live and I will come and we can do an experiment, post the video on this site of you having a wine bottle connect with your skull


good to see you'd like to see me get hurt

----------


## Taylor

> Ok, lets assume she was just throwing wine bottles at people, does that make it ok for you? Yes, there is proof that she was throwing wine bottles at people.  This is what has to happen with you idiots, it always has to be dumb down to the lowest level. We know there were reports of people putting M80s in wine bottles, there is a photo of her with a wine bottle in her hand and an M80 on the ground next to her, but since there is no video of her actually doing it, you can say it did not happen, even though you know it did.
> 
> Why is it that white people exercising free speech get labeled as nationalism yet BLM protest are not labeled as black nationalism?   Take your time and figure it out, search the usual websites to find an acceptable answer, then come back here and I will show how wrong you are 
> 
> Oh, and remember when you said you would never allow yourself to be herded with a stick like those women in Saudi Arabia, that you would fight back, and then when someone complained about your avatar you took it down immediately.  LOL. You are soooo funny, keep the humor coming


you seriously think I changed avatar because of a comment by someone here???

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

So, even here, the ANTIFA attempt to silence speech by shaming.  Supporting those who ACTED UNLAWFULLY.  
 @Taylor.  No one has the right to show up to any protest with the intent to shut down ANY speech, or commit violence against the opposing speech.  To say otherwise is pure NAZISM.  And makes you a fascist for supporting it.  

Don't like it? Too bad.  

Everyone has the right to free speech, whether you like the content of the speech or not.  Your ONLY rights are to raise awareness, or speak in opposition.  You have NO RIGHTS TO SILENCE ANY SPEECH, WHATSOEVER.  

As a point of reference, I don't like a majority of what you say.  But I don't go running to any of the mods to try to silence it.  I simply follow my own advise.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> so you were either lying about her putting m80's in the bottles and throwing them as you claimed earlier or you were just ignorantly parroting what you've heard. Which is it?


There were people saying that M80s were put in bottles and thrown, then there is a picture of her with a bottle in hand and an M80 at her feet, it is not much of a stretch to think maybe she was doing that. Also, you have an interview with her where a reporter asks her about throwing fireworks at people, she replies, "The Revolution is not easy".  

But, once again, lets ignore the M80s. She was holding a wine bottle, and she was either throwing them at people or tryingot hit people with them. So why should she be spared from the violence that she is partaking of?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> you seriously think I changed avatar because of a comment by someone here???


You did, and you admitted you did, stop lying.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> good to see you'd like to see me get hurt


I don't care one way or the other about you or you getting hurt. The point is that you want to say that if there was no M80 in the bottle then it is all good. Yu want to ignore the fact that she went there looking for violence and then was caught in video and various photos carrying around a wine bottle. She was either throwing those bottles or swinging them at heads. Either way getting hit in the face was getting off easy for her. Someone should have picked up her wine bottle and slammed it into her head a few times.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> There are no photos or videos of people loading wine bottles with m80's and throwing them into the crowd. It was made up by alt right websites trying to garner sympathy for domigo and other white nationalists



 "alt right websites" are so yesterday.

----------

Rutabaga (05-04-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> pointing out that the claim of her throwing bottles with m80's in them is false with no evidence to support the claim is not trolling. It doesn't matter how I'd react if the roles were reversed. That's not the topic and it's not the actual claim that people here are saying. The real trolling right now on this thread is being done by the people who are knowingly or ignorantly forwarding false accusations about her that stem from people and websites that are sympathetic to domigo's white nationalist point of view.


Violent Antifa Thugs Throw Bricks, Bottles and M-80s at Trump Supporters at Berkeley (VIDEO)

kinda funny to see a bunch of peaceful loving people wearing masks to show how proud they are of their actions.

"i can smell the sawdust"

and man, what a barricade between 2 "violent" factions when both are likely there looking to stand up for their views.

"someone from the antifa crowd just threw an m80 into the crowd" - he a liar?

just checking. not sure about wine bottles and the physics of 1960's fireworks, but there's some definite fireworks going on here.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-04-2017)

----------


## iceberg

why is someone wearing a mask anyway? if they're right and true and noble in their actions why are they hiding who they are? you don't see the trump side ashamed of themselves in such a manner, do you?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-04-2017),Retiredat50 (05-04-2017),Rutabaga (05-04-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

I still think it's strange how Taylorist insists on defending terrorists.

----------

Retiredat50 (05-04-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> you seriously think I changed avatar because of a comment by someone here???


looks more like you're showing off a wine bottle. got a protest coming up?

----------

Retiredat50 (05-04-2017),Rita Marley (05-04-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> It's ok to agree with me. It's not a disease.


Socialism is a communicable mental illness.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Illegal? It is illegal to enter this country with out immigration papers, it is illegal to go over the speed limit, it is illegal to buy fireworks in a lot of states. It still happens. When I lived in Ca. all fireworks were illegal, yet you could still buy them, even M80s.
> 
> Arguing over the M80 in the bottle or not in the bottle is just deflection.  She said she was going ot Berkley to commit violent acts, she had a wine bottle in her hand in multiple videos. If she was putting M80s in the bottle and throwing it, or just throwing it, or swinging at a persons head, same thing.
> 
> @Taylor What do you think happens when someone swings a wine bottle and it connects with your skull? I have plenty of money, tell me where you live and I will come and we can do an experiment, post the video on this site of you having a wine bottle connect with your skull



The FACTS are:

1) EXPLOSIVES were thrown by the fascists at the Americans.   This is assault with a deadly weapon.

2) BOTTLES were thrown by the fascists at the Americans.  Again, this is assault with a deadly weapon.

It would be hard to put an M-80 down the neck of a typical whine bottle and then light it and then throw it.  I suspect there would have been an awful lot of injuries on the fascist side and the claims from the usual idiots would have been that the Americans were throwing bombs at the fascists.

No such claims, so I doubt that the fascists were putting explosives in bottles.

Y'all are allowing that little shave-tail to force the direction of the discussion.  She may be ignorant, her posts indicate it, but she's certainly adept at lying her ass off.  And that is what she's doing, no doubt about that.

The little cookie is one of the moronic #Resistance fools.

----------

Retiredat50 (05-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Violent Antifa Thugs Throw Bricks, Bottles and M-80s at Trump Supporters at Berkeley (VIDEO)
> 
> kinda funny to see a bunch of peaceful loving people wearing masks to show how proud they are of their actions.
> 
> "i can smell the sawdust"
> 
> and man, what a barricade between 2 "violent" factions when both are likely there looking to stand up for their views.
> 
> "someone from the antifa crowd just threw an m80 into the crowd" - he a liar?
> ...



i never had m80s.....just dynamite for blowing stumps etc...


a 1/4 stick in her backpack of bottles would have left a mark...











on the walls 1/4 mile away...they would have needed a hose to wash her into the storm drains..

----------

iceberg (05-05-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> The real trolling right now on this thread is being done by the people who are knowingly or ignorantly forwarding false accusations about her


Some examples:

Repeated accusations by the troll that the cunt was "sucker punched".  The dumb bunny troll cannot continue to claim ignorance of what a "sucker punch" is, hence the troll is simply LYING.

Repeated accusations by the troll that the cunt was "defending" itself.  It was attacking and planned to attack before the event, posting the plans on public internet spaces.

Calling the victim of the cunt's attack a "white nationalist", implying that his skin color is sufficient justification for attempting to commit gross bodily harm upon him.

What else has the troll said, over and over and over...?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rita Marley (05-04-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Moldylocks got all she deserved.  Plain and simple.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-04-2017),Northern Rivers (05-04-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I haven't ignored anything.


You keep ignoring all the Americans' efforts to correct your errors and lies.

----------


## Sled Dog

> you seriously think I changed avatar because of a comment by someone here???


Do you REALLY want me to dig out the comments I made on another thread in response to the time you threw your small white body upon me because you didn't have any arguments worth using, and I told you to beat it, I prefer women with tits?  

And your avatar was instantly changed.

And later you said you were "sensitive"?

I see you are no longer hiding behind your pussy, as I commented on this thread.   Your pussy showed up, vanished after the comment, came back after a bit when we commented that the kitty was missing, and now you've apparently eaten your pussy and you're washing the dishes.

Poor little kitty.

I don't want to do that work, but it's not impossible for me to find those posts, you know.

----------


## Sled Dog

> There were people saying that M80s were put in bottles and thrown, then there is a picture of her with a bottle in hand and an M80 at her feet, it is not much of a stretch to think maybe she was doing that. Also, you have an interview with her where a reporter asks her about throwing fireworks at people, she replies, "The Revolution is not easy".  
> 
> But, once again, lets ignore the M80s. She was holding a wine bottle, and she was either throwing them at people or tryingot hit people with them. So why should she be spared from the violence that she is partaking of?



....but....but....but the hairy pornstar is a GIRL!

This is the typical Rodent hypocrisy. 

The guy didn't hit her hard enough.   She'd have been out of work if they'd had to wire her jaws shut.

----------


## Taylor

> You keep ignoring all the Americans' efforts to correct your errors and lies.


this thread is about Louise Rosealma and her altercation with Nathan Damigo. The claim was made that she was putting m80's in wine bottles and throwing them into the crowd which is why Damigo supposedly attacked her the first time. The second altercation was when he sucker punched her when she had nothing in her hands and wasn't looking at Damigo or engaging him. I simply have been asking for evidence that Rosealma put m80's in wine bottles and threw them into the crowd as people here and defenders of Damigo have claimed, most are white supremacists and supporters of Damigo's white supremacist group identity evropa. There is no evidence Rosealma put explosives in the bottles but yet you guys keep claiming she did. Show the evidence. That's all I'm asking. You guys have posted link after link, twitter comment after twitter comment, and still photo after still photo but none of it shows her putting m80's, or any explosive, in a bottle and throwing it at a crowd. I haven't denied she had a bottle in her hand at one point, but that is very different than what you guys are claiming she did without any actual proof.

----------


## Taylor

> Do you REALLY want me to dig out the comments I made on another thread in response to the time you threw your small white body upon me because you didn't have any arguments worth using, and I told you to beat it, I prefer women with tits?  
> 
> And your avatar was instantly changed.
> 
> And later you said you were "sensitive"?
> 
> I see you are no longer hiding behind your pussy, as I commented on this thread.   Your pussy showed up, vanished after the comment, came back after a bit when we commented that the kitty was missing, and now you've apparently eaten your pussy and you're washing the dishes.
> 
> Poor little kitty.
> ...


ok whatever

----------


## Northern Rivers

> this thread is about Louise Rosealma and her altercation with Nathan Damigo. The claim was made that she was putting m80's in wine bottles and throwing them into the crowd which is why Damigo supposedly attacked her the first time. The second altercation was when he sucker punched her when she had nothing in her hands and wasn't looking at Damigo or engaging him. I simply have been asking for evidence that Rosealma put m80's in wine bottles and threw them into the crowd as people here and defenders of Damigo have claimed, most are white supremacists and supporters of Damigo's white supremacist group identity evropa. There is no evidence Rosealma put explosives in the bottles but yet you guys keep claiming she did. Show the evidence. That's all I'm asking. You guys have posted link after link, twitter comment after twitter comment, and still photo after still photo but none of it shows her putting m80's, or any explosive, in a bottle and throwing it at a crowd. I haven't denied she had a bottle in her hand at one point, but that is very different than what you guys are claiming she did without any actual proof.


How do you say (rightly, I might add) that it is questionable in one instance...and, yet...don't hold the same standard to the other aspects?  :Thinking:

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

One last comment about the "explosives in bottles" trick.

I'm not sure what the fools would be hoping to accomplish by that action.   The bottles thrown by themselves can cause concussion and broken bones.  Shattering upon impact, they can cause life-threatening lacerations, possibly among several people, depending on the shatter pattern, as well as possible blindness and permanent disfigurement.

Putting explosives in them would require a miracle of timing to create an airburst or to even be in an intact bottle when they blew.   

The explosives themselves were dangerous, of course.

The only purpose I could see in putting explosives in bottles would be to give the explosives better heft and a better ballistic coefficient so they would travel deeper into the patriot ranks.

If I was going to arrange a bomb-in-bottle gag, I would certainly not attempt to prepare the party favors at the party.   Too much going on.  They would have been prepared before hand, and they would have to be in some kind of jar, with the bomb taped to inside of the lid with the fuse sticking out.

Experiments would have to be done to test the reliability of the fuse and it's burn rate, then the fuse would be measured to provide some estimate of correct timing.

AND...the presence of such prepared explosives would be the clear er..."smoking gun" that professionals were organizing the riot...which they were anyway, but that would have violated any number of federal and state explosive laws.

So, no, it's not likely the fascists had their bombs in their bottles.

...and, pray tell, who was tossing the flash bangs and where did they get them?   Last time I checked, possession of grenades IS a federal firearms felony, as would be using them on people.  Why are there no prosecutions for these serious crimes?  Not even arrests or indictments.

If anyone was arrested on the fascist side for their role in the Berkeley Riots, they should all be charged as accessories to felony federal explosive law violations and prosecuted.

=====
Edit:  One thing I could see them doing with bombs and bottles is bombs and bottles and b-b's.   Especially if the fascists coated the b-b's with rat poison (Warfarin) to make the bleeding worse.

Americans going to public events damn well better start carrying pocket first-aid kits, since the government isn't doing anything to curb these attacks.  So they'll get worse.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-04-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> ok whatever


Do you want me to call up the posts?

Hmmmm?

You're not mature enough to admit that you've been caught in a big fat lie and you're going to play teeny-bopper "whatever" games now?

----------


## NORAD

> *there is no video of her putting m80's in a bottle and throwing it and she never said anything about doing that either.*





> *In her own words, there is a video.
> *
> You lack critical thinking skills.
> 
> You refuse to look for the proof.





> *there is not a video of her talking about throwing bottles at people with m80's in them.* you know that.





> *What would you like to bet???*





> ill personally ask calypso jones, who i dont like or respect as an administartor, to temporarily ban me for a week or longer if you can show me a video of her throwing bottles with m80s in them or admitting to throwing bottles with m80's in them.





> And *a few changes in your sig lines and avi's for ... three months.
> Rotated weekly
> Our choice*





> this thread is about Louise Rosealma and her altercation with Nathan Damigo. The claim was made that she was putting m80's in wine bottles and throwing them into the crowd which is why Damigo supposedly attacked her the first time. The second altercation was when he sucker punched her when she had nothing in her hands and wasn't looking at Damigo or engaging him. I simply have been asking for evidence that Rosealma put m80's in wine bottles and threw them into the crowd as people here and defenders of Damigo have claimed, most are white supremacists and supporters of Damigo's white supremacist group identity evropa. There is no evidence Rosealma put explosives in the bottles but yet you guys keep claiming she did. Show the evidence. That's all I'm asking. You guys have posted link after link, twitter comment after twitter comment, and still photo after still photo but none of it shows her putting m80's, or any explosive, in a bottle and throwing it at a crowd. I haven't denied she had a bottle in her hand at one point, but that is very different than what you guys are claiming she did without any actual proof.


 @Taylor
 @Taylor

 @Taylor


Are you ready?????

----------


## Rita Marley

> this thread is about Louise Rosealma and her altercation with Nathan Damigo. The claim was made that she was putting m80's in wine bottles and throwing them into the crowd which is why Damigo supposedly attacked her the first time. The second altercation was when he sucker punched her when she had nothing in her hands and wasn't looking at Damigo or engaging him. I simply have been asking for evidence that Rosealma put m80's in wine bottles and threw them into the crowd as people here and defenders of Damigo have claimed, most are white supremacists and supporters of Damigo's white supremacist group identity evropa. There is no evidence Rosealma put explosives in the bottles but yet you guys keep claiming she did. Show the evidence. That's all I'm asking. You guys have posted link after link, twitter comment after twitter comment, and still photo after still photo but none of it shows her putting m80's, or any explosive, in a bottle and throwing it at a crowd. I haven't denied she had a bottle in her hand at one point, but that is very different than what you guys are claiming she did without any actual proof.


Internet whore gets rocked. That's pretty much it.

----------


## Taylor

> @Taylor
>  @Taylor
> 
>  @Taylor
> 
> 
> Are you ready?????


you've been saying that for like what, 50+ pages now?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Some people wouldn't see the truth if it bit them on the ass, assuming they had an ass to bite.

----------


## JustPassinThru

That's just it.

You cannot have a discussion with people who have an alternate reality.

----------


## Taylor

> Do you want me to call up the posts?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> You're not mature enough to admit that you've been caught in a big fat lie and you're going to play teeny-bopper "whatever" games now?


yeh ok i said at the time that i had a brief self conscious moment and changed it but then changed it back not long after. so what.

----------


## NORAD

> you've been saying that for like what, 50+ pages now?


You haven't agreed to the terms. 

Or  you try changing the goalposts.

 @Taylor
 @Taylor



http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...=1#post1417658

post 1082






> and what changes would those be exactly?FYI twitter comments are not proof of HER putting m80's in a bottle and throwing them.





> The changes would be whatever I want them to be.I believe I said video - her mouth saying those words.

----------


## Taylor

> You haven't agreed to the terms. 
> 
> Or  you try changing the goalposts.
> 
>  @Taylor
>  @Taylor


what terms

----------


## NORAD

> and what changes would those be exactly?
> 
> FYI twitter comments are not proof of HER putting m80's in a bottle and throwing them.





> what terms


That dumb antifa bitch who got socked in the face is guilty of cultural appropriation - Page 109 1082


> and what changes would those be exactly?FYI twitter comments are not proof of HER putting m80's in a bottle and throwing them.





> The changes would be whatever I want them to be.I believe I said video - her mouth saying those words.

----------


## NORAD

> what terms



I'm starting a new thread JUST FOR THIS.

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...57#post1417757

----------


## Retiredat50

> yeh ok i said at the time that i had a brief self conscious moment and changed it but then changed it back not long after. so what.


LOL, someone said something mean to you on the internet so you changed your avatar, yet if you were a woman in the Middle East you would stand up to the men and take beatings and rape and being stoned to death to keep your rights? Who the hell do you think you are kidding, you are a coward, you are not empowered.  Just keep smoking dope, it will be ok.

----------

Sled Dog (05-05-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> yeh ok i said at the time that i had a brief self conscious moment and changed it but then changed it back not long after. so what.


So YOU said you didn't change your avatar in response to snide comments.

YOU were proven false.

Not that we needed proof.   You're a "progressive".

----------

Retiredat50 (05-05-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

@Taylor , IDK why people were bagging on your avatar. You put up nice artsy stuff with kitties and puppies. Never stop you are awesome and an individual.

----------

Taylor (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

Taylor's old avi is now a hidden kitten.

----------


## iceberg

> this thread is about Louise Rosealma and her altercation with Nathan Damigo. The claim was made that she was putting m80's in wine bottles and throwing them into the crowd which is why Damigo supposedly attacked her the first time. The second altercation was when he sucker punched her when she had nothing in her hands and wasn't looking at Damigo or engaging him. I simply have been asking for evidence that Rosealma put m80's in wine bottles and threw them into the crowd as people here and defenders of Damigo have claimed, most are white supremacists and supporters of Damigo's white supremacist group identity evropa. There is no evidence Rosealma put explosives in the bottles but yet you guys keep claiming she did. Show the evidence. That's all I'm asking. You guys have posted link after link, twitter comment after twitter comment, and still photo after still photo but none of it shows her putting m80's, or any explosive, in a bottle and throwing it at a crowd. I haven't denied she had a bottle in her hand at one point, but that is very different than what you guys are claiming she did without any actual proof.


strange world we live in, isn't it? there's zero proof of trump/russia connections but it's still the mainstay of the democrats.

and again - why would she or *anyone* hide who they are when they're so "right" about their views? the "good guys" historically have not hidden their faces, unless you're reading comic books.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> you've been saying that for like what, 50+ pages now?


You av pic @Taylor . . .  not to get off topic but what is that concoction you are cooking up on the stove. _Something_ in a bottle, that,  I can see.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> yeh ok i said at the time that i had a brief self conscious moment and changed it but then changed it back not long after. so what.


then from a strict sense, you lied. i watched page after page of you saying you never did that and now - 

"yea, ok i said at the time...."

if you did it, just say it and move on. the constant denial only gives others ammo against you cause you're lying and everyone knows it.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> You av pic @Taylor . . .  not to get off topic but what is that concoction you are cooking up on the stove. _Something_ in a bottle, that,  I can see.


It was a bottle of wine that was left in the freezer too long and was frozen but we wanted to drink it so I was thawing it over the stovetop

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> It was a bottle of moscato that was frozen but we wanted to drink it so I was thawing it over the stovetop



Thanks . . .now I know what moscato is. You see, I don't drink alcohol at all except maybe a bottle of beer once every two-three months. I looked up moscato and now I know. 


_Moscato_ is a white wine that has recently exploded onto the scene — even Drake has been known to throw back a bottle or two. ... A wine from Italy, _Moscato_ has become incredibly popular for drinking on its own or even as an aperitif because it’s sweet, low in alcohol.


Also L'il Kim says in *Lighter's Up* . . .

Still over in Brazil, sipping Moscato
You Musta forgot though
So I'mma gonna take you back




Don't tell anyone I like L'il Kim but I love Nikki Manage! That's my girl yo!

----------

Taylor (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Thanks . . .now I know what moscato is. You see, I don't drink alcohol at all except maybe a bottle of beer once every two-three months. I looked up moscato and now I know. 
> 
> 
> _Moscato_ is a white wine that has recently exploded onto the scene — even Drake has been known to throw back a bottle or two. ... A wine from Italy, _Moscato_ has become incredibly popular for drinking on its own or even as an aperitif because it’s sweet, low in alcohol.
> 
> 
> Also L'il Kim says in *Lighter's Up* . . .
> 
> Still over in Brazil, sipping Moscato
> ...


Yeh it's pretty good stuff. It really easy to go through a bottle.

----------


## Taylor

> @Taylor , IDK why people were bagging on your avatar. You put up nice artsy stuff with kitties and puppies. Never stop you are awesome and an individual.


wow, thanks

----------


## Big Dummy

> wow, thanks


i say not guilty, you say guilty. What ever. Oops that is the car poll. This thread I'm for guilty and you not guilty. More whatever , this is fun.


 I' m glad you are here. Your views and avatars are much enjoyed and appreciated.

----------

Taylor (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> i say not guilty, you say guilty. What ever. I' m glad you are here. Your views and avatars are much enjoyed and appreciated.


Hell yeah! More leg shots though. Your legs are killer.

----------

Taylor (05-05-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Yeh it's pretty good stuff. It really easy to go through a bottle.


I'm with @Rickety Plumber, I don't really drink, just share a beer once a month or so. But in my early years I preferred Reisling over moscato.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Yeh it's pretty good stuff. It really easy to go through a bottle.



Yeah, but can you put M80's in them?

----------


## iceberg

> It was a bottle of wine that was left in the freezer too long and was frozen but we wanted to drink it so I was thawing it over the stovetop


well on the bright side they hurt more this way when you hit a nazi with them.

----------


## Taylor

> Yeah, but can you put M80's in them?


Well I know according to some white supremacists you can. They are always super credible.

----------


## Taylor

> well on the bright side they hurt more this way when you hit a nazi with them.


very true

----------


## iceberg

> very true


and while i've asked 3 times now, you've still never answered what the difference was between people blindly hating the muslim woman in the picture vs. hating white people you've never met.

guess your non answer *is* my answer.

----------


## Taylor

> and while i've asked 3 times now, you've still never answered what the difference was between people blindly hating the muslim woman in the picture vs. hating white people you've never met.
> 
> guess your non answer *is* my answer.


I don't hate white people I've never met. The guy who punched her is a known white supremacist and many of his supporters and friends were involved in that fight are too. Those are the ones I "hate".

----------


## iceberg

> I don't hate white people I've never met. The guy who punched her is a known white supremacist and many of his supporters and friends were involved in that fight are too. Those are the ones I "hate".


are they white?
have you met them?

i stand by my question. those bashing the lady were bashing known muslim terrorists and looped her into it. you finding solace in a fraction of a crowd to apply a broad statement is very short sighted and to me, very close to the same as trashing the lady they never met.

you need to learn to take people as they are, as you get a chance to know them. not as you pre-define them so your mock-phaux-rage is justified.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I don't hate white people I've never met. The guy who punched her is a known white supremacist and many of his supporters and friends were involved in that fight are too. Those are the ones I "hate".


I notice you didn't say you don't hate black people you've never met, nor yellow people, nor red or zebra-striped people.

But it's nice to know you make racist distinctions for no purpose other than confession.

I see you dropped the word "sucker" from your lexicon, for now.

That man's friends and associates were participating in a lawfully permitted exercise of their rights under the First Amendment and they were vilely attacked by YOUR friends and associates.

And your friends and associates got their asses handed to them on a platter.

No wonder you can't let it go.  YOU believe that the Freedom of Speech and the right to PEACEABLY assemble applies ONLY to you and your fascist pals.   And when someone else dares to have a contrary thought, YOU and your fascist pals believe it's perfectly okay to attack them with missiles and bombs.  And when you people lose, you whine and cry and come up with irrelevant reasons why the victors deserved what you tried to do to them.

Know what?

Trump is president PRECISELY because the Americans are tired of your bullshit.

And you people STILL won't stop with your lies and your bullshit.

The "white supremacist" as you call him, had EVERY RIGHT to be on that assembly.

Your friends were CRIMINALS for attacking him.

Get over it, your friends are nothing but animals from the darkest pages of history.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-05-2017),JustPassinThru (05-05-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017),Retiredat50 (05-05-2017),Rita Marley (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017),usfan (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I don't hate white people I've never met. The guy who punched her is a known white supremacist and many of his supporters and friends were involved in that fight are too. Those are the ones I "hate".


The smash face spread leg porn girl is white. She did her best to be supreme. We can refer to her as a failed wannabe white supremacist.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Retiredat50 (05-05-2017),usfan (05-05-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Thanks . . .now I know what moscato is. You see, I don't drink alcohol at all except maybe a bottle of beer once every two-three months. I looked up moscato and now I know. 
> 
> 
> _Moscato_ is a white wine that has recently exploded onto the scene  even Drake has been known to throw back a bottle or two. ... A wine from Italy, _Moscato_ has become incredibly popular for drinking on its own or even as an aperitif because its sweet, low in alcohol.
> 
> 
> Also L'il Kim says in *Lighter's Up* . . .
> 
> Still over in Brazil, sipping Moscato
> ...


Is that like a Mexican muscatel?

Never, EVER thaw a glass bottle over a stovetop.  If desperate, put the bottle in a saucepan of COLD water (prevent sudden, drastic temperature changes) and heat slowly.

If there's no metal in the neck of the bottle...a microwave session may work.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Is that like a Mexican muscatel?
> 
> Never, EVER thaw a glass bottle over a stovetop.  If desperate, put the bottle in a saucepan of COLD water (prevent sudden, drastic temperature changes) and heat slowly.
> 
> If there's no metal in the neck of the bottle...a microwave session may work.


I think Muscatel is that gut rot stuff wino's can buy on sale. As far as the thawing out frozen bottles on a stovetop . . .  whaddya gonna do (kids, get it?) ?

----------


## NORAD

> I'm starting a new thread JUST FOR THIS.
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...57#post1417757


 @Taylor chickened out   :Frown:

----------


## Jeffrey

> Men hitting or slapping women. I'm an old guy & yet I have conflicting thoughts on the matter. They are:
> 
> First off, not hitting women has a long history. In the 1800's for example they were looked on as weak flowers & they probably were. After all food wasn't that great back then. Humans in general were a lot smaller. Men did most of the "heavy" work so they of course got more food which would tend to build up much bigger muscles than women had at the time. So basically women at that time were probably very weak compared to men & not even close to an equal match. Fast forward to today & a lot of women are close to the same size as men are & much stronger than the women of old.
> 
> I was raised that you never hit a woman. I still "kind of" believe that. I say kind of because I was also raised that you had the right to defend yourself. With todays attitude of women it has come about that women are often the attackers in a physical fight. What's more they rely on 2 things. One, the guy generally goes to jail (so they are empowered to do whatever they want) & two, men generally won't hit women. So basically nothing BAD happens to them if they start a physical fight. Heck if a woman starts attacking a man & the man tries to defend himself other men present will almost always pull the guy away or attack him thus letting the women get in more "free" shots. 
> 
> So I'm kind of conflicted over the whole issue. I've always said that no guy has the right to hit a woman because I never hit my ex (who gave me a lot of reasons, trust me). Yet I've seen videos of women on U-Tube that clearly were attacking men & often going out of their way to do so. I guess that my bottom line would be that if a woman were to try to attack me I would try to subdue her without hitting her. On the other hand if I wasn't expecting it & she slapped or hit me my reactions would take over & she would probably be on the floor within 2 seconds. And I guess that I would probably be feel guilty. I'm glad that I've never been exposed to a situation like that.


Wow, a gentleman, and a man of reason.  

It is like I have said, there are ways to subdue an angry woman without hitting her.

Assuming that antifa means a movement against fascism, what is so wrong with that.  Who are they demonstrating against, as if I did not know?

What happened to the freedom of speech that posters bandy around? Does it
only apply to certain people like wingnuts?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Is that like a Mexican muscatel?
> 
> Never, EVER thaw a glass bottle over a stovetop.  If desperate, put the bottle in a saucepan of COLD water (prevent sudden, drastic temperature changes) and heat slowly.
> 
> If there's no metal in the neck of the bottle...a microwave session may work.


I was having one of those mornings where things just weren't working well.  I'd washed the beer mug that I put water in for tea, and put it, with warm water, into the microwave to boil it.  It was perfectly clean glass, I looked in, the water had exploded out of the cup.

So I took it back and refilled it with warm tap water again and re-heated it.

I now have a beer mug that's cracked completely around, between the two ends of the handles.  Water leaks out if I try to fill it.

Glass is fun stuff, some times.

----------


## Taylor

> @Taylor chickened out


burned out. not chickened out. what else is there to talk about

----------


## Midgardian

> I don't hate white people I've never met. The guy who punched her is a known white supremacist and many of his supporters and friends were involved in that fight are too. Those are the ones I "hate".


You just contradicted yourself.

Isn't he a white person?

Or have you previously met him?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I don't hate white people I've never met. The guy who punched her is a known white supremacist and many of his supporters and friends were involved in that fight are too. Those are the ones I "hate".


you've never met the ones you say you hate..

but you say you dont hate the ones you've never met...

why do you hate people you have never met?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> Wow, a gentleman, and a man of reason.  
> 
> It is like I have said, there are ways to subdue an angry woman without hitting her.
> 
> Assuming that antifa means a movement against fascism, what is so wrong with that.  Who are they demonstrating against, as if I did not know?
> 
> What happened to the freedom of speech that posters bandy around? Does it
> only apply to certain people like wingnuts?


If they were really anti-fascist then they would be anti-themselves. 

As it is, they are anti-First Amendment.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> why do you hate people you have never met?


I don't even do that, although it doesn't stop some overly clever sorts from falsely claiming that I hate Joos.

----------

Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

For the record, I do not hate Jews.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> I don't hate white people I've never met. The guy who punched her is a known white supremacist and many of his supporters and friends were involved in that fight are too. Those are the ones I "hate".


you sure you wanna stick with that quote now? it's painfully obvious you hate white people you've never met.

if you don't want people to see you as a stereotype then stop seeing them as one and try seeing people as - well holy shit - people.

we're all different. usually for good reasons. how about spending 1/2 the time finding out why people are different as you do hating white people you've never met and i'll bet a lot of that hate goes away.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Wow, a gentleman, and a man of reason.  
> 
> It is like I have said, there are ways to subdue an angry woman without hitting her.
> 
> Assuming that antifa means a movement against fascism, what is so wrong with that.  Who are they demonstrating against, as if I did not know?
> 
> What happened to the freedom of speech that posters bandy around? Does it
> only apply to certain people like wingnuts?



 :Geez: 

wow,,are you ever confused...i hope you dont drive...

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Retiredat50 (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> If they were really anti-fascist then they would be anti-themselves. 
> 
> As it is, they are anti-First Amendment.


poor old jeffy,,hes wandering around in the weeds again...

whos turn was it to watch him today?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> burned out. not chickened out. what else is there to talk about


you could start by answering any of my questions i leave behind that you ignore so you can keep on trolling.  :Smile: 

but for now, can you just explain to me what it is with kids wanting to take selfies in the shitters' mirror?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> you could start by answering any of my questions i leave behind that you ignore so you can keep on trolling. 
> 
> but for now, can you just explain to me what it is with kids wanting to take selfies in the shitters' mirror?


Oh, I hadn't noticed where that picture was being taken! 

I wonder if her girlfriends all went in there together.

----------


## iceberg

> Oh, I hadn't noticed where that picture was being taken! 
> 
> I wonder if her girlfriends all went in there together.


for some reason i've seen like 3-4 selfies in the last month of girls in the shitter. personally that's one place i'd rather not take my camera out but hey - she's a free thinker and all.

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> burned out. not chickened out. what else is there to talk about


I'll talk about your new avatar.  I gotta say, that's a cute pic even if it is in the ladies room.

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017),Taylor (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> I'll talk about your new avatar.  I gotta say, that's a cute pic even if it is in the ladies room.


says who? could be the mens room. she has rights ya know...

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> I'll talk about your new avatar.  I gotta say, that's a cute pic even if it is in the ladies room.


We assume that it was in the ladies room.

Darn, some frozen water had the same thought and beat me to it!

----------

iceberg (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> We assume that it was in the ladies room.
> 
> Darn, some frozen water had the same thought and beat me to it!


i get my smartass out quick...

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

There is frozen water at the top and bottom of my avi.

----------

iceberg (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> There is frozen water at the top and bottom of my avi.


don't be hatin on the ice.

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> says who? could be the mens room. she has rights ya know...


Yea, I thought the same thing right after I posted that.

----------

iceberg (05-05-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I think Muscatel is that gut rot stuff wino's can buy on sale. As far as the thawing out frozen bottles on a stovetop . . .  whaddya gonna do (kids, get it?) ?


Muscatel is an inexpensive, sweet after-dinner wine...perfect for young dates who don't drink.  Which is hardly anyone, now.

I can imagine a Mexican variant.

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-06-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> you sure you wanna stick with that quote now? it's painfully obvious you hate white people you've never met.
> 
> if you don't want people to see you as a stereotype then stop seeing them as one and try seeing people as - well holy shit - people.
> 
> we're all different. usually for good reasons. how about spending 1/2 the time finding out why people are different as you do hating white people you've never met and i'll bet a lot of that hate goes away.


i dont like white supremacists. thats not the same as not liking ALL white people.

----------


## Taylor

> you could start by answering any of my questions i leave behind that you ignore so you can keep on trolling. 
> 
> but for now, can you just explain to me what it is with kids wanting to take selfies in the shitters' mirror?


i dont ignore questions. sometimes i forget to respond and other times i just dont notice the question. as for ur question its where mirrors tend to be at the most.

----------


## Rita Marley

> i dont like white supremacists. thats not the same as not liking ALL white people.


Yes, but what's your hangup with one race? Why not say you hate all racial supremacists?

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Yes, but what's your hangup with one race? Why not say you hate all racial supremacists?


because this topic was focused on the white supremacists that punched the girl. i dont feel the need to qualify everything i say.

----------


## Rita Marley

> because this topic was focused on the white supremacists that punched the girl. i dont feel the need to qualify everything i say.


The failed wannabe white supremacist who took the smackdown?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> The failed wannabe white supremacist who took the smackdown?


what makes her a white supremacist wannabe?

----------


## iceberg

> i dont like white supremacists. thats not the same as not liking ALL white people.


but that isn't what you said now is it? i don't like white supremacists either but i wait for proof and validation before i lob in a bandana and a wine bottle and go into attack mode.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> what makes her a white supremacist wannabe?


She's white and tried to be supreme. She wanted to be, but failed miserably.

----------

Kodiak (05-05-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> i dont ignore questions. sometimes i forget to respond and other times i just dont notice the question. as for ur question its where mirrors tend to be at the most.


couldn't tell you. i'm not vain enough to take several selfies a day.   :Smile:

----------


## iceberg



----------


## iceberg



----------


## Rutabaga

> i dont like white supremacists. thats not the same as not liking ALL white people.


have you met any white supremacists?

----------


## Taylor

> have you met any white supremacists?


thankfully not in person

----------


## iceberg

> thankfully not in person


how would you know?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> how would you know?


i guess i wouldnt unless they said something

----------


## iceberg

> i guess i wouldnt unless they said something


so making assumptions about people you've never met then could put you in a bad spot? would we agree on that one?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> thankfully not in person


Do you like black supremacists or brown supremacists?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> so making assumptions about people you've never met then could put you in a bad spot? would we agree on that one?


that depends. if he leads an organization that is all about white supremacy then i dont have to meet him to know that i dont like him. like that Damigo guy.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Do you like black supremacists or brown supremacists?


Apparently she only hates white supremacists who are successful at it.

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017),Sled Dog (05-06-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Do you like black supremacists or brown supremacists?


no i dont like anybody who thinks their race is more superior than another

----------


## Midgardian

> that depends. if he leads an organization that is all about white supremacy then i dont have to meet him to know that i dont like him. like that Damigo guy.


Could you define white supremacy, please?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> what makes her a white supremacist wannabe?


She's much worse. She's a psychotic anarchist. 

'Anti-Fascist' Louise Rosealma's Real Name Is Emily Nauert and...wow

image.jpg

----------


## Midgardian

> no i dont like anybody who thinks their race is more superior than another


So you don't care for Black Lives Matter or La Raza?

----------

Kodiak (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Could you define white supremacy, please?


the belief that white people are superior to other races

----------


## Taylor

> So you don't care for Black Lives Matter or La Raza?


i understand their frustrations and anger but i dont think they help their cause most of the time

----------

iceberg (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> that depends. if he leads an organization that is all about white supremacy then i dont have to meet him to know that i dont like him. like that Damigo guy.


that wasn't the question now was it? are you going to answer questions or rephrase them as we go? i wasn't referring to him but the generalized white male hate you seem to have and how quick you are to pull the nazi trigger.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> She's much worse. She's a psychotic anarchist. 
> 
> 'Anti-Fascist' Louise Rosealma's Real Name Is Emily Nauert and...wow
> 
> image.jpg


meh. doesnt bother me.

----------


## iceberg

> the belief that white people are superior to other races


now - lets define stereotypes....

----------


## Midgardian

> the belief that white people are superior to other races


OK. 

Do you know that this Damigo fellow believes that to be true?

----------


## Taylor

> that wasn't the question now was it? are you going to answer questions or rephrase them as we go? i wasn't referring to him but the generalized white male hate you seem to have and how quick you are to pull the nazi trigger.


i dont hate white males. my boyfriend is a white male. i call people nazi's and similar things when they express ideals and beliefs consistent with it.

----------


## Midgardian

> i understand their frustrations and anger but i dont think they help their cause most of the time


Would you understand the frustration and anger of a group called White Lives Matter or The Race?

----------


## Rita Marley

> i understand their frustrations and anger but i dont think they help their cause most of the time


You dont understand white supremacist frustration and anger? You don't say whether you hate black or latino supremacists.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> i dont have white males. my boyfriend is a white male. i call people nazi's and similar things when they express ideals and beliefs consistent with it.


or that you don't like? how much do you really know about the nazi party? given this generations penchant to redefine words to their own meaning, you may wanna back up a bit.

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> i call people nazi's and similar things when they express ideals and beliefs consistent with it.


Have you ever read the 25 Points of National Socialism and compared them with the Democratic Party platform circa 2016?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> OK. 
> 
> Do you know that this Damigo fellow believes that to be true?


he has an organization that he founded that espouses white supremacists ideals. identity evropa.

----------


## iceberg

am i late to the party in knowing that the chick who got whaylaid is a porn star you can find on pornhub?

holy hell she needs a mowing down there...

----------


## Taylor

> Would you understand the frustration and anger of a group called White Lives Matter or The Race?


depends on what they were angry about

----------


## Taylor

> Have you ever read the 25 Points of National Socialism and compared them with the Democratic Party platform circa 2016?


no, and I'm not a democrat

----------


## Rita Marley

> he has an organization that he founded that espouses white supremacists ideals. identity evropa.


We know you hate all racial supremacists, because if it was only whites that would make you a self-loathing racist.

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> We know you hate all racial supremacists, because if it was only whites that would make you a self-loathing racist.


i dont like racists of any color

----------


## Rita Marley

> i dont like racists of any color


Black American culture is pure racism. Everything is racial to them.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

pornhub is trolling the shit out of her. she's already got moldylocks as her new porn name.

----------



----------


## Midgardian

> i dont like racists of any color


So you don't like me. 

Here - lets compare our definitions of "racist".

Mine is - someone who knows who they are.

----------


## Midgardian

> She's white and tried to be supreme. She wanted to be, but failed miserably.


I'm white and once tried to sing a Diana Ross song.

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rita Marley (05-05-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> meh. doesnt bother me.


The picture shouldn't. The article/link should.

----------


## NORAD

> burned out. not chickened out. what else is there to talk about


You're being very dishonest.
 @Taylor

Don't quit your day job.

----------



----------


## Midgardian

> he has an organization that he founded that espouses white supremacists ideals. identity evropa.


I just visited the website and saw nothing there about white supremacy. 


I saw a page that seeks to celebrate white culture and educate about white accomplishments.


Is it only "supremacist" when white people do that?

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I'm white and once tried to sing a Diana Ross song.


That's as wrong as it gets.

----------

Midgardian (05-05-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> depends on what they were angry about


Well, there was a group of young people who gathered at a gas station in Fresno last summer at the spot where their friend was shot and killed by a cop.

He was an unarmed white man.

The group held signs that read "White Lives Matter."

 The media called them "racists".

----------

NORAD (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017),Sled Dog (05-06-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> or that you don't like? how much do you really know about the nazi party? given this generations penchant to redefine words to their own meaning, you may wanna back up a bit.


yea,,the term nazi more closely identifies with la raza, antifa blm, and radfems...

but history is lost on millennials...they dont know about it, so they dont see their own actions as mirroring those they claim to hate...

its really embarrassing to observe...so little thought, so much nonsense..

----------

Big Dummy (05-05-2017),iceberg (05-05-2017),NORAD (05-05-2017),Rita Marley (05-05-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> pornhub is trolling the shit out of her. she's already got moldylocks as her new porn name.


It's old news, keep up! lol!!

----------

iceberg (05-05-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

The man's name was Dylan Noble.

No charges were files against the cops who shot him.

If he were black, we would never hear the end of this.

http://ktla.com/2016/12/16/no-charge...-unarmed-teen/

White lives don't matter.

----------

Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> yea,,the term nazi more closely identifies with la raza, antifa blm, and radfems...
> 
> but history is lost on millennials...they dont know about it, so they dont see their own actions as mirroring those they claim to hate...
> 
> its really embarrassing to observe...so little thought, so much nonsense..


the antifas love to just use scary sounding words with some history behind them and if they don't like you - WHAM - you're a (insert bad word of the day here).

reminds me of "you keep using that word...i do not think it means what you think it means..."

----------

Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> It's old news, keep up! lol!!


just got done watching a few videos of her and w/o a 200 hp weedeater, keeping up will be difficult.

----------


## Rita Marley

> just got done watching a few videos of her and w/o a 200 hp weedeater, keeping up will be difficult.


They might discover a lost Mayan civilization in there.

----------

iceberg (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> They might discover a lost Mayan civilization in there.


well we damn sure know where she hid the bottles and m80s to get past the police.

seriously, it's like captain cave-bush...

----------

Rita Marley (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 


> They might discover a lost Mayan civilization in there.

----------

Rita Marley (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I just visited the website and saw nothing there about white supremacy. 
> 
> 
> I saw a page that seeks to celebrate white culture and educate about white accomplishments.
> 
> 
> Is it only "supremacist" when white people do that?


its painfully obvious she hasnt a clue what shes talking about,,but thats never stopped the clueless...

----------


## Taylor

> You're being very dishonest.
>  @Taylor
> 
> Don't quit your day job.


nah, just burned out of this topic

----------


## Taylor

> its painfully obvious she hasnt a clue what shes talking about,,but thats never stopped the clueless...


there are plenty of white supremacists here so it doesnt surprise me that the guys group would be defended on here

----------


## Rita Marley

> there are plenty of white supremacists here so it doesnt surprise me that the guys group would be defended on here


I'm not a white supremacist, and most white people aren't. Many of the same people who voted for Obama twice also voted for Trump.

Are you saying Obama made them white supremacists? I know much of the msm blames something called "whitelash."

----------


## Taylor

> I'm not a white supremacist, and most white people aren't. Many of the same people who voted for Obama twice also voted for Trump.
> 
> Are you saying Obama made them white supremacists? I know much of the msm blames something called "whitelash."


good for you if ur not. I'm not blaming anybody for them. its their choice to be one or not.

----------


## Rita Marley

> good for you if ur not. I'm not blaming anybody for them. its their choice to be one or not.


That's not what I asked you.

----------


## Taylor

> That's not what I asked you.


obama didn't make anybody a white supremacist and if he somehow did then those people were weak to begin with

----------


## Rita Marley

> obama didn't make anybody a white supremacist and if he somehow did then those people were weak to begin with


Then explain it in your own words. Where were these white supremacists hiding before, that they couldn't master the vote enough to keep a mulatto out of the WH?

----------

Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> there are plenty of white supremacists here so it doesnt surprise me that the guys group would be defended on here


you wouldnt know one if she busted a cap in yo ass...

----------

MrMike (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Then explain it in your own words. Where were these white supremacists hiding before, that they couldn't master the vote enough to keep a mulatto out of the WH?


thats an impossible question for me to answer

----------


## Rita Marley

> thats an impossible question for me to answer


Because now the story goes, that a massive white vote overpowered all competition. Where did these cohesive white voters come from who weren't there before, unless Obama made them?

Or they aren't bothered with race at all, which doesn't fit in with your narrative thus far.

----------


## Taylor

> Because now the story goes, that a massive white vote overpowered all competition. Where did these cohesive white voters come from who weren't there before, unless Obama made them?
> 
> Or they aren't bothered with race at all, which doesn't fit in with your narrative thus far.


i dont know I'm not a political scientist or psychologist

----------


## Don29palms

I can see Taylorist the terrorist is sticking with her "ist" BS still. She probably has never even met a true white supremacist. There are really very few true white supremacist anymore.

----------

Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> i dont know I'm not a political scientist or psychologist


These are simple questions that thinking people considered long ago. Being unable to answer may cause you to ponder your own beliefs. Or not.

----------

iceberg (05-05-2017),Rutabaga (05-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> I can see Taylorist the terrorist is sticking with her "ist" BS still. She probably has never even met a true white supremacist. There are really very few true white supremacist anymore.


terrorist? really?

----------


## Don29palms

> terrorist? really?


Yes really. You keep constantly defending terrorists. Why is that if you're not part of them?

----------


## Taylor

> Yes really


tell me what terrorist activities have i taken part in? what exactly makes me a terrorist? i sell people vegan cupcakes all day. doesnt scream ISIS to me.

----------


## MrMike

> tell me what terrorist activities have i taken part in? what exactly makes me a terrorist? i sell people vegan cupcakes all day. doesnt scream ISIS to me.


some of the haircuts?

----------


## Taylor

> some of the haircuts?


my hair is a weapon

----------


## Midgardian

> my hair is a weapon


It could be used as a ligature for strangulation.

It could also be a liability.

Some guy who is in prison because he strangled a bunch of women up around Sacramento told his cell mate that if you grab hold of a woman's hair you can do anything you want to her.

----------


## Don29palms

Do you defend Antifa and their actions? The answer is yes and since you sympathize with them that makes you a terrorist also. You are always using "ist"  terms incorrectly labeling others. How does it feel Taylorist the terrorist?

----------

Big Dummy (05-05-2017)

----------


## tom

> but for now, can you just explain to me what it is with kids wanting to take selfies in the shitters' mirror?


Good mirror, good lighting, some privacy, and plenty of space.

----------


## iceberg

> Good mirror, good lighting, some privacy, and plenty of space.


you're in the shitter. you have toilet stalls behind you screaming HEY LOOK AT ME!!! fart noises from behind door #2 (get it???) and when people see it they don't think "wow, what a nice picture" they think "get the fuck out of the shitter".

----------


## Don29palms

> you're in the shitter. you have toilet stalls behind you screaming HEY LOOK AT ME!!! fart noises from behind door #2 (get it???) and when people see it they don't think "wow, what a nice picture" they think "get the fuck out of the shitter".


She has to get rid of her vegan cupcakes some how.

----------

iceberg (05-06-2017)

----------


## tom

> you're in the shitter. you have toilet stalls behind you screaming HEY LOOK AT ME!!! fart noises from behind door #2 (get it???) and when people see it they don't think "wow, what a nice picture" they think "get the fuck out of the shitter".


If you were female, I think you would have a different attitude toward the ladies room.

----------


## tom

I was unaware of the practice, but Taylor's toilet mirror selfie is nothing unusual:


> Other reasons women go to the toilet more often:- they need to fiddle with their feminine hygiene products (sanitary pads, tampons, mooncups etc)- they are fixing their makeup or clothes (while men might adjust their underwear in public, women are more likely to do that in a toilet)- they're gossiping with other women (this explains why women go to the toilet together)- they're taking selfies using the toilet mirror

----------


## iceberg

> If you were female, I think you would have a different attitude toward the ladies room.


according to the liberals i can relate to heing female n its fine. so after consulting my feminine side, i still think shitter pics are stupid.

as a guy its funny.

together its stuoid funny.

just like guys trying to be girls.

----------


## Sled Dog

> obama didn't make anybody a white supremacist and if he somehow did then those people were weak to begin with


He made ISIS.

----------


## sooda

> He made ISIS.



ISIS came out of Iraq around 2004..  Saddam's former soldiers joined up with Al Qaeda to fight against Maliki.

----------


## Sled Dog

> there are plenty of white supremacists here so it doesnt surprise me that the guys group would be defended on here


 @Taylor:

Before the non-fascists were attacked by your friends, what were they doing that was wrong or illegal?

Explain why they should not respond to deadly force with force when your friends attacked them.

----------


## Sled Dog

> ISIS came out of Iraq around 2004..  Saddam's former soldiers joined up with Al Qaeda to fight against Maliki.


Doesn't take long for the cockroaches to come out of nowhere to defend the traitors, the terrorists and the goat fuckers.

----------


## Sled Dog

> i dont hate white males. my boyfriend is a white male. i call people nazi's and similar things when they express ideals and beliefs consistent with it.


I call people ignorant, stupid and similar things when they express ideas and beliefs consistent with those words.

Like morons that don't have a clue what National Socialism, Fascism, Communism and the other forms of socialism were and are.

That means you, @Taylor.

How much money did the taxpayers waste on your time in school, anyway?  Note that I did not say you were educated.  You are not.

----------


## Sled Dog

> that depends. if he leads an organization that is all about white supremacy then i dont have to meet him to know that i dont like him. like that Damigo guy.


What did you see that Damigo person do that you disapproved of?

Why do you disapprove of that action?

----------


## Sled Dog

> no i dont like anybody who thinks their race is more superior than another


But NASCAR is superior to the Kentucky Derby.

A LOT more horsepower.

----------

Midgardian (05-06-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> what makes her a white supremacist wannabe?


Because she's not black?

----------


## Midgardian

> If you were female, I think you would have a different attitude toward the ladies room.


Men tend to gossip in garages while downing a few cold brews.

They don't talk while getting _rid_ of water.

----------


## Midgardian

Were women as sociable in the place they eliminate when the technology was a chamber pot?

----------


## Midgardian

I ought to ask two female cats if they ever encounter each other around the litter box.

Maybe its like a water cooler.

----------

iceberg (05-06-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> I call people ignorant, stupid and similar things when they express ideas and beliefs consistent with those words.
> 
> Like morons that don't have a clue what National Socialism, Fascism, Communism and the other forms of socialism were and are.
> 
> That means you, @Taylor.
> 
> How much money did the taxpayers waste on your time in school, anyway?  Note that I did not say you were educated.  You are not.


Why do you always post like you ran out of feminine hygiene products?

----------

Big Dummy (06-02-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Doesn't take long for the cockroaches to come out of nowhere to defend the traitors, the terrorists and the goat fuckers.


What's really funny is I will probably get hollered at for what I said, while you get to call another poster a goat fucker.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Why do you always post like you ran out of feminine hygiene products?





> What's really funny is I will probably get hollered at for what I said, while you get to call another poster a goat fucker.


Somebody wants to pee with the ladies.

----------

QuaseMarco (06-03-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Why do you always post like you ran out of feminine hygiene products?


Of course, should have know who would be the one to resurrect a dead horse, just to take a couple of cheap shots at it.


> What's really funny is I will probably get hollered at for what I said, while you get to call another poster a goat fucker.


Ahh, but you read it wrong there.  That is not what was said at all...  



> Doesn't take long for the cockroaches to come out of nowhere to defend the traitors, the terrorists and the goat fuckers.


Give your feelings a rest and use your reading comprehension skills.  I know you can.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Somebody wants to pee with the ladies.


Oh, look, the token black suck up. Go away, you're a disgrace.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Of course, should have know who would be the one to resurrect a dead horse, just to take a couple of cheap shots at it.
> Ahh, but you read it wrong there.  That is not what was said at all...  
> Give your feelings a rest and use your reading comprehension skills.  I know you can.


Yea, well, I forgot to ask you for permission to post. Next time, I'll check with you.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Oh, look, the token black suck up. Go away, you're a disgrace.


Time for your medicine, muffins.

Do you want to sit down and pee with the girls, metro guy?

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Yea, well, I forgot to ask you for permission to post. Next time, I'll check with you.


Why do you feel from my comment that you require my permission to post?  Plenty of options.  Just why this thread out of all the others.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Why do you always post like you ran out of feminine hygiene products?


Why do your posts always remind the normals of used tampons?

----------


## Mordent

> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?


I wonder if the woman secretly likes getting punched in the face. Her goading actions might be interpreted to imply such.

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I wonder if the guy in the jesus will judge you sweatshirt believes jesus would get involved in a brawl complete with a woman getting punched by a guy. I wonder if he believes he is being judged?


Why so judgmental?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I wonder if the woman secretly likes getting punched in the face. Her goading actions might be interpreted to imply such.


She looks like a dyke to me.

----------

Rita Marley (06-03-2017)

----------


## Mordent

> She looks like a dyke to me.


Dyke or not, like most protesters, pretty stupid.

----------


## Don29palms

I see the troll thread has come back to life.

----------

Retiredat50 (06-03-2017),Rita Marley (06-03-2017)

----------

